# What new features would you like to see on Coffee Forums UK?



## CFUK

We're constantly striving to improve your browsing and interactive experience

What new features would you like to see on Coffee Forums UK?

Are there other forums that you visit that have something funky that keeps you returning time after time or a feature that adds to your enjoyment?

We are open to all suggestions and will consider each option put forward.

Please leave your suggestions below, or PM Glenn if you wish to remain anonymous

We will not be introducing karma, betting or instant chat mods - but may look at holding scheduled chat sessions in the future, on specific topics - which can be recorded for later viewing.


----------



## Eyedee

I personally think a LIKE or AGREE button would be advantageous, attributed to the button presser. It might save lots of postings which would be covered by this button.


----------



## Glenn

I'll take a look into that - there is also a Thanks button that is often used too


----------



## Glenn

Eyedee: I've taken a look for a mod that covers what you have suggested

The best I can come up with is the Thanks button (already installed)

Do you have an example of another vbulletin based forum where this is active? I can take a look


----------



## vintagecigarman

The 'Thanks' button is great. I think that a LIKE or AGREE button might not be quite so good. If for example, someone recommends a particular piece of kit, then yes, it's useful if someone comes along and hits an AGREE button to endorse the recommendation. But the endorsement means so much more if the poster takes a few minutes to explain his/her experience with the piece of kit involved, and how it has worked for them.

I may be missing something completely here, so if I am, apologies in advance.


----------



## DonRJ

How about a For Sale section, given that there is quite a lot of equipment changing / upgrading undertaken by forum members. I of course have no vested interest (fibbing) in selling anything espresso related any time soon. It would I assume require fairly stern moderating to avoid blatant commercial selling.


----------



## Glenn

The For Sale section is here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?11-classifieds

Spread the word - there are no buying/selling fees so cheaper than other methods


----------



## DonRJ

Doh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenpotterer

Sorry Glenn but found it difficult to find it myself Hardly use the home page

Gaz


----------



## DonRJ

Well, I certainly did not notice, could the For Sale section not be a forum category rather than the way it is now?


----------



## Eyedee

Do you have an example of another vbulletin based forum where this is active? I can take a look

Glenn, the place I noticed it was Facebook.

Ian


----------



## Glenn

I'll take a look at adding the For Sale as a sub forum - may be Wed or Thu before this becomes active


----------



## Greenpotterer

Eyedee said:


> Do you have an example of another vbulletin based forum where this is active? I can take a look


My other passion

http://www.delilahsforum.co.uk/forum/forum.php

Gaz


----------



## Glenn

Not sure I can see where you mean. Perhaps its a members only privilege. Can you please email me a screenshot?


----------



## standard issue

DonRJ said:


> Well, I certainly did not notice, could the For Sale section not be a forum category rather than the way it is now?


Or a classifieds tab next to "Gallery"?


----------



## standard issue

As many posts turn into general discussion (synonymous with most forums) it becomes difficult/long winded to find information on a a potential machine/grinder purchase, this results in the same question asked many times (to the credit of this forum it is well tolerated, not synonymous with many other forums)

Would it be possible to include a review section, which would include a forum style response section, including the ability to facebook style like/dislike which could maybe form the basis of a star rating (the more likes the higher the rating)

This would provide a starting point for quick research to be dipped in and out of, freeing up the main forums for detailed specific questions/discussion.

?


----------



## standard issue

Oh just though...

To go along with the reviews, how about bean reviews which could include bean league tables, I understand that flavour is rather subjective, but it may be nice to see how beans stack up agains one and other through a national opinion (well coffee forums uk opinion)

?


----------



## Glenn

I'll look into the reviews section as this is something I'd like to expand on. Perhaps with a picture and anecdotes from each person

Regarding the league tables, could be achieved - we have the Beans Form already in use http://coffeeforums.co.uk/misc.php?do=forms and this could be further expanded


----------



## Glenn

New For Sale and Wanted forums created


----------



## Greenpotterer

Impressed Glenn that was quick

Gaz


----------



## Glenn

I have also taken a further look at the Like feature. The Thanks button is the closest as the Like button is a Facebook tool


----------



## Glenn

standard issue said:


> Or a classifieds tab next to "Gallery"?


Done. Took a while to find the right mod but should be working now


----------



## gazbea

I think that a section dedicated to event schedules would be extremely useful for people to quickly browse over so we can plan our schedules around what we want to visit. I've seen a number of events mentioned in random posts but there does not seem to be anywhere to collate this information.

Regional coffee information might be useful too? If someone is going somewhere on holiday then they can look here for coffee information on the region. Or,someone can post on here to share their knowledge of places to visit for a decent Espresso, etc when they come back of their holidays


----------



## jimrobo

Glenn said:


> I'll take a look at adding the For Sale as a sub forum - may be Wed or Thu before this becomes active


just add it as a new forum that redirects to the classifieds section


----------



## Glenn

@gazbea I'll do that. We have a calendar so feel free to add events you come across too. Will try and make this feature more prominent

@jimrobo I'll do that. The section has been active for some time but not well used thus far.


----------



## carpjunkie

i notice there are quite a few video's within certain threads not sure if your aware but there is a mod where you van create a video section which will add a link to the main tab bar and it takes you direct to the video section

members can post up there own video's or anything they find on you tube type sites

i have the mod running on my site although i am using the older vb board if its of interest let me no glenn and i will give you access to have a look at it

i have quite a few plugins i use which may work well like the atakan marquee text which is basically a scrolling ticker which is superb for newsflashes and stuff

another good plugin is 1 that sections the sticky's as if a sub forum within the forum

i'm sure your aware there are lots available though


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for the video suggestion

We will look into that later in the year as we increase server space and bandwidth.

We polled the members a wee while back about scrolling marquees and the results were negative - so we have not implemented this feature

We try to keep the advertising subtle to remain effective.

There may be a new banner position coming shortly - a vertical banner

This will help offset the growing costs of running the service and will enable features such as a videos section to be enabled.


----------



## gazbea

Hi Glenn,

Just a thought, to save cost and bandwidth utilization and leave the streaming services to the ones that know how to do it effectively, how about setting up a YouTube channel instead? That way videos will be available on a multitude of platforms, more importantly, save money going forward and saving bandwidth to keep the forum at full speed









I don't mind looking into it, used to this stuff in my job as a network/server engineer







lol

Gareth


----------



## Glenn

Brilliant idea! - Onto it now


----------



## gazbea

Glenn said:


> Brilliant idea! - Onto it now


Glad to be of help! I'm better at technical stuff than coffee unfortunately at the moment! Lol


----------



## bobbytoad

Asker to find 'special offers' section for members - allow retailers to offer discounts/special offers to members.

Could make the section only visible once signed in


----------



## onemac

I get easily confused









I've seen on a few other forums that the person who starts a thread can have some text in the profile box to highlight this and wondered if it could be looked at for this site? Sample pic below.










Al


----------



## chimpsinties

I have a link to coffeeforum on my bookmark bar. There used to be a little coffee bean as the image but now it's just a kind of V. I like it when they stand out with their own image. This seemed to change when we did the upgrade


----------



## RobD

Naked go go dancers, failing that a way to change my user name??


----------



## Tryfan

chimpsinties said:


> I have a link to coffeeforum on my bookmark bar. There used to be a little coffee bean as the image but now it's just a kind of V. I like it when they stand out with their own image. This seemed to change when we did the upgrade


Same here. The favicon is the default vBulletin one and not plush bespoke coffee forums one. It's always been this way for me, but then I am new around these parts.

Here's how it looks now:









Here's an amateur mock up (don't have the original):


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Chatroom to discuss all things coffee, I think it would be used well, the forums work great but I so think a chat would be good, I know I'm posting a lot but I am stuck in bed sorry


----------



## MikeHag

A few people have mentioned chat. I agree it would be cool to connect in a real-time way. Rather than build it into the forum tho, Google+ has some good ways to do this. Can even do video hangouts as well as just text chat, I believe, altho havent been on for a little while.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

MikeHag said:


> A few people have mentioned chat. I agree it would be cool to connect in a real-time way. Rather than build it into the forum tho, Google+ has some good ways to do this. Can even do video hangouts as well as just text chat, I believe, altho havent been on for a little while.


could you PM me your google details and I can add you? could make a start, if we start one up and am sure stumble across some others while we're at it,


----------



## MikeHag

Link to my Google+ profile is (I think) https://plus.google.com/u/0/110445084359736147856

Already have a few guys from coffeeville in my circle. If you don't have Mark Prince, he's a good one and posts some interesting stuff on there that he often doesn't post on, say, twitter.


----------



## Earlepap

I have no idea how to use Google+ but I have a gmail account so I activated it. I think I added you mike, the link to mine is - https://plus.google.com/u/0/111188246651822514459


----------



## RobD

Hi Glen

i dont know if this a possibility/feaseable with the vbulletin based forum? but have been thinking that as MikeH and a few others have suggested a sticky for answering a lot of newbies questions, another element of the same issue is people wanting to know what people think of certain machines, and CoffeeGeeks Review pages only cover equipment available in the US, so could we have a review section? it would give people an opportunity to give their view on Equipment, i know we have it sort of for retailers.

But i am thinking of a data base stye list similar to the Coffeegeek model.

Some of the manufactures could use it as a feedback forum for their machines, they could see where issues lay from a users perspective and maybe even improve them using that input = boiler light on the Piccino, water Level on the Expobar and amy other little gripes that stop good machines being great.

i know this would be a lot of work so can understand if your not entirely enamoured with the idea


----------



## drgekko

I would love to see a coffee review section - maybe a chart/tabulation, listing various brands/beans/grind types under different headings, and then the popularity ratings.

Maybe an alphabetical list of all the brands & particular roasts - then subsections for "espresso", "filter" etc.


----------



## Harryjackson

Really I like to start the thanks button in the coffee forum because we would like to say thanks while getting out this forum. This shows our love to this forum.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Harry. Once you hit 5 posts this function will be available for you


----------



## NickR

How about cutting down on the number of sections. ie Follow something like the TMC model and have Espresso, Other Brewing methods, roasting etc. I often click on other parts of the forum and find interesting things to read, but it would be very easy to miss these.


----------



## bronc

That's my thought exactly. I think there are way to many sections, especially when it comes to different equipment brands. I don't agree about TMC, however. The chaps over there are much less than us so they don't need as many sections. I guess only the Gaggia needs a different section because it's probably the machine very beginner starts with. Levers is OK, but I don't see need for sections about Rancilio Silvia, Rocket, and etc.


----------



## Glenn

Will consider this.

The sections were initially set up at the request of members.


----------



## drude

I like the different manufacturer sections - they are really handy for people considering buying a particular brand of machine to get a sense of how owners feel about them. This would be much harder if they were all merged.


----------



## bronc

@drude - I don't see it becoming much harder. After all the forum has a great search function. I mean just look at the number of threads in each of these sections. Rocket has 20, Alex Duetto 8, Expobar 19. I mean at least these three are redundant.


----------



## coffeechap

I agree with drude, although I predominantly look at new items posted, there is definitely a place for specific sections and sub sections, bronc has said there is an excellent search function so why change. I like being able to go to say grinders to help out as do many other people who gave particular knowledge in certain sections. Why would we want tobe like TMC ? I vote to keep it as is.


----------



## bronc

Ah, when you mentioned grinders. I think it would be better to merge at least a part of the machine specific sections into one called Espresso Machines and divide Grinders|Machines|Accessories accordingly. I think the grinders deserve a separate section at least.









PS Just my two cents.

EDIT: It looks like I'm blind because I didn't know the forum already had a grinder specific section.


----------



## drude

bronc said:


> @drude - I don't see it becoming much harder. After all the forum has a great search function. I mean just look at the number of threads in each of these sections. Rocket has 20, Alex Duetto 8, Expobar 19. I mean at least these three are redundant.


You're right that there isn't much content in there yet. The issue I've found with search is that when people list kit in signatures (which is a useful thing IMO) it distorts search results and makes it hard to find exactly what you want. Sometimes browsing is easier.


----------



## Bursar

Perhaps look at adding tags to threads which can be searched against. If you look at the forums here: http://forums.bit-tech.net/forumdisplay.php?f=30 you'll see each thread has been preceded by the tag of what it relates to. If there was a set of tags for the various different manufacturers of machines it would aid searching if the forums were merged. Ofcourse it won't help for existing threads, but with a bit of effort to make sure each new thread gets tagged, it will probably make things easier going forward.


----------



## Glenn

Each thread has tags enabled and these can be searched on

Most threads have tags assigned and I update tags with relevant keywords if not entered by the original poster


----------



## NickR

I find the forum a bit illogical at present with specific tabs for some manufactures, specific ones for the Duetto and Rancillio Silvia and then one for all lever machines. I have a Quickmill but there is no tab. There must be loads of members of the forum with machines that aren't listed.

Maybe it should be :-

Single boiler

Dual boiler

HX

Lever

After all machines in each of these categories are very similar to each other, hints and tips for a Gaggia may well apply to a Rancillio etc etc


----------



## Anthorn

Any votes for a Moka Pot sub-forum? But having suggested it I have to recognise that there is not a lot that can be discussed about Moka Pots. There are different brands as well as stove-top and electric. Probably the most active discussions would be the best coffee to use in them but that's already covered in the bean forum. But it's an old established method so deserves some sort of attention, I think.


----------



## Glenn

Some great points raised.

I like the separation suggested of;

Single boiler

Dual boiler

HX

Lever

I might implement some of these


----------



## freshonthego

Hi there. Not long joined. Good and informative site.

Could I suggest an Automated Bean to Cup section? (Preferably commercial orientated)

Like it or loathe it that part of the industry is growing quickly.

Cheers.


----------



## bronc

I don't see the point of offering coffee from B2C machines in the commercial sector. I can understand some people who just don't like the "hassle" of preparing a good cup of coffee. However, using a B2C machine in the commercial settings adds no value whatsoever for the customers.


----------



## freshonthego

Perhaps your take on commercial isn't like mine. I was referring to convenience stores etc where it adds footfall and encourages up selling. Believe me it is working. Thanks for the your thoughts though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

freshonthego said:


> Perhaps your take on commercial isn't like mine. I was referring to convenience stores etc where it adds footfall and encourages up selling. Believe me it is working. Thanks for the your thoughts though.


It my drive footfall but the forum is about making the best coffee with the resources each person has, not about pumping out machine made stale coffee as a business driver for a few extra pennies . The coffee that comes out of those machine is a million miles away from what I would buy.

The forum tried at advocate and educate fresh made coffee with great taste , so yes I loathe it .


----------



## Neill

freshonthego said:


> Hi there. Not long joined. Good and informative site.
> 
> Could I suggest an Automated Bean to Cup section? (Preferably commercial orientated)
> 
> Like it or loathe it that part of the industry is growing quickly.
> 
> Cheers.


Notice this is your first post and going by your name do you by any chance sell these machines? You'll not find much interest in them here as you may have noticed. If I'm wrong, sorry and welcome to the forum. Might be nice to introduce yourself in the introductions section.


----------



## freshonthego

Couple of points. No I don't sell them and it isn't stale coffee. A seemingly through away comment lacking an in depth knowledge of this particular sector of machines.

Seemed like a nice site but judging by those comments not a particular welcoming one.

Won't be back sadly.


----------



## coffeechap

It is a nice site, usually people put something up about themselves first, e.g what their experience is and what they want to learn or what knowledge they might want to give to the forum, what equipment they have and what experience etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Whether we should have a thread on bean 2 cup machines for spa owners........ Clearly I need more coffee to cheer me up today .

I apologise if I was blunt and rude but , even if they drive footfall and money , I don't think a thread on bean2cup for shop owners would get the responses that would help them. Again perhaps I am wrong , it happens all the time


----------



## Neill

freshonthego said:


> Couple of points. No I don't sell them and it isn't stale coffee. A seemingly through away comment lacking an in depth knowledge of this particular sector of machines.
> 
> Seemed like a nice site but judging by those comments not a particular welcoming one.
> 
> Won't be back sadly.


I would like to apologise. Need a few more coffees before posting. This place is really friendly. Pop over to the introductions thread and tell us a bit about yourself and your set up.


----------



## bronc

And to be honest what's their to discuss about B2C machines? You can read the features they have on the website of the manufacturer but that's pretty much all you need since the machine does everything on its own.


----------



## GS11

am up to my photo limit again...any way to extend this beyond the current capacity as seems a shame to delete photos on old posts to make more room.


----------



## Kyle548

Is there anyway to increase the mailbox capacity by a few hundred?


----------



## Glenn

I can increase both photo and mailbox limits and will look into these later this evening

Site supporters will have higher limits as their donations help to support the growing costs of hosting


----------



## Dylan

It may be a bit of a big task but it would be great to see a feedback system like that in place as AVForums. The for-sale section seems to be growing pretty fast, and before long it is going to start attracting the less desirable parts of the web. Some concrete rules (again with AVForums being a good example) for the section may help aswell?


----------



## Mrboots2u

D_Evans said:


> It may be a bit of a big task but it would be great to see a feedback system like that in place as AVForums. The for-sale section seems to be growing pretty fast, and before long it is going to start attracting the less desirable parts of the web. Some concrete rules (again with AVForums being a good example) for the section may help aswell?


There was a new or revised set of guidelines for selling issued not so long ago ( last 6 weeks )


----------



## Glenn

I have looked at itrader in the past as a way of showing good and bad feedback

The new rules are being enforced

If the sections grow further I may need to formalise it, but want to try and keep it free, or donation

The more overhead required, the more costly it becomes, which I am keen to avoid

We have a minimum post requirement now too which should help.


----------



## GS11

Glenn said:


> I can increase both photo and mailbox limits and will look into these later this evening
> 
> Site supporters will have higher limits as their donations help to support the growing costs of hosting


Did you get a chance to look at this glenn?


----------



## jeebsy

Any chance of lifting the limits on private messages? I'm really struggling to get the cup deal organised having to wait 5 mins between messages!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

jeebsy said:


> Any chance of lifting the limits on private messages? I'm really struggling to get the cup deal organised having to wait 5 mins between messages!


Same with the chocolate order.


----------



## Glenn

Looking into the limits now


----------



## Glenn

Photos limit has been doubled to 200

Please use external hosts where possible to save on space and bandwidth of the forum

Flickr is now Free


----------



## Glenn

Kyle548 said:


> Is there anyway to increase the mailbox capacity by a few hundred?


Mail limits increased

However, did you know that you can download your PMs to your local PC or MAC? Its a handy feature and helps keep the database slim.


----------



## Glenn

jeebsy said:


> Any chance of lifting the limits on private messages? I'm really struggling to get the cup deal organised having to wait 5 mins between messages!


Flood now 3 minutes

PM limits

Member 100

2013 Supporter 250

2014 Supporter 350

Site Sponsor 400


----------



## clickhappy

After watching Kyle's shot pulling video I think it would be great to have somewhere to put videos to have your technique critiqued/discussed/complimented? without creating a new thread for each one. It may be in a similar vain as show us your setup so perhaps show us your shot?


----------



## ronsil

We already have a place for videos.

See the main Forum list.


----------



## clickhappy

So there is, what a treasure trove.


----------



## Soll

How about coffee of the week thread where by everyone gets to see a review of certain coffee blend !


----------



## ronsil

Have you read the thread in the Beans Forum 'Whats in my cup this morning'?.

Some interesting beans & blends are discussed there.


----------



## martinwarrilow

How about new members can post without having to spam other threads to bump up their post count?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

martinwarrilow said:


> How about new members can post without having to spam other threads to bump up their post count?


Nice try - but no pain, no gain.


----------



## dougie todd

will there be a Sage Forum to go with all the other brand specific Forums? If this has been asked I apologise - the thread is now 9 pages long so I haven't read it all!


----------



## Glenn

Until there are more Sage DB owner members there are no plans to introduce a Sage Forum


----------



## DavidBondy

The buy, sell trade forums being invisible until the appropriate post count and (for us Tapatalk users) "Like" and "Thank You" buttons for mobile users.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks David. A sensible suggestion regarding visibility. I will check with Tapatalk about this functionality.


----------



## IanP

DavidBondy said:


> The buy, sell trade forums being invisible until the appropriate post count and (for us Tapatalk users) "Like" and "Thank You" buttons for mobile users.


Agree strongly with David, as I mostly use Tapatalk in Android tablet to view the forum. Great idea too about hiding these threads until posts reach the threshold.


----------



## Charliej

Are trade forums invisible to a google search as well?


----------



## Glenn

No, all except Admin area visible to all.


----------



## Charliej

WOuld it be possible to make them invisible to google as well? or would this maybe not attract some people in?


----------



## Glenn

That would have a detrimental effect on a number of fronts. Won't be implementing that suggestion.


----------



## Jason1wood

DavidBondy said:


> The buy, sell trade forums being invisible until the appropriate post count and (for us Tapatalk users) "Like" and "Thank You" buttons for mobile users.


+1 as there's lots of times I keep going to thank and like


----------



## coffeechops

Is there an 'unread posts since last visit' button? I find this really useful on other forums to keep up with things. Works from Tapatalk but can't find it on the website.

Colin


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

coffeechops said:


> Is there an 'unread posts since last visit' button? I find this really useful on other forums to keep up with things. Works from Tapatalk but can't find it on the website.
> 
> Colin


There is on tapatalk however if you go to new posts and set the time last day 2 days week etc it will show up. Also everything in bold is unread and there's a legend at the bottom of the page to help further.


----------



## jeebsy

The 'new posts' button under articles just below the header fulfils that function


----------



## coffeechops

It does? It DOES! I'm going blind. Sure that wasn't there before...

Ta.

C


----------



## CamV6

Might it be an idea on the for sale section, after a sale has been agreed for there to be a set form on the thread setting out date paid, confirmation of monies received, date item sent and date item received or item collected?

Reason I thought of that was I was thinking about some sort of rating system or feedback system fleabay stylee, then thinking how fraught with difficulty that would be on this forum so then I thought why not have information on the actual progress o a transaction so folk can see people's history of buying and selling actions as a barometer of trustworthiness ?


----------



## DavidBondy

I'm not sure we need that Cam. I think we mostly know one another here and with that comes trust. It could become contentious and then we'd need some kind of appeals procedure if one member thought another had been unfair etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> Might it be an idea on the for sale section, after a sale has been agreed for there to be a set form on the thread setting out date paid, confirmation of monies received, date item sent and date item received or item collected?
> 
> Reason I thought of that was I was thinking about some sort of rating system or feedback system fleabay stylee, then thinking how fraught with difficulty that would be on this forum so then I thought why not have information on the actual progress o a transaction so folk can see people's history of buying and selling actions as a barometer of trustworthiness ?


I can see where you are coming from but as Glenn as previously stated the forum offers the facility to help people sell equipment on but it isn't a " selling forum " as such isn't a market place for people to become rated buyer or seller on ......

Plus what David said


----------



## jowee

Maybe a forum members map? There's a lot of helpful people on here that kindly offer to help new and experienced members with different problems they may be having. I'm not suggesting people put their full name and address but maybe a postcode that gives the general area. I don't know what this would involve or whether there was any interest in it? just a thought.

Joe.


----------



## majnu

-Itrader ratings

-Mini irc channel on front page

-Reviews being more organized with ratings, product linked to forum advertisers etc


----------



## Hoffmonkey

On search, offer results by post or by thread rather than just by thread - If I search for a term, I have to look through every page in the thread until I find my match which can be difficult if the thread is a long one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Firochromis

At "New Posts" page you can mark all the threads as read but not a single thread. Sometimes I have 50 unread posts, and while scanning I want to mark some of them to shorten the list. This is not possible at the moment but I think it would be handy.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Hoffmonkey said:


> On search, offer results by post or by thread rather than just by thread - If I search for a term, I have to look through every page in the thread until I find my match which can be difficult if the thread is a long one.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


'ear 'ear! I just now dropped in here to suggest the same thing.


----------



## Glenn

Are you using Advanced Search?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/search.php?search_type=1


----------



## Glenn

majnu said:


> -Itrader ratings
> 
> -Mini irc channel on front page
> 
> -Reviews being more organized with ratings, product linked to forum advertisers etc


We had iTrader ratings on in the past and they caused an issued with the forum version at the time

As the main focus is not on selling these are not likely to be re-enabled - as a lot of time was spent resolving iTrader status / feedback

An irc channel takes conversations offline - something we are keen to avoid at this stage

Reviews linked to advertisers are on the roadmap for 2015


----------



## Vieux Clou

Glenn said:


> Are you using Advanced Search?
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/search.php?search_type=1


Yup.


----------



## themark01

So nice, Thanks Mr. vintagecigarman


----------



## Rawk

This may exist already but I haven't noticed it, but why not have a sub forum under each coffee machine forum called 'How do I', and under there you just sticky things like:

How to do an OPV mod.

How to add a PID.

And in there add some instructions, and a video from youtube (and a disclaimer







)

?


----------



## cjroebuck

Switch to using discourse.org forums!?


----------



## marcuswar

Personally I'd like a filtered view of just the threads I'm subscribed to so I can keep apprised of them. I know there is a subscribed tab on the "My Activity" page but this shows a list of all the posts in the threads I'm subscribed to so too much information and its easy to miss a post on a thread if another thread has lots of activity.


----------



## Phil A

As a newbie - links to the quick guides, whats best, how to's etc on the front page would be really helpful. Takes a while to find them in the individual forums themselves..

Phil


----------



## Glenn

Try the Coffee Wiki and New Members sections for many useful guides

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?22-Coffee-Wiki


----------



## grumpydaddy

Glenn, Mods, and everyone else who has been there, done that.

Here I am a few months into my journey and I would have to say that somewhere in the beginners section there needs to be a sticky something along the lines of "getting started with a budget of: £100, £200, £300 etc."

It would consolidate those what you get for your money posts but focus perhaps on the lower end of the scale where most beginners find themselves.

Perhaps this could be the work of many, each proposing a view for you and the mods to consider for inclusion in the sticky


----------



## blueray

Would it not be a good idea to help everyone who is just starting out

to have a sticky with an explanation of all the word and abbreviation that are use within the forum?

This would help all those who read the posts and then are not sure what PID, MB and many more mean.


----------



## Mrboots2u

blueray said:


> Would it not be a good idea to help everyone who is just starting out
> 
> to have a sticky with an explanation of all the word and abbreviation that are use within the forum?
> 
> This would help all those who read the posts and then are not sure what PID, MB and many more mean.


Not a bad idea ...

Whats MB by the way ? Multi boiler ? Mr Boots ?


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Not a bad idea ...
> 
> Whats MB by the way ? Multi boiler ? Mr Boots ?


I am pretty sure Mr Boots is abbreviated to Oi!

HTH

(Happy To Help)

PS



AussieExpat said:


> Is it only me that would like the timestamps on edited posts to be correct 24hr time. Oh sod it, clearly I edit too many of my own posts!


No need Aussie thats not a real issue ;-)


----------



## AussieEx

Is it only me that would like the timestamps on edited posts to be correct 24hr time. Oh sod it, clearly I edit too many of my own posts!


----------



## blueray

Sorry Mr Boots got a bit carried away with the abbreviation and missed of the K but I hope you see my point.


----------



## Glenn

MBK = Made By Knock - a UK based tamper and hand grinder manufacturer


----------



## Cana

Maybe a job section where employers can look for people for their cafe/ restaurant etc.

I'm a musician but would love to work as a Barista.


----------



## CamV6

How about a kind of 'rogues gallery' where members can post a pic of themselves. It's so so recall who is who even after a meet, so it would be nice to be able to put names to faces


----------



## jeebsy

CamV6 said:


> How about a kind of 'rogues gallery' where members can post a pic of themselves. It's so so recall who is who even after a meet, so it would be nice to be able to put names to faces


There was a thread for people to post a pic of them and their gear but it died a death


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Glenn said:


> Are you using Advanced Search?
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/search.php?search_type=1


Just noticed this! Glenn, your "Advanced Search" link top right below the search box definitely doesn't offer all of these options - hence why I was asking for a search by posts. This gives me what I want, but without you explicitly giving me the link to follow I could never have known about it... It might be worth swapping out the advanced search url currently there for the one you gave above?

Ta

Dave


----------



## CamV6

jeebsy said:


> There was a thread for people to post a pic of them and their gear but it died a death


 Yeah I recall now you mention it. Shame it wasn't made a sticky, then it might have lived longer. I had more of a scrollable alphabetical long list thumbnail gallery sort of thing in mind so you didn't have to trawl page after page for random offerings interspersed with banter spammage


----------



## calc

Would it be possible to add a function to be able to ignore a thread so that it never appears in the 'New Posts' list ?


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> There was a thread for people to post a pic of them and their gear but it died a death


That would lessen the confusion of you not being in a band


----------



## Glenn

calc said:


> Would it be possible to add a function to be able to ignore a thread so that it never appears in the 'New Posts' list ?


Mod installed today

To ignore a thread click Thread Tools and select *Ignore this Thread*.

You can manage ignored threads under Settings > Thread & Forum Ignore Lists


----------



## jeebsy

Getting email notifications for everything now. Quotes, mentions etc


----------



## Glenn

It should die down pretty quick.

@ messaging should be used sparingly


----------



## jeebsy

It's more quotes, given I'm such a quotable guy. Take it they can be turned off in user cp?


----------



## Glenn

Have globally disabled quotes


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> It's more quotes, given I'm such a quotable guy. Take it they can be turned off in user cp?





Glenn said:


> Have globally disabled quotes


@B*gger!


----------



## Glenn

That's quote notifications...


----------



## jlarkin

Sorry if already suggested but I'd like to see a liquid website, adapting to screen size which I think would be good because the site is very hard to use on mobile but does have more features than tapa talk app


----------



## Yes Row

jlarkin said:


> Sorry if already suggested but I'd like to see a liquid website, adapting to screen size which I think would be good because the site is very hard to use on mobile but does have more features than tapa talk app


My understanding is Google will penalise websites, in that they will move them down the search list, any sites that not mobile friendly.

Not sure how true this is but makes sense really as most people now use mobile devices


----------



## risky

Hoffmonkey said:


> Just noticed this! Glenn, your "Advanced Search" link top right below the search box definitely doesn't offer all of these options - hence why I was asking for a search by posts. This gives me what I want, but without you explicitly giving me the link to follow I could never have known about it... It might be worth swapping out the advanced search url currently there for the one you gave above?
> 
> Ta
> 
> Dave


Once you've clicked 'Advanced Search' click 'Search Single Content Type' at the top. This then gives you the page that Glenn has linked directly to. However, I would agree that this should perhaps be the default search option, as most people using it will be using it for the purpose you've stated.


----------



## jlarkin

Threads with a lot of posts get very hard to navigate on t'interweb, see picture the number of posts mean you can't get to the thread options etc. appreciate this is probably a bit of an outlier:


----------



## jeebsy

I set my posts per page to 40 which brings that down but on longer threads that bit is still out of control


----------



## froggystyle

go down the the bottom and it shows all pages.


----------



## jeebsy

Other forums i go on have "go to page 1, 2, 3....125, 126, 127"


----------



## jlarkin

I'm trying to search within the thread, which I think is only at the top of the page?


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> I set my posts per page to 40 which brings that down but on longer threads that bit is still out of control


This did the trick to mean I could find the search button (because with 40 per page it fits better) and it's better than having so few posts per page! I didn't realise you could set this as I haven't really done much with the settings.


----------



## froggystyle

Just press Ctrl+Alt+Down arrow key, that will open a nice little search box.


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> This did the trick to mean I could find the search button (because with 40 per page it fits better) and it's better than having so few posts per page! I didn't realise you could set this as I haven't really done much with the settings.


Much less clicking through pages too, maybe in the olden days when data was sent over phone lines by carrier pidgeon it helped keep things moving more quickly but so few posts per page is a pain now.



 froggystyle said:


> Just press Ctrl+Alt+Down arrow key, that will open a nice little search box.


Only for the page though, not the thread


----------



## froggystyle

To search the whole thread press Alt+F4


----------



## jlarkin

froggystyle said:


> To search the whole thread press Alt+F4


That's bizarre, I tried like 5 times and it just crashes the page?


----------



## froggystyle

How about the first one, did you try that?


----------



## jlarkin

froggystyle said:


> How about the first one, did you try that?


In fact I'm familiar with both.

I did reorientate a few peoples screens when they didn't leave them locked.

I worked for a company where it was mandatory to lock your screen if you went away from your desk, so it was sort of trying to teach them to do that as well


----------



## froggystyle

Nuts!


----------



## Dunk

Can we get a Bezzera forum in the machines part?


----------



## marcuswar

Talking of sub forums , what ever happened to the Isomac sub forum? It seemed to disappear when another sub forum was added.


----------



## jlarkin

Is it possible to turn off the notification that I've liked something? If not I'd like to see that as an improvement. When I log on via the web it will say something under notifications like 3 new post like / thanks alerts and then some will be me liking things and I know I liked it, I was their when I did it so don't really need that in the feed - if others like it then the option to choose would be good?


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> Is it possible to turn off the notification that I've liked something? If not I'd like to see that as an improvement. When I log on via the web it will say something under notifications like 3 new post like / thanks alerts and then some will be me liking things and I know I liked it, I was their when I did it so don't really need that in the feed - if others like it then the option to choose would be good?


It should only show new likes on your posts - posts you have liked will appear in the list but you'll only get a notification is someone else has liked one of your posts


----------



## risky

jlarkin said:


> Is it possible to turn off the notification that I've liked something? If not I'd like to see that as an improvement. When I log on via the web it will say something under notifications like 3 new post like / thanks alerts and then some will be me liking things and I know I liked it, I was their when I did it so don't really need that in the feed - if others like it then the option to choose would be good?


I suspect this might be a tapatalk bug?


----------



## DoubleShot

Not a tapatalk issue as only shows when logged in via a web browser as jlarkin mentions. I know what he means as I've seen it plenty of times myself.


----------



## risky

What I meant was, is it not caused by liking things when using the tapatalk app? There appears to be some miscommunication between tapatalk and v bulletin.


----------



## Dylan

I have seen the same thing, but it is very intermittent. Sometimes when I like someone else's post I'll get a notification that I did, other times I wont.


----------



## jeebsy

Are you sure it's not just the order of the list? If someone likes your post, it'll trigger a notification, but if, before you get a chance to acknowledge it, you like someone else's post, then that will appear top of the list.


----------



## risky

Just so we are all on the same page, we're talking about this right?









Specifically the bottom three notifications. It seems to treat any likes I make in tapatalk as if they were made by another forum member. I'm guessing this is something to do with the way tapatalk sends this information to vbulletin?

BTW offtopic @jeebsy what's with the Morrissey pic? Is it a show of solidarity? Have you been groped at the airport?


----------



## jeebsy

The forum records likes given and likes received so i don't think that's an error, it just shows them all together. I don't get notification for the likes given, only received, but they will be all muddled up on the notification page


----------



## jlarkin

I don't always get notification for likes given, but sometimes I do that's why I mentioned it. I'll keep an eye on if it happens again.


----------



## Spy

One of the reasons I came across this forum was searching for coffee machine reviews.

There is a lot of advice on here and a search will yield lots of posts on specific machines but it strikes me that a section dedicated to reviews and forum member ratings of such machines would be useful.

It could be as basic as a specific sub-forum, with one thread for each machine (i.e. not multiple threads) where owners can then post their thoughts, review and */5 ratings


----------



## jeebsy

There's a school of thought on the forum which says unless you have experience with a lot of machines, you're not really in a position to give an opinion on a particular machine's merits or drawbacks.

The user reviews on home barista are about the best i think.


----------



## Spy

jeebsy said:


> There's a school of thought on the forum which says unless you have experience with a lot of machines, you're not really in a position to give an opinion on a particular machine's merits or drawbacks.
> 
> The user reviews on home barista are about the best i think.


I understand that statement well. Comparison views are not very valuable unless you have tried a few machines but I guess you can always express your view on how your current machine fares with reliability and in comparison to your expectations.

Thanks for the pointer to home barista, I will check that out


----------



## jeebsy

Spy said:


> I guess you can always express your view on how your current machine fares with reliability and in comparison to your expectations.


Absolutely.


----------



## arellim

Is there a section of new coffee bean varieties from high street stores etc? I know for some they are the worst of the worst, but for many they are a staple and frequented on occasion!


----------



## Missy

arellim said:


> Is there a section of new coffee bean varieties from high street stores etc? I know for some they are the worst of the worst, but for many they are a staple and frequented on occasion!


It's waaaay easier to order on the interweb from a quality roaster.


----------



## hotmetal

Agree with Missy, although if you are out a lot and are ordering more than will fit through a letterbox it can be a pain. Waitrose sometimes sell Union I am led to believe, and Union do some decent beans. Haven't come across anything remotely drinkable in Tesco or Sainsburys, or even M+S, and haven't really been in any other supermarkets.


----------



## Missy

Oh yes I forget our postie will gladly leave our parcels in the woodshed. And I almost died of shock when we got a temporary one, who insisted I get both kids out of the car, and into the house in case I was just hanging about stealing parcels! Our usual guy would have popped it in for me and signed the thing.


----------



## Spy

Another suggestion for the Glenn and the Forum. Rather than repeat, I originally made the suggestion on the thread here: Discount Codes Thread


----------



## Stevied62

The good guys: Seller Feedback thread would be nice to have.


----------



## Glenn

Stevied62 said:


> The good guys: Seller Feedback thread would be nice to have.


We had trialled a rating system - but found it could be manipulated so scrapped it

What sort of controls would you want to see?

Any such thread needs to be carefully considered as they can be easily abused / manipulated


----------



## Spy

Glenn said:


> We had trialled a rating system - but found it could be manipulated so scrapped it
> 
> What sort of controls would you want to see?
> 
> Any such thread needs to be carefully considered as they can be easily abused / manipulated


I would have thought that one control could be linking the rating to the actual sales post.

Haven't really thought it through so it could be open to abuse, but one thought at least


----------



## nicholasj

Is there any way I can "save" a thread without having to hunt back for it a few months down the line?

.......I mean of course not my threads.

cheers


----------



## Glenn

Click on Thread Tools and 'Subscribe to this thread' to keep tabs on threads and revisit them


----------



## grumpydaddy

I am thinking that it may be time for a refresh or expansion of forum smilies.

..... or are they called emoji's now ?? ....anyway there are a few that are somewhat larger/clearer in meaning for the more myopic among us that might be considered.

Perhaps members could suggest a few that might be useful here, or a style if that is preferred.

Based on the premise that a picture paints a thousand words. I just think it would be better if I could clearly see the difference between smile, wink and grin for example.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Video section - films on coffee, growing, roasting, extraction, science etc


----------



## Tewdric

A single click from the home page to read new forum posts please. Being forced to go via the "articles" page is irritating. I'm sure the odd one or two are interested in early bird tickets for the Stockholm latte art smack up, or whatever the latest headline is, but I am sure most would rather get straight into the forum.


----------



## Alan

My suggestion would be Street trading or carts

Given there is a differentiation in the equipment and requirements something along these lines could be useful, or a business section


----------



## DaveP

I would like 'strikeout' / 'strikethrough' added to the text options... cos I like using it to show a line of reasoning that's no longer valid but important to the reply.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Not the best way to report a problem maybe but a post earlier today in this thread:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31089-Amore-con-La-Pavoni/page18

is not showing. it is perhaps the next page in this thread which when I go to it gives me a blank page.

This is something I have not seem before. totally blank except the colours and the address bar showing completed download of page

Where is the reporting issues thread?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

grumpydaddy said:


> Not the best way to report a problem maybe but a post earlier today in this thread:
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31089-Amore-con-La-Pavoni/page18
> 
> is not showing. it is perhaps the next page in this thread which when I go to it gives me a blank page.
> 
> This is something I have not seem before. totally blank except the colours and the address bar showing completed download of page
> 
> Where is the reporting issues thread?


I cant view the last page of that thread either.

All i get is the green coffee sack background


----------



## Glenn

Looks like someone tried to place an exploit on the page which was picked up by the system and not served

Have sidelined the thread now and removed the user


----------



## ddoyle

This site really needs a version optimised for mobile users.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

A way to automatically jump to first unread when you click on a thread would be nice (instead of clicking on the button)


----------



## MildredM

Hairy_Hogg said:


> A way to automatically jump to first unread when you click on a thread would be nice (instead of clicking on the button)


Yes please!


----------



## Mrboots2u

ddoyle said:


> This site really needs a version optimised for mobile users.


Tapatalk


----------



## Drewster

Hairy_Hogg said:


> A way to automatically jump to first unread when you click on a thread would be nice (instead of clicking on the button)


What like the "Go to first unread post" arrow thingy that you can click to take you to the first unread post (from the Forum display).......

or maybe the "View first unread" option arrow at the top of the post - if you have selected the "main" post directly already...


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Drewster said:


> What like the "Go to first unread post" arrow thingy that you can click to take you to the first unread post (from the Forum display).......
> 
> or maybe the "View first unread" option arrow at the top of the post - if you have selected the "main" post directly already...


Yes, just like that but automatically









Works like that on other forums I use that are powered by VB


----------



## jimbocz

Mrboots2u said:


> Tapatalk


Yes, I would be really sad if Changes to the forum meant that Tapatalk no longer works.


----------



## Drewster

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Yes, just like that but automatically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works like that on other forums I use that are powered by VB


Nope - You've still lost me.....

a) Click on "Goto 1st unread" button - takes you to the first post within the thread that you haven't read.... errrr "Automatically"

b) Click on "Just select the thread" button - takes you to the first page of the thread

b-1) Click on the "Goto 1st unread" - does what it says......

Even to "Automatically" do it you need to select/press something......


----------



## hotmetal

jimbocz said:


> Yes, I would be really sad if Changes to the forum meant that Tapatalk no longer works.


I hope that's not on the cards. That would be a real deal breaker for me. I know Tapatalk itself can suck sometimes, usually when the bored devs decide to redo the UI just to be annoying, and break it in the process. I also know from other forums/fora that not all Admins like Tapatalk because somehow there's a cost involved, or plug-ins (?) and that also images uploaded via tapatalk remain on Tapatalk servers instead of the forum. But the fact remains that it's by far the easiest way to access the forum at home or on the move, with all the PM, thread subscription, notification, image hosting and 'go to unread' facilities. I'd probably only be on here once a week if it became incompatible with Tapatalk. (I'd probably get a lot more done too but that's another story haha!). I would really miss it - but I don't sit at a computer in the evenings, and if I'm working I'm with a client and probably using his computer.


----------



## Glenn

hotmetal said:


> I hope that's not on the cards. That would be a real deal breaker for me. I know Tapatalk itself can suck sometimes, usually when the bored devs decide to redo the UI just to be annoying, and break it in the process. I also know from other forums/fora that not all Admins like Tapatalk because somehow there's a cost involved, or plug-ins (?) and that also images uploaded via tapatalk remain on Tapatalk servers instead of the forum. But the fact remains that it's by far the easiest way to access the forum at home or on the move, with all the PM, thread subscription, notification, image hosting and 'go to unread' facilities. I'd probably only be on here once a week if it became incompatible with Tapatalk. (I'd probably get a lot more done too but that's another story haha!). I would really miss it - but I don't sit at a computer in the evenings, and if I'm working I'm with a client and probably using his computer.


There's no plan to remove Tapatalk

Tapatalk has its flaws but we can live with them.


----------



## Glenn

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Yes, just like that but automatically
> 
> Works like that on other forums I use that are powered by VB


Please PM me a couple of forum examples and we can take a look

There are various settings we can tweak but need to check versions as there are different vbulletin platforms and plugin compatability issues.


----------



## Inglorious Alf

Mrboots2u said:


> Tapatalk


Totally agree - super frustrating to use on a phone but I neve get the laptop out anymore!


----------



## Teaboy

Please could we have a sticky post with all forums supporting shops / suppliers etc clicky banners in. Perhaps a star by those that also offer us coffee mad lot a discount?

This would be an easy route to their sites and good advertising.


----------



## Glenn

Hi Teaboy

We're putting this together









Keep eyes peeled for a little later this week (hopefully) for phase 1 - our 2018 supporting sponsors


----------



## slamm

Glenn said:


> Please PM me a couple of forum examples and we can take a look
> 
> There are various settings we can tweak but need to check versions as there are different vbulletin platforms and plugin compatability issues.


As per @Hairy_Hogg's suggestion - this would be really useful. At the moment I have a folder of subscribed threads and the only way in to an updated thread is to the last message, whereas the first unread can be pages back on hot threads like the current two Niche threads. I've had a good look around and dont see any of the previously mentioned 'go to first unread' buttons anywhere, sorry if I missed them but where are they hiding?


----------



## _HH_

I'd like to have the ability to post images/photos directly from an iPhone


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

_HH_ said:


> I'd like to have the ability to post images/photos directly from an iPhone


Use Tapatalk. You can do that.


----------



## Donscarlet

Hi,how about a dedicated technical maintenance section.(already covered my mistake)


----------



## messier0101

I appreciate this is a hobby focused forum, but a bean to cup section would be nice.


----------



## Steamer

Teaboy said:


> Please could we have a sticky post with all forums supporting shops / suppliers etc clicky banners in. Perhaps a star by those that also offer us coffee mad lot a discount?
> 
> This would be an easy route to their sites and good advertising.


Plus 1 for that, what's not to love?


----------



## Agentb

Could old posts become locked in some way after a long period of inactivity (say two years) ?

Provide a warning "This is a very old post, if you need it to be unlocked please click on the /!\ report button to request it be unlocked, or feel free to create a new post and refer to post with a link."

Which leads to - Is there an easy way to link to another post , like link button has URL but also show a list of the last viewed posts?


----------



## Drewster

I always enjoy the odd Lazarus thread..... particularly when it's a sale thread...



Numpty trying to increase post count said:


> Is this still available?


----------



## ashcroc

Drewster said:


> I always enjoy the odd Lazarus thread..... particularly when it's a sale thread...


Every once in a while it is!


----------



## Jacko112

What the hell has happened to the forum layout???

Its now impossible to see what's being discussed, added etc.

i can't even see if I'm posting in the right thread.

why???


----------



## Tait

Jacko112 said:


> What the hell has happened to the forum layout???
> 
> Its now impossible to see what's being discussed, added etc.
> 
> i can't even see if I'm posting in the right thread.
> 
> why???


 We're working on an upgrade. All the old settings are being processed through and i'm returning the settings as best as I can.


----------



## Jony

Nice, I am sure it will be fine,.


----------



## MildredM

Tait said:


> We're working on an upgrade. All the old settings are being processed through and i'm returning the settings as best as I can.


 Yikes! Good luck....


----------



## ronsil

Tait said:


> We're working on an upgrade. All the old settings are being processed through and i'm returning the settings as best as I can.


 WOW!!! Some shock this Sunday morn.

Lets wait & see what happens....just WOW again


----------



## Drewster

Please, please, please tell me this'll get better?

This is awful.....


----------



## MildredM

Drewster said:


> Please, please, please tell me this'll get better?
> 
> This is awful.....


 I'm hiding back under the duvet . . . Where has our wonderful forum gone?!

I am sure it will all work out in the end, I don't envy Tait's job..........


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> I'm hiding back under the duvet . . . Where has our wonderful forum gone?!
> 
> I am sure it will all work out in the end, I don't envy Tait's job..........


 I don't envy the reactions that @tait is likely to get.................


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Jacko112 said:


> What the hell has happened to the forum layout???
> 
> Its now impossible to see what's being discussed, added etc.
> 
> i can't even see if I'm posting in the right thread.
> 
> why???


 It's not working with Tapatalk... At all.


----------



## Nate

Jacko112 said:


> What the hell has happened to the forum layout???
> 
> Its now impossible to see what's being discussed, added etc.
> 
> i can't even see if I'm posting in the right thread.
> 
> why???


 We are re-organising the menu structure to make it more familiar. However, for now you can access active post discussions you're in here (see below image).







/monthly_2019_05/image.png.4b29583cc8496fd8b3f1cd3577e84a93.png">


----------



## MildredM

Drewster said:


> I don't envy the reactions that @tait is likely to get.................


 Just so long as we don't loose post counts, thanks/likes count, badges, profile pics, Tapatalk, ease of use . . .


----------



## Nate

MediumRoastSteam said:


> It's not working with Tapatalk... At all.


 We are currently working on re-introducing the integration with Tapatalk.


----------



## MildredM

Nate said:


> We are re-organising the menu structure to make it more familiar. However, for now you can access active post discussions you're in here (see below image).
> 
> 
> View attachment 40


 Please may we have our old forum back while you do that


----------



## Inspector

Hi. This new theme of the forum i think is quite complicated. Old theme was superb imo.


----------



## Jony

Plenty other forums run this Mode


----------



## Rhys

We thought it would take everyone's mind off coming last in the Eurovision [IMG alt=":classic_rolleyes:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_rolleyes:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/rolleyes.gif[/IMG]

I think Tait (& team) have pulled off a cracking job pulling an all nighter to get our forum upgraded.

"We are now cruising at a level of two to the power of twenty-five thousand to one against and falling, and we will be restoring normality just as soon as we are sure what is normal anyway." 
― Douglas Adams, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy

"We have normality. I repeat, we have normality. Anything you still can't cope with is therefore your own problem." 
― Douglas Adams


----------



## DavecUK

I preferred the way the forum listed and especially referenced new posts. Now, on the mobile it's either go to first or last post rather than to last unread. As it's the main way I viewed the forum, it's not great. I suspect it will be the same on the PC


----------



## MildredM

Will the 'Like' and 'Thanks' buttons come back? And Badges? And avatars? I am sure it will be fine once it has een tweaked!!! We just don't like change . . . .

Edit: I have found the Like button.


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Will the 'Like' and 'Thanks' buttons come back? And Badges? And avatars? I am sure it will be fine once it has een tweaked!!! We just don't like change . . . .


 Go the heart symbol on the right of a post (on a pc anyway, not sure about TT) and it gives you options. I'm just about to try it.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Will the 'Like' and 'Thanks' buttons come back? And Badges? And avatars? I am sure it will be fine once it has een tweaked!!! We just don't like change . . . .


 The heart on the bottom right of the post is the like button with various options including thanks. Looks like you can only have one option selected though.

And all the avatars have gone! ?


----------



## Tait

MediumRoastSteam said:


> It's not working with Tapatalk... At all.


 This should be fixed now. Thanks for your patience, we're on the case if you need anything else.


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> Go the heart symbol on the right of a post (on a pc anyway, not sure about TT) and it gives you options. I'm just about to try it.


 Yes, found it. Have we lost the top 5 thingy of post likes/thanks received and given? It was my lifelong ambition to reach the top of them ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

Tait said:


> This should be fixed now. Thanks for your patience, we're on the case if you need anything else.


 Thanks 

I can see the threads on TT but not inbox . . .


----------



## MildredM

When you click on some thread links it takes you to the user profile and not the thread.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Tait said:


> This should be fixed now. Thanks for your patience, we're on the case if you need anything else.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Yes, found it. Have we lost the top 5 thingy of post likes/thanks received and given? It was my lifelong ambition to reach the top of them ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Don't gloat [IMG alt=":classic_rolleyes:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_rolleyes:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/rolleyes.gif[/IMG] [IMG alt=":classic_biggrin:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_biggrin:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/biggrin.png[/IMG]


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> Don't gloat [IMG alt=":classic_rolleyes:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_rolleyes:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/rolleyes.gif[/IMG] [IMG alt=":classic_biggrin:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_biggrin:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/biggrin.png[/IMG]


 Oh I say 

I had no idea!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

I quite like this new fourm now ☺


----------



## Tait

MildredM said:


> When you click on some thread links it takes you to the user profile and not the thread.


 So all this is yet to happen in the background. When these are done things like Avatars should be visible and if not I can look at bringing them back except those who've setup new ones in the mean time.


----------



## MildredM

^^^^^ This is starting to look promising now, thank you ?


----------



## Tait

Rhys said:


> Don't gloat [IMG alt=":classic_rolleyes:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_rolleyes:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/rolleyes.gif[/IMG] [IMG alt=":classic_biggrin:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_biggrin:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/biggrin.png[/IMG]


 I've added something like that to the home page. Is it what you're looking for?! Looks like you are currently topping all the lists!


----------



## Rhys

With all things, they don't just happen overnight. Well, most of it did  [IMG alt=":classic_laugh:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_laugh:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/laugh.png[/IMG]


----------



## MildredM

Tait said:


> I've added something like that to the home page. Is it what you're looking for?! Looks like you are currently topping all the lists!


 Hehe 

I was going to click 'thanks' but it says I can't have any more reactions today ?


----------



## Tait

MildredM said:


> Hehe
> 
> I was going to click 'thanks' but it says I can't have any more reactions today ?


 Now you can ?


----------



## Drewster

Phew!!! Milly is happy she can see her Likes count....... All is good!!!!!

Keep going Tait and Co........

Rome wasn't built in a day .............

You can't make an omelette [* ]and other platitudes.......

[*] - I have no idea if you can actually make an omelette


----------



## Jacko112

Personally I preferred the old version, this is very confusing now & difficult to read older posts or even see what's new.

Cant see me sticking around tbh, which is a shame as I loved reading about everyone's daily escapades.


----------



## Nicknak

Get up late and we have been invaded .... what's happened where is my old pair of slippers .

It looks a bit facebookish ...?


----------



## igm45

Tait said:


> This should be fixed now. Thanks for your patience, we're on the case if you need anything else.


 Still not working for me.


----------



## Tait

Jacko112 said:


> Personally I preferred the old version, this is very confusing now & difficult to read older posts or even see what's new.
> 
> Cant see me sticking around tbh, which is a shame as I loved reading about everyone's daily escapades.


 Is this giving you what you need? I'm able to keep tweaking this until we have it so we're all happy. This system is much more powerful, secure, mobile friendly and future proof. Instead of running off just guide me!

I'll make a full announcement once i've worked through my growing list of feedback. Thanks everyone for being so great and apologies for the lack of warning. I'll explain in my announcement later. ?








/monthly_2019_05/image.png.ff9f6928cb8f6eb03b6fa9e23d8cd34c.png"> <- @Jacko112


----------



## MildredM

Yes! It is coming along nicely now 

We are lucky to have a forum and while I could probably head the charts in grumbling I, for one, really appreaciate all the work you are doing


----------



## Drewster

C'mon Caps & Chapettes

There are always some teething issues with a major upgrade.

I am sure we can let Tait and the lads know what we are "missing" - and once that is sorted I am sure the "nice to haves" can either be sorted or possibly we will be a bit more used to them so they'll seem less important.

Remember the strength of the Forum is "us" the users - the technology is just a vehicle!!!!

NB: As Tait already knows - I am not happy with the actual implementation and the lack of communication (and possibly testing/UAT etc)..

BUT that is water under the bridge - Let us all pull together to to go forward.......

I look forward to the PIR/Lessons learn sessions ;-)


----------



## ashcroc

Any chance of a slightly darker skin option? All this white is giving me a headache.


----------



## Dylan

I'm a fan of this change, thought the old style was a bit dated, this is much more new internet.


----------



## MildredM

Drewster said:


> C'mon Caps & Chapettes
> 
> There are always some teething issues with a major upgrade.
> 
> I am sure we can let Tait and the lads know what we are "missing" - and once that is sorted I am sure the "nice to haves" can either be sorted or possibly we will be a bit more used to them so they'll seem less important.
> 
> Remember the strength of the Forum is "us" the users - the technology is just a vehicle!!!!
> 
> NB: As Tait already knows - I am not happy with the actual implementation and the lack of communication (and possibly testing/UAT etc)..
> 
> BUT that is water under the bridge - Let us all pull together to to go forward.......
> 
> I look forward to the PIR/Lessons learn sessions ?


 Yes! I've gone from.... What's going on . . .

To .... I know you can make it good!


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Any chance of a slightly darker skin option? All this white is giving me a headache.


 I like a bit of hessian sack myself!!


----------



## MildredM

Every little thing gonna be alright!


----------



## grumpydaddy

Eeesh, Yuk, I feel like I have been forced onto a 24" phone, I cannot find anything and in particular I cannot find settings for such things as a dark theme. This just hurts my eyes. I was still using the older choice before because of this.

I guess that eventually we will have all the features we had before and then some but right now my eyes are bleeding


----------



## grumpydaddy

Attached an example of a page running on SimplePortal 2.3.6 © 2008-2014

I can look at this all day


----------



## jimbojohn55

I cant find my old profile picture so ive just had to use my passport photo

Interesting to see what the finished site looks like and usability

+2 for the most recent posts tab


----------



## Planter

Agree with a change in skin colour, the white is a bit much for me personally.


----------



## Agentb

Thanks for spending the weekend doing this.

I guess only oddish thing is using Firefox (i didn't notice with Chrome) the pages display first what looks like a style free version of the page missing images, then it renders the page correctly. See attached (well "attached below")

Many other minor "my preference" things i'm sure will come out like



Someway to customize colours per account.


I prefer to read threads in reverse order on some forums, i can't see if that's possible,


So many new emojis (and the old favorites are at the bottom  :good: under Generic Smilies - perhaps they could move to the top?)


Some way to auto-save a draft post, so if you leave the page you can come back.


My coffee extraction has not been affected by this so - all good :good:

edit: screenshot ------ v


----------



## jimbojohn55

What's the +4,455 'members total reputation'

picture upload test - oh god YES &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.you can upload more than one picture at a time


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> I cant find my old profile picture so ive just had to use my passport photo
> 
> Interesting to see what the finished site looks like and usability
> 
> +2 for the most recent posts tab


 Looks like the new look forum has some benefits then ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

MildredM said:


> Looks like the new look forum has some benefits then ?


 did you know you cropped out your face in your new profile photo ?


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> What's the +4,455 'members total reputation'
> 
> picture upload test - oh god YES &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.you can upload more than one picture at a time
> 
> View attachment 47
> 
> 
> View attachment 48
> 
> 
> View attachment 49


 It's the number of likes etc you have. Yours has just gone up! ?


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> did you know you cropped out your face in your new profile photo ?


 What a shame!!!!!!!


----------



## Drewster

jimbojohn55 said:


> did you know you cropped out your face in your new profile photo ?


 I refer the Honourable Gentleman to a previous post.. possibly even a Milly post........


----------



## Nate

ashcroc said:


> Any chance of a slightly darker skin option? All this white is giving me a headache.


 Look to the bottom of the page, at the footer, below the advert. Here is a drop-down option for "themes" you can choose to change between. We have not added to this yet, but a dark option, in-between (colour tbc), white and current good ol'hessian could well be theme options we add.


----------



## Planter

Nate said:


> Look to the bottom of the page, at the footer, below the advert. Here is a drop-down option for "themes" you can choose to change between. We have not added to this yet, but a dark option, in-between (colour tbc), white and current good ol'hessian could well be theme options we add.


 Nice one Nate, thank you and keep up the strong effort.


----------



## grumpydaddy

What are you guys pressing to see "first unread"?

EDIT: nevermind, found it


----------



## ashcroc

grumpydaddy said:


> What are you guys pressing to see "first unread"?
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, found it
> 
> Let me know where it is please. At the moment I'm just jumping to the last page & scrolling manually.


----------



## Drewster

Little grey "button" next to the Thread Title.....

Hover over it says "Go to first unread" or something similar.....

(Safari on a Mac - dunno about others)


----------



## MildredM

When I clock on New Posts it goes to the first page of said thread.


----------



## MildredM

And I am unable to log in via TT. But that's maybe me doing something wrong!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> And I am unable to log in via TT. But that's maybe me doing something wrong!


 Me either (on android version 8.2.6 (build 1435) if that means anything to the techies)


----------



## Glenn

Tait is still working on getting Tapatalk installed

When on the New Posts page if you click the circle to the left of the thread title it will take you to the First Unread Post


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> When I clock on New Posts it goes to the first page of said thread.


 See pic.


----------



## MildredM

I'm finding the new posts but they open at the first post of that thread even though I've seen it.


----------



## MildredM

Got it thanks


----------



## Glenn

You may need to change from the default


----------



## matharon

What has happened to the "new posts" button at the top which I used to check several times a day that ensured I did not miss any posts?

Without this feature I do not have time to search all the different sections to keep up to date.


----------



## Glenn

/monthly_2019_05/image.png.a82febec5fdbd04d3f5f7b95e21d52d4.png">


----------



## matharon

Thanks now found but it does not default to latest post but full thread from beginning.

Apologies if already answered but this thread is at 12 pages and life is too short etc etc


----------



## Glenn

The post immediately previous to yours addresses this


----------



## ashcroc

Glenn said:


> You may need to change from the default
> 
> View attachment 51


 Thanks.

It keeps resetting back to 'Unread item links take me to the top of the page'.


----------



## Glenn

Did you save as a new stream then refer to that under My Activity Streams?

The workaround I have found is to set a Custom Activity Search and use that.

@Tait may be able to set a default. I'm not familiar with the config so unable to comment.


----------



## ashcroc

Glenn said:


> Did you save as a new stream then refer to that under My Activity Streams?
> 
> The workaround I have found is to set a Custom Activity Search and use that.
> 
> @Tait may be able to set a default. I'm not familiar with the config so unable to comment.


 Just found the My Activity Streams & have somehow managed to get 3 custom streams named Unread Content! The good news is that all of them take me to the first unread post. ?


----------



## grumpydaddy

I'd like to be able to switch off the damned popups when you happen to mouse over a user.

What is with all these extra levels of menu to get something? The heart button instead of a line of straight there choices of like and thanks. What is the meaning of sending someone a Sad, confused or Haha reputation?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Nate said:


> We are re-organising the menu structure to make it more familiar. However, for now you can access active post discussions you're in here (see below image).
> 
> View attachment 40


 So far I can't find anything that looks like that ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Tait

Jumbo Ratty said:


> So far I can't find anything that looks like that ^^^^^^^^


I changed Unread Content to New Posts to try and help the confusion there. Open to ideas to improve it further of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Tait said:


> I changed Unread Content to New Posts to try and help the confusion there. Open to ideas to improve it further of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I can't find new post ,,, I've no idea where I'm meant to look


----------



## Glenn

/monthly_2019_05/image.png.f8e2da0dcce475aa499da6723f37851b.png">


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Glenn said:


> View attachment 54


 That doesn't exist for me


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Nothing there.

and I can't preview my posts either so I can't see if I've chosen the correct photo


----------



## Dylan

Is that a pic from your phone JR? I have a bar at the top with three icons - a three bar menu, a search icon and a newspaper front page icon - which seems to take me to most recent posts - or "all activity"

I think it may just be a matter of them tweaking the mobile formatting. It is odd how the formatting is responding - if I browse on my phone but change to 'desktop site' it gives me the desktop version but the 'New Posts' button is indeed missing.


----------



## grumpydaddy

I see a number of you now have avatars. What is this now called and where is the setup?


----------



## Glenn

/monthly_2019_05/image.png.ba193103a951a33615acdcf9ca1bc052.png">


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Dylan said:


> Is that a pic from your phone JR? I have a bar at the top with three icons - a three bar menu, a search icon and a newspaper front page icon - which seems to take me to most recent posts - or "all activity"
> 
> I think it may just be a matter of them tweaking the mobile formatting. It is odd how the formatting is responding - if I browse on my phone but change to 'desktop site' it gives me the desktop version but the 'New Posts' button is indeed missing.


 I'm on IPad

this is a shot of the icons I've got.

all I want to do is see the new posts..


----------



## Glenn

Go to the Hamburger and select Activity or New Posts


----------



## coffeechap

This really is quite surreal


----------



## xpresso

What's happened to the Forum format, I appear to have it in an almost full screen broadsheet format, is there a problem or do I need to adjust to a new visual presentation that initially on the whole seems hard work, was there an issue with the original layout ?.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> This really is quite surreal


 You keep making me jump ?


----------



## MildredM

Oh I say! This is looking much better all the time now


----------



## AmandaH

Wow what a lovely surprise seeing and using the new format ? Major changes are always difficult to manage but many thanks for all the hard work it takes to pull off such trickery and black magic ?


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> Oh I say! This is looking much better all the time now


 I honestly thought that you wouldn't be that shallow.........

No - I did..... Really.....

@dfk41 I know is a bit of a rep-whore but not our Milly!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Drewster said:


> I honestly thought that you wouldn't be that shallow.........
> 
> No - I did..... Really.....
> 
> @dfk41 I know is a bit of a rep-whore but not our Milly!!!


 It happens to everyone, apparitions of granduer


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> It happens to everyone, apparitions of granduer


 I guess it beats my aspirations of adequacy!


----------



## MildredM

Anyone getting the forum on Tapatalk yet? I'm getting more and more sued to browser view, and it is far more user friendly on a phone, but TT is useful too.


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Anyone getting the forum on Tapatalk yet? I'm getting more and more sued to browser view, and it is far more user friendly on a phone, but TT is useful too.


 Is this the direction it has gone ?, to make it more phone friendly.

Jon.


----------



## DanB

The mobile web version is 1000% better than before ? and exploring the layout it all makes sense to me- now I have found the new posts and last read circle on the left.

Tapatalk is great for convenience and notifications- it will be good when that is working again- I suspect I might end up using a mix of both.

Thanks for the effort and future proofing!


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Is this the direction it has gone ?, to make it more phone friendly.
> 
> Jon.


 I don't know, but it's far easier to get around on a phone - and posting photos in a browser (which was a major bugbear before) is a doddle.

I hate change and that feeling of not being able to find stuff and everything looking different. And there have been moments today my brain has been fried ! But I honestly think it's all going to be worth it in the end - and if it isn't I get to have a good grumble! *win:win* ?


----------



## Tiny tamper

Wow this such a nice fresh look guys nice work


----------



## xpresso

At the moment it appears, unless I'm missing something, whether a member is a supporter, super supporter that encourages people to join and help finance a great site.

Still currently trying to get my head round it !!.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Can we make the Little dot to the left of the thread for latest posts a bit bigger, please? I keep hitting the thread - or worse, clicking the person and seeing their profile which makes me feel nosey!


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> At the moment it appears, unless I'm missing something, whether a member is a supporter, super supporter that encourages people to join and help finance a great site.
> 
> Still currently trying to get my head round it !!.
> 
> Jon.


 Yes! We need all our supporter badges back ?


----------



## ashcroc

Drewster said:


> I honestly thought that you wouldn't be that shallow.........
> 
> No - I did..... Really.....
> 
> @dfk41 I know is a bit of a rep-whore but not our Milly!!!


 She got her reputation the old fashioned way! ???


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Anyone getting the forum on Tapatalk yet? I'm getting more and more sued to browser view, and it is far more user friendly on a phone, but TT is useful too.


 I'm getting the odd notification but that's about it.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Go up or goto top? whatever it was called is missing

Half a day so far and it still seems like the "used to be coffeeforumsuk" app


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Anyone getting the forum on Tapatalk yet? I'm getting more and more sued to browser view, and it is far more user friendly on a phone, but TT is useful too.


 Still no TT for me


----------



## Tiny tamper

Please delete


----------



## igm45

Ooh had my first 'like' whilst using the mobile browser.

That notification is fantastic! Click on the pop up banner and back on the relevant thread. Kudos


----------



## El carajillo

I am on the forum .?? Has it been hijacked ?. So far totally unimpressed, I don't do or want 'funky' I am no teckie and find the new format totally confusing and non user friendly.

I will reserve judgement but at the moment I am between Dave C's comment and DFK,s comment , may not post or just give up.


----------



## Nicknak

I think some Hipsters have taken over and have been smoking illicit substances ?


----------



## igm45

Is it just me/my phone or does the site keep freezing on people's browser?


----------



## coffeechap

Not on mine


----------



## xpresso

I feel a a bit out of it having to ask what is Members + 1234 & 1234 posts what is the significance ?.

Jon.


----------



## igm45

Also,

I get the circle slips to unread. When it's a 'sticky' it's got a pin. Clicking that doesn't seem to take you to the last unread post.

Is there another way of getting there? At the moment I have to click on the thread and then last page button


----------



## igm45

xpresso said:


> I feel a a bit out of it having to ask what is Members + 1234 & 1234 posts what is the significance ?.
> 
> Jon.


 Where is this?


----------



## xpresso

igm45 said:


> Where is this?


 Left hand window/column.

Jon.


----------



## igm45

xpresso said:


> Left hand window/column.
> 
> Jon.


 You mean this?

It's forum reputation points, interpret as you wish.


----------



## dsc

MildredM said:


> Anyone getting the forum on Tapatalk yet? I'm getting more and more sued to browser view, and it is far more user friendly on a phone, but TT is useful too.


 Login issues on mine but having read posts above I can see what's happening. TT is the only way I browse frequently used forums, I like the new layout but want to go back to TT anyway.

@Glenn any ideas when TT support is going to be back?

T.


----------



## dsc

MildredM said:


> Anyone getting the forum on Tapatalk yet? I'm getting more and more sued to browser view, and it is far more user friendly on a phone, but TT is useful too.


 Login issues on mine but having read posts above I can see what's happening. TT is the only way I browse frequently used forums, I like the new layout but want to go back to TT anyway.

@Glenn any ideas when TT support is going to be back?

T.


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> Go up or goto top? whatever it was called is missing
> 
> Half a day so far and it still seems like the "used to be coffeeforumsuk" app


 You've made it tons better just with your avatar ??


----------



## Nicknak

xpresso said:


> Left hand window/column.
> 
> Jon.


 I think ,it is historical likes you have received ...


----------



## MildredM

All this wouldn't have been so bad had I not migrated my sewing room today. I can't find my thread there either. I have almost thrown the towel in more than once!


----------



## xpresso

Methinks I'll come back tomorrow when hopefully it'll part resemble what I was used to ...

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

xpresso said:


> I feel a a bit out of it having to ask what is Members + 1234 & 1234 posts what is the significance ?.
> 
> Jon.


 + 1234 is reputation - how many times you've been liked/thanked etc. 1234 posts is how many times you've posted on the forum.


----------



## haventadog

Well...... following the now quite old McDonalds advert and an article this weekend in the Broadsheets on the yawn factor of the over exuberant barista - I think you should have a humour forum along the lines of 'overheard in Waitrose' - 'The barista said' or simply "overheard in the coffee shop"

Just saying


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Methinks I'll come back tomorrow when hopefully it'll part resemble what I was used to ...
> 
> Jon.


----------



## haventadog

I'm happy to do an advice column for anyone who lives with a coffee equipment addict.

Help, I live with a coffee addict

My husband has a dripping wand

my boyfriend left me for grinder

My husband left me for the weekend for a group session pulling levers


----------



## Hasi

haventadog said:


> I'm happy to do an advice column for anyone who lives with a coffee equipment addict.
> 
> Help, I live with a coffee addict
> 
> My husband has a dripping wand
> 
> my boyfriend left me for grinder
> 
> My husband left me for the weekend for a group session pulling levers


 Ha!

Looks like you need that help in the very first place ??


----------



## ricca509

Hi,

I added a post yesterday (https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/46456-gaggia-classic-completely-rebuilt-pid-pressure-gauge-bottomless-pf-vst-basket/). Today I cannot see the images I attached anymore and can't find a button to edit the post.

Also, this morning after the forum upgrade my Tapatalk app was disconnected and I can't seem to find a way to log back in from there, is this something related to the update that you guys are already aware of?

Thanks


----------



## MildredM

I can't access TT either but I understand that is being looked into.

Can we bring back the post number so we can refer to certain posts, please.

And post edit. It was there earlier, I think, but not now.


----------



## haventadog

Hasi said:


> Ha!
> 
> Looks like you need that help in the very first place ??


 The dripping wand is an age thing. You'll need my advice in a few years time


----------



## Tait

ricca509 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I added a post yesterday (https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/46456-gaggia-classic-completely-rebuilt-pid-pressure-gauge-bottomless-pf-vst-basket/). Today I cannot see the images I attached anymore and can't find a button to edit the post.
> 
> Also, this morning after the forum upgrade my Tapatalk app was disconnected and I can't seem to find a way to log back in from there, is this something related to the update that you guys are already aware of?
> 
> Thanks


 You should be able to edit it now. I've upped the edit time on posts to 5 days as opposed to the default setting which was 5 minutes.


----------



## coffeechap

haventadog said:


> The dripping wand is an age thing. You'll need my advice in a few years time


 I thought it was a witch thing!


----------



## Snakehips

@Tait I have to say, It was a bit of a shock this morning to find my CFUK world turned upside down...... but even an old stick in the mud like me is now warming to the new format.

I'm sure there is still some stuff to be done before the dust settles 

Here are a couple of points that you may wish to consider.....

Re: New Posts. Several times, I have saved a stream with 'Since my last visit' as the selected option, expecting that would be how it would then open. However, New Posts always opens with 'Within the last 365 days' selected and I am required to click and select, every visit, if I prefer the last visit option. ????

Re: Option to hide selected or all signatures. I did a test and hid all. But now I find that I am having withdrawal symptoms and find myself missing @MildredM's personal inventory. I I I don't see any obvious way of reversing this to reveal again.?????


----------



## Tait

Snakehips said:


> @Tait I have to say, It was a bit of a shock this morning to find my CFUK world turned upside down...... but even an old stick in the mud like me is now warming to the new format.
> 
> I'm sure there is still some stuff to be done before the dust settles
> 
> Here are a couple of points that you may wish to consider.....
> 
> Re: New Posts. Several times, I have saved a stream with 'Since my last visit' as the selected option, expecting that would be how it would then open. However, New Posts always opens with 'Within the last 365 days' selected and I am required to click and select, every visit, if I prefer the last visit option. ????
> 
> Re: Option to hide selected or all signatures. I did a test and hid all. But now I find that I am having withdrawal symptoms and find myself missing @MildredM's personal inventory. I I I don't see any obvious way of reversing this to reveal again.?????


 Hi @Snakehips I think I've just updated that setting to work within the last 3 days. Can you check and let me know if that's better?


----------



## grumpydaddy

I said before it feels like a bloody app on a big phone rather than a forum....

Seems like I wasn't wrong....



> You will often hear us refer to the applications or *apps* in Invision Community. This may be referring to our *primary applications (Forums*, Blogs, Gallery, Pages, Commerce, or Downloads) or the ability for you to add third-party applications.


 I sure hope you don't change too much else that was not broken






/monthly_2019_05/666718976_bigphone.jpg.7e424f3196e86d81031fd7195250b030.jpg">


----------



## Thecatlinux

Not even sure I am in the right place , I guess you get used to how things were before but I personally think the new look Is terrible .


----------



## Tiny tamper

MildredM said:


> I like a bit of hessian sack myself!!


 What about the rest? Back n crack lol :exit:


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I've been unable to use Tapatalk since yesterday afternoon. Anyone else having issues?

I logged out, but now I can't log back in again using Tapatalk.

I don't mind the new look of the forum on the web. But I do think it's a bit too fancy and the UI is rather wasteful. A more simplified and condensed UI (configurable maybe? Hide people's signature as some members have images on them?) would make things easier.


----------



## enrm6

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I'm on IPad
> 
> this is a shot of the icons I've got.
> 
> all I want to do is see the new posts..
> 
> View attachment 62


 If you turn your screen from portrait to landscape it shows the menu. Which is rather odd behaviour but I'm assuming it's mobile device settings to manage screen real estate.


----------



## ashcroc

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I've been unable to use Tapatalk since yesterday afternoon. Anyone else having issues?
> 
> I logged out, but now I can't log back in again using Tapatalk.
> 
> I don't mind the new look of the forum on the web. But I do think it's a bit too fancy and the UI is rather wasteful. A more simplified and condensed UI (configurable maybe? Hide people's signature as some members have images on them?) would make things easier.


 There's an option to hide signatures somewhere if you don't want to see them.

Still no tapatalk for me either.


----------



## igm45

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I've been unable to use Tapatalk since yesterday afternoon. Anyone else having issues?
> 
> I logged out, but now I can't log back in again using Tapatalk.
> 
> I don't mind the new look of the forum on the web. But I do think it's a bit too fancy and the UI is rather wasteful. A more simplified and condensed UI (configurable maybe? Hide people's signature as some members have images on them?) would make things easier.


 I too cannot open CFUK on TT.


----------



## MildredM

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I've been unable to use Tapatalk since yesterday afternoon. Anyone else having issues?
> 
> I logged out, but now I can't log back in again using Tapatalk.
> 
> I don't mind the new look of the forum on the web. But I do think it's a bit too fancy and the UI is rather wasteful. A more simplified and condensed UI (configurable maybe? Hide people's signature as some members have images on them?) would make things easier.


 To hide signatures:


----------



## jlarkin

I can't see an option to see the threads that you're subscribed to. Am I just missing it? I find it sometimes handy to double check if their are updates on those topics rather than browsing everything that's new. . .


----------



## MildredM

jlarkin said:


> I can't see an option to see the threads that you're subscribed to. Am I just missing it? I find it sometimes handy to double check if their are updates on those topics rather than browsing everything that's new. . .


 Does this help at all.


----------



## Tait

enrm6 said:


> If you turn your screen from portrait to landscape it shows the menu. Which is rather odd behaviour but I'm assuming it's mobile device settings to manage screen real estate.
> 
> View attachment 83
> 
> 
> View attachment 84


 The burger menu at the top right will show you the menu in mobile or portrait view on a tablet. It's a requirement from Google now if we're to maintain our ranking with them to have these kinds of features. New Posts is the first item on the menu.

The website is still a website, it just works well on all screens now and adapts accordingly. Hope that helps.

Tait


----------



## ricca509

Tait said:


> You should be able to edit it now. I've upped the edit time on posts to 5 days as opposed to the default setting which was 5 minutes.


 It worked, thanks!


----------



## dsc

TT is back









T.


----------



## Snakehips

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I don't mind the new look of the forum on the web. But I do think it's a bit too fancy and the UI is rather wasteful. A more simplified and condensed UI (configurable maybe? Hide people's signature as some members have images on them?) would make things easier.


 @MediumRoastSteam In thread, signatures can be hidden using the 'X' option, to the right of each signature.









However, to restore signatures you will need to go to settings > signatures as per the @MildredM post above.


----------



## MildredM

dsc said:


> TT is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


 Great . . . But I can't log in!!!


----------



## Glenn

dsc said:


> @Glenn any ideas when TT support is going to be back?


 @dsc You're best addressing the question to @Tait


----------



## Snakehips

Tait said:


> Hi @Snakehips I think I've just updated that setting to work within the last 3 days. Can you check and let me know if that's better?


 Hi @Tait Yes better thank you. Does that mean that we the user are unable to configure a stream by way of the dropdown options?


----------



## dsc

MildredM said:


> Great . . . But I can't log in!!!


I couldn't log in yesterday (after logging out) but today it just asked me to confirm my username and logged me on it's own without a password which was kind of odd. Hope your end also fixes itself soon









T.


----------



## dsc

Glenn said:


> @dsc You're best addressing the question to @Tait


@Glenn@Tait all seems to work in TT, at least for me...

T.


----------



## Tait

MildredM said:


> Great . . . But I can't log in!!!


 OK, please close the app completely and try once more. It may be working for all properly now but I need feedback.


----------



## MildredM

Tait said:


> OK, please close the app completely and try once more. It may be working for all properly now but I need feedback.


I'm IN    thank you very much!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades

dsc said:


> TT is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.


 Ahhhhh at last, and relax....


----------



## jlarkin

MildredM said:


> I'm IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 *phew* finally you'll be able to start posting again, oh wait...?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

enrm6 said:


> If you turn your screen from portrait to landscape it shows the menu. Which is rather odd behaviour but I'm assuming it's mobile device settings to manage screen real estate.
> 
> View attachment 83
> 
> 
> View attachment 84


 Thank you so much.

you was spot on,, I had my iPad portrait, and had to turn it to landscape and then all the options appeared.

a bit daft if you ask me as most phones are held portrait.

thanks again


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Can someone talk me through the procedure so that I can get rid of everyone's signatures ?


----------



## Snakehips

Snakehips said:


> @MediumRoastSteam In thread, signatures can be hidden using the 'X' option, to the right of each signature.
> 
> View attachment 110
> 
> 
> However, to restore signatures you will need to go to settings > signatures as per the @MildredM post above.


 @Jumbo Ratty ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Agentb

Tait said:


> The burger menu at the top right will show you the menu in mobile or portrait view on a tablet. It's a requirement from Google now if we're to maintain our ranking with them to have these kinds of features. New Posts is the first item on the menu.
> 
> The website is still a website, it just works well on all screens now and adapts accordingly. Hope that helps.
> 
> Tait


 Google mandates burger menus are required? Next they'll be telling you what mobile phone to use....


----------



## Tait

Agentb said:


> Google mandates burger menus are required? Next they'll be telling you what mobile phone to use....


 Well, just good mobile navigation with easy tap targets. Not necessarily a burger menu. But yeah, lots of hoops to jump through these days!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Snakehips said:


> @MediumRoastSteam In thread, signatures can be hidden using the 'X' option, to the right of each signature.
> 
> View attachment 110
> 
> 
> However, to restore signatures you will need to go to settings > signatures as per the @MildredM post above.


 Brilliant,,, thank you.

finally there is a glimpse of an improvement


----------



## Hasi

Where have my subscriptions gone? ?

Forums, threads, people I follow or Friends in the old world - I seem to have lost all connexions. It's so quiet now...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sales thread now appear to be open to joiner with no posts @Tait


----------



## Hasi

Furthermore, TT seems out of sync on different occasions.

Browsing my history in TT, I've seen this a couple times:









Some threads are wrongly linked: clicking on an old (pre-switch) notification of a new post in Muppetry thread in TT takes me to the Coffee and Alcohol thread instead (which I didn't even know existed, so thanks for pointing out! ?).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Urgh, I have messages in my inbox that have appeared from like 3 years ago. Its 2500 messages full and there appears no way to select "all" to delete

By all I mean not just the page you are viewing.

I didn't have these messages stored or saved so no idea why they have come back.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I want to delete my entire inbox without having to scroll through 40 odd pages and each time select "all"

Am i the only one that has been punished in this way?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Unless I'm missing something,, I can't see a post number.

so for instance, , if the answer to MrBoots question had been answered previously on, let's say post 16 of this thread I can't let him know the post number.

and saying it's on page 2 doesn't work either, because if someone's disabled signatures it may be on page 2 for them, but if someone else hasn't, and Mildred has posted on the thread it may well be on page 8 for them.

need a post number

also, we used to be able to preview a post before we've submitted it,, again, unless I'm missing the obvious I can't see that that option is available.

that was a very useful feature.

id like to see it return


----------



## MildredM

Yes, we definitely need post numbers back and preview was very useful too @Tait


----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> Yes, we definitely need post numbers back and preview was very useful too @Tait


 Yes agreed. Also when a user joined the forum should be brought back


----------



## Tait

MildredM said:


> Yes, we definitely need post numbers back and preview was very useful too @Tait


 Something like this? I found a plugin which added that.







/monthly_2019_05/image.png.bbbd5d69d3b5a562d8568216e5553634.png">


----------



## Drewster

WRT Boots.......

I also have decades old sh!te (OK technically only years old) in my Mail....

@Mrboots2u I think you can delete "everything" by selecting the COG ('kin autocorrect) and then Empty.........

Although @tait is it possible to restore our mailboxes as they were? ie to Save everyone having to re-do Housekeeping

(I seem to have pretty large space availability so it might not be quite so necessary anyway???)

Additionally - Do we have access to "Sent"...... I only had a quick shufti and didn't spot it...


----------



## MildredM

Tait said:


> Something like this? I found a plugin which added that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 123


 Good one ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Tait said:


> Something like this? I found a plugin which added that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 123


 Exactly that


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> WRT Boots.......
> 
> I also have decades old sh!te (OK technically only years old) in my Mail....
> 
> @Mrboots2u I think you can delete "everything" by selecting the COG ('kin autocorrect) and then Empty.........
> 
> Although @tait is it possible to restore our mailboxes as they were? ie to Save everyone having to re-do Housekeeping
> 
> (I seem to have pretty large space availability so it might not be quite so necessary anyway???)
> 
> Additionally - Do we have access to "Sent"...... I only had a quick shufti and didn't spot it...


 Oh yeah, thanks

Cheers


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

@Tait

is there something that that can be added at the bottom of the screen that takes you back to the top once you finished reading a page without having to go through the rigmarole of scrolling back up so you can navigate away from the page .

*unless of course I'm missing something obvious*

a "back to the top" button


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @Tait
> 
> is there something that that can be added at the bottom of the screen that takes you back to the top once you finished reading a page without having to go through the rigmarole of scrolling back up so you can navigate away from the page .
> 
> *unless of course I'm missing something obvious*
> 
> a "back to the top" button
> 
> View attachment 124


 Yes, that would be great!

On an iPad I tap somewhere near the top of the screen and it shoots straight up


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Yes, that would be great!
> 
> On an iPad I tap somewhere near the top of the screen and it shoots straight up


 Click on the wheel of your mouse then move pointer towards top/bottom of the page (the distance the pointer is away from where you started denotes speed). Click again to deselect. That's assuming you're on a windows pc. Unsure about mac/tablet etc.


----------



## Snakehips

@Tait Should you wish to abort a draft post, rather than 'Submit' it, I don't see a 'Cancel' option.

Is just navigating to another page a tidy enough exit?


----------



## MildredM

Is there a way to cheer/boo someone's forum avatar ? ? ?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> @Tait Should you wish to abort a post, rather than 'Submit' it, I don't see a 'Cancel' option.
> 
> Is just navigating to another page a tidy enough exit?


 Do you find you need to abort many posts, Snake-new-avatar


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Do you find you need to abort many posts, Snake-new-avatar


 I have been known to pull out, on occasion, Mildred.


----------



## iroko

I'm just confused, too much information for me. I need a lie down.


----------



## Batian

If this were a roasting coffee bean, ramp up was slow, Ist crack barely audible, poor development, visually rough and unpalatable.

I can not find anything and that includes my mail box! It is difficult to use and does not inspire me to stay and browse what used to be a useful resource and entertaining place.

I have tried the 'burger' and find even that has been misspelled.

But guess what, under the burger, the 'donate' button works!

No surprises there then!

And not an fn chance .

If the sites owners want me to assist in making their www fortune they will have to do better than this dogs dinner. The site will certainly not be getting the visits from me that it did under the old format.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Q @Tait - sorry if this has been asked already - are the old forum thread pictures coming back at some point ?


----------



## 9719

@Tait not having read through all of this thread and or searched but there's no THANKS button on tapatalk. Just letting you know.

Sent from my BLN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## igm45

********** said:


> @Tait not having read through all of this thread and or searched but there's no THANKS button on tapatalk. Just letting you know.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L21 using Tapatalk


 Click on the coffee cup bottom right of a post and you can thank like etc


----------



## ashcroc

Not on tt. It only has a like button with no otions to change the icon it produces.

Can't seem to quote on tt any more either.


----------



## igm45

ashcroc said:


> Not on tt. It only has a like button with no otions to change the icon it produces.
> 
> Can't seem to quote on tt any more either.


 I still can't get on TT! ?????


----------



## Hasi

pls give us a dark skin!

???


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> pls give us a dark skin!
> 
> ???


 The sun is shining today. Get your own ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> The sun is shining today. Get your own ?


 ?

If I went outside today (and the if is a very big, capitalised IF), I'd only get wet skin around here...


----------



## MildredM

Where's our hessian gone then?! @Tait ?


----------



## Teejay

Hasi said:


> pls give us a dark skin!
> 
> ???


 Second that suggestion.


----------



## Agentb

Agentb said:


> Thanks for spending the weekend doing this.
> 
> I guess only oddish thing is using Firefox (i didn't notice with Chrome) the pages display first what looks like a style free version of the page missing images, then it renders the page correctly. See attached (well "attached below")
> 
> Many other minor "my preference" things i'm sure will come out like
> 
> 
> 
> Someway to customize colours per account.
> 
> 
> I prefer to read threads in reverse order on some forums, i can't see if that's possible,
> 
> 
> So many new emojis (and the old favorites are at the bottom  :good: under Generic Smilies - perhaps they could move to the top?)
> 
> 
> Some way to auto-save a draft post, so if you leave the page you can come back.
> 
> 
> My coffee extraction has not been affected by this so - all good :good:
> 
> edit: screenshot ------ v
> 
> View attachment 45


 I don't know what has changed ... but the Firefox strangeness has gone away :good:

Thank goodness it was a big purple A flash bulb on each page.

i must say, the forum is looking rather modern.. ?


----------



## grumpydaddy

I guess the phone generation doesn't actually need to write anything so lets give it a try:







/monthly_2019_05/TORNADO.gif.e6d48c28ed0c24605eacaa97cd2ced47.gif">






/monthly_2019_05/bash-head.gif.d9f49b650c6d188ccb9d5c2ed591182e.gif">






/monthly_2019_05/BEEP.gif.919d9925739877ebfca5cd2e5eae334c.gif"> This is soooo not ready.... but it should be beta ready soon *??*


----------



## tommyp215

These ads between posts are painful can they not be smaller and at the bottom of page?


----------



## Hasi

tommyp215 said:


> These ads between posts are painful can they not be smaller and at the bottom of page?


 They disappear for Super Supporters ???


----------



## MildredM

tommyp215 said:


> These ads between posts are painful can they not be smaller and at the bottom of page?


 Google Ads? Yes, I don't like them all over the place. Can they stay low down (the bottom). I'm keen to see more coffee advertisers - and have them at the top


----------



## tommyp215

MildredM said:


> Google Ads? Yes, I don't like them all over the place. Can they stay low down (the bottom). I'm keen to see more coffee advertisers - and have them at the top


 Yeah I don't mind the coffee ones so much - but I'm not looking for an Odessa wife


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Google Ads? Yes, I don't like them all over the place. Can they stay low down (the bottom). I'm keen to see more coffee advertisers - and have them at the top


 https://coffeeforums.co.uk/clients/donations/


----------



## MildredM

Pfhoof ?


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Pfhoof ?
> 
> View attachment 187


 I think they are trying to tell you something Mildred [IMG alt=":classic_rolleyes:" data-emoticon="" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_rolleyes:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/rolleyes.gif[/IMG]

The adverts have been noticed btw, and are in hand..


----------



## grumpydaddy

OK so I am still in the anti camp

but

I wonder if it might be helpful if those folk who find this skin "difficult" took a look at the Invision Community site to give the powers that be some indication of what is good or at least more soothing...

https://invisioncommunity.com/files/category/162-themes/?filter=file_free

some other places:

https://www.themetree.net/themes/ (meh)

https://webflake.sx/files/category/72-themes/ (deflection maybe? for me)

https://www.ipsfocus.com/themes/ (dashboard, spectrum and chameleon for me)

This is not an exhaustive list and I am not saying we get to choose but we might have an input.

Some of them even look quite like a forum


----------



## Tait

jimbojohn55 said:


> Q @Tait - sorry if this has been asked already - are the old forum thread pictures coming back at some point ?


 Yes, I have a bit of a job in front of me for that one. I know how but it's going to take me some time. A bit like website brain surgery.


----------



## Tait

Rhys said:


> I think they are trying to tell you something Mildred [IMG alt=":classic_rolleyes:" data-emoticon="" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_rolleyes:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/rolleyes.gif[/IMG]
> 
> The adverts have been noticed btw, and are in hand..


 I'm gonna hit the hay, but I'm under the impression Google is getting to know our site. Ads should become coffee oriented soon and I'll continue to tweak it to give better experience.


----------



## Daren

Private messages are not working on Tapatalk - can you work your magic please?


----------



## MildredM

@Tait Sometimes I'm not landing on the last page of a thread. When I click last then page it lands on doesn't have any posts and says 'loading' but it doesn't load ?


----------



## MildredM

Even if you click on the page before the last it doesn't seem to work


----------



## Dylan

With the old forum when you were looking at unread since last visit there was a little icon to tell you which topics you had responded in. Does this still exist?


----------



## Fez

Dylan said:


> With the old forum when you were looking at unread since last visit there was a little icon to tell you which topics you had responded in. Does this still exist?


 It's now a star if you've responded in that thread instead of circle


----------



## MildredM

Some older threads have the incorrect colour fill for the text boxes @Tait

EG:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topi...ent=483713&embedDo=findComment#comment-483713


----------



## coffeechap

Really need to sort out the old photos on old threads or there is a hell of a lot of great stuff that will be ruined without the photos


----------



## coffeechap

Also, @Tait have you looked at how much memory will be required to sustain the uncompressed photos that now get uploaded to the forum?


----------



## Nicknak

I would second that re the photos , especially of the restoration threads that are a great source of info . I think quite a few people have asked as well.


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> I would second that re the photos , especially of the restoration threads that are a great source of info . I think quite a few people have asked as well.


 +1 million!


----------



## 9719

I really feel for Tait working night shifts, day shifts and whatever else to help us all out and in return is facing a torrent of abuse and complaints just because folk can't stand change. I have the faith that given time normal service will be resumed. Just put up with for the time being, he's working on it and have faith.
*** in support of Tait

Mr ***


----------



## Tait

coffeechap said:


> Really need to sort out the old photos on old threads or there is a hell of a lot of great stuff that will be ruined without the photos


 It's my biggest focus atm along with old Avatars. It's tricky because an issue happened in the conversion but I do have the old data to go back and extract still.


----------



## Tait

@grumpydaddy, @MildredM, @Dylan, @coffeechap, @Rhys, @Glenn and all. Please, can you try out the "Premium Roast" theme as an option in the footer? So far it's the best I can satisfy the feedback whilst keeping the site easy enough to maintain. It's using a premium theme I've used before and it's well supported and I've added a few nice tweaks.

I'll look forward to your feedback. If it gets the thumbs up from everyone (or mostly, I'll make it default). Once we're all good with it, it would make my job a lot easier to just stick to one for now. Hoping you like the "Premium Roast".


----------



## MildredM

Tait said:


> @grumpydaddy, @MildredM, @Dylan, @coffeechap, @Rhys, @Glenn and all. Please, can you try out the "Premium Roast" theme as an option in the footer? So far it's the best I can satisfy the feedback whilst keeping the site easy enough to maintain. It's using a premium theme I've used before and it's well supported and I've added a few nice tweaks.
> 
> I'll look forward to your feedback. If it gets the thumbs up from everyone (or mostly, I'll make it default). Once we're all good with it, it would make my job a lot easier to just stick to one for now. Hoping you like the "Premium Roast".


 Tried it - sorry to say I am struggling with it. I've always had bother with white type on black! I much prefer the dark roast theme myself


----------



## ashcroc

Tait said:


> @grumpydaddy, @MildredM, @Dylan, @coffeechap, @Rhys, @Glenn and all. Please, can you try out the "Premium Roast" theme as an option in the footer? So far it's the best I can satisfy the feedback whilst keeping the site easy enough to maintain. It's using a premium theme I've used before and it's well supported and I've added a few nice tweaks.
> 
> I'll look forward to your feedback. If it gets the thumbs up from everyone (or mostly, I'll make it default). Once we're all good with it, it would make my job a lot easier to just stick to one for now. Hoping you like the "Premium Roast".


 Just tried it & while it's much much better than the light roast theme, I prefer the dark roast one too.

Keep up the good work @tait, iit's much appreciated. ?


----------



## Tait

ashcroc said:


> Just tried it & while it's much much better than the light roast theme, I prefer the dark roast one too.
> 
> Keep up the good work@tait, iit's much appreciated.


I'll keep tweaking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

I really do like the new look forum but after an hour with the premium roast skin I've given up. It must be me and my eyes, the white print jumps about on the black background! Back to the Dark roast now, it is clear as a bell 

Edit to add: the white adverts jar in between the black too.


----------



## grumpydaddy

I will be using the Premium Roast theme.

We all make assumptions about how easy it should be to just switch I'm sure so thanks for this.

If it remained available, I am sure it would benefit those using battery devices which have LED OR AMOLED screens in that it would not drain the battery as much.

@MildredM , @Dylan, @coffeechap, @Rhys, @GlennMay I ask how you get on with the white on grey as seen in the border of each post?


----------



## MildredM

This line @grumpydaddy ?

It doesn't bother me.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> I really do like the new look forum but after an hour with the premium roast skin I've given up. It must be me and my eyes, the white print jumps about on the black background! Back to the Dark roast now, it is clear as a bell
> 
> Edit to add: the white adverts jar in between the black too.


 Just looked at your signature in premium & the yellow text on black works well.


----------



## Tait

MildredM said:


> I really do like the new look forum but after an hour with the premium roast skin I've given up. It must be me and my eyes, the white print jumps about on the black background! Back to the Dark roast now, it is clear as a bell
> Edit to add: the white adverts jar in between the black too.


I'm going to have a play. If I can make that one work it's easier than Dark Roast to keep up long term. I'll look into versions of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> I really do like the new look forum but after an hour with the premium roast skin I've given up. It must be me and my eyes, the white print jumps about on the black background! Back to the Dark roast now, it is clear as a bell
> 
> Edit to add: the white adverts jar in between the black too.


 You have Scotopic Sensitivity Syndrome MildredM. It makes black on white, or white on black difficult and sometimes painful to read. Tait, If you must choose one theme Dark Roast is much kinder on the eyes for all of us and has the added benefit of being coffee related.


----------



## ashcroc

Got what may be a warning when trying to thanks you (in a mobile signal blackspot) & can't make out what it's saying.


----------



## Tait

Chap-a-chino said:


> You have Scotopic Sensitivity Syndrome MildredM. It makes black on white, or white on black difficult and sometimes painful to read. Tait, If you must choose one theme Dark Roast is much kinder on the eyes for all of us and has the added benefit of being coffee related.


Shouldn't a case of choosing. Just tweaking Premium hopefully until it works for everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tait

ashcroc said:


> Got what may be a warning when trying to thanks you (in a mobile signal blackspot) & can't make out what it's saying.
> [IMG alt="Screenshot_2019-05-23-08-35-18.thumb.png.c778b2c888ae1db762f7f7aa5980f377.png" data-fileid="245"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/Screenshot_2019-05-23-08-35-18.thumb.png.c778b2c888ae1db762f7f7aa5980f377.png[/IMG]


This is problem with Dark Roast... Every little detail needs custom code to change it. Premium Roast won't have those if I can get the colours right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

Tait said:


> This is problem with Dark Roast... Every little detail needs custom code to change it. Premium Roast won't have those if I can get the colours right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 aah, well let's focus on a quick-and-easy win in the first place!
one more dark roast theme oddity: when pasting text (e.g. a hyperlink) it'll also turn white and cannot be read in the editor.

In premium roast theme, I'm missing those buttons in top right corner (most importantly to me, the notifications bell). Other than that it's really nice so far! Also, text looks more like light grey to me than white. Good and clear! thx @Tait


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Can't see the new post icon anymore.

just activity stream

this is hard going


----------



## MildredM

Like the reply to this topic box @Jumbo Ratty ? I think Tait is mid way with tweaking this - everything will come together, I think we all have to hold tight and hang on!


----------



## ronsil

Absolutely sure you're right @Mildred.

At least you've found your way into the 'signatures' AND you've got your 'badges'. I'm still waiting to achieve both?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

MildredM said:


> Like the reply to this topic box @Jumbo Ratty ?


 I don't understand what you mean


----------



## Snakehips

FWIW..... Premium Roast @Tait Play is the theme for me ?


----------



## MildredM

I meant this reply box . . .


----------



## Tait

ronsil said:


> Absolutely sure you're right @Mildred.
> 
> At least you've found your way into the 'signatures' AND you've got your 'badges'. I'm still waiting to achieve both?









/monthly_2019_05/image.png.7a25ecdd9e2adae6c0cc46d174ff8664.png">

That ok sir? ?


----------



## grumpydaddy

MildredM said:


> This line @grumpydaddy ?
> 
> It doesn't bother me.
> 
> View attachment 244


 Sorry @MildredM no I meant this:


----------



## ronsil

Thank you Tate for putting me back on course.??.


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> Sorry @MildredM no I meant this:
> 
> View attachment 271


 Oh I see. Does it look slightly out of focus?


----------



## grumpydaddy

In the pic yes but where, in that pic, you see the "@Mildred" and then look at the original text above the pic, there, I would say no


----------



## Dylan

Is there a "go advanced" or "switch to html editor" option for replies?

A comment I made in the John Wick thread after pasting text changed the BG colour of the text - but I couldn't find a way to view the html to remove the funky formatting.


----------



## xpresso

OK I refrained from being active to allow the site to settle down, the bright screen and in your face reminders Email reminders were just a little too much for my eye's, I notice some items have been addressed, sort of first day back in the office I have opted for the darker skin which is fine until you use a 'QUOTE' the quote contents almost disappear into the background when you start on a response, unless its supposed to ?.

Jon.


----------



## Dylan

Yea it seems like when you hit quote then reply that it doesn't actually have the post contents in the quote.

If it's possible to change the default copy/paste behaviour as well its very annoying having standard paste paste in the background colour - at the very least and as above can we get a html view so its easily removable.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> OK I refrained from being active to allow the site to settle down, the bright screen and in your face reminders Email reminders were just a little too much for my eye's, I notice some items have been addressed, sort of first day back in the office I have opted for the darker skin which is fine until you use a 'QUOTE' the quote contents almost disappear into the background when you start on a response, unless its supposed to ?.
> 
> Jon.


 How have you managed a larger font size @xpresso are you don't it post by post, or for all your posts collectively somewhere?


----------



## Nicknak

checking how


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> How have you managed a larger font size @xpresso are you don't it post by post, or for all your posts collectively somewhere?


 Hello 'M'.

Yes as you may see I have increased the font size but how do you keep it as 'My' default, when I respond I need to select each time and the posts I read the fonts are small unless I increase the full screen size ?.

Jon.


----------



## Nicknak

Got it


----------



## xpresso

Nicknak said:


> Got it


 But how to keep it ?.

Jon.


----------



## Nicknak

I don't know ,but I am trying


----------



## Nicknak

xpresso said:


> But how to keep it ?.
> 
> Jon.


It looks like it defaults size to this every time.​
*But it is easy to do..*​
​


----------



## xpresso

Nicknak said:


> It looks like it defaults size to this every time.​
> *But it is easy to do..*​
> ​


 Can someone inform Tait then please...

Jon.


----------



## Glenn

@xpresso you can tag @Tait to receive a notification


----------



## xpresso

xpresso said:


> Can someone inform Tait then please...
> 
> @Tait
> 
> Jon.


----------



## Obidi

Can I ask how to see which members are online?


----------



## Drewster

Obidi said:


> Can I ask how to see which members are online?


 Top of the screen... menu options along the top....

Well in "Dark" mode anyway..... Gawd knows if it's on all themes!!


----------



## MildredM

In Premium Roast:


----------



## Obidi

Drewster said:


> Top of the screen... menu options along the top....
> 
> Well in "Dark" mode anyway..... Gawd knows if it's on all themes!!


 Do you mean 'online users'? I was hoping that it would be more obvious than having to go check. Wasn't there a little green dot by the users name on the left hand side of the post before the forum change?


----------



## Drewster

Sorry yep - I meant Online Users....
There is also a list/section at the bottom of the main Forum page.... (I think there used to be in the old format as well)...

Green dot next to name/avatar within posts....... Doesn't look like it (I hadn't noticed but now you mention it - I did used to notice that bit)


----------



## MildredM

Obidi said:


> Do you mean 'online users'? I was hoping that it would be more obvious than having to go check. Wasn't there a little green dot by the users name on the left hand side of the post before the forum change?


 I hadn't ever seen that!


----------



## Snakehips

Hover on members avatar and there will or won't be a green 'On-line' indicator...........


----------



## Obidi

Snakehips said:


> Hover on members avatar and there will or won't be a green 'On-line' indicator...........
> 
> View attachment 375


 Thank you ?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Hover on members avatar and there will or won't be a green 'On-line' indicator...........
> 
> View attachment 375


 How do I hover on an iPad ?

Looks like you've been put out to grass on that there header, Snake ?


----------



## Snakehips

@MildredM



MildredM said:


> How do I hover on an iPad ﻿?


 Using your broomstick I would imagine? 



MildredM said:


> Looks like you've been put out to grass on that there header, Snake ? ﻿﻿﻿


 Yep... that's me... a snake in the grass.


----------



## EricC

Personally i would like to have the option to change the background image to plain white.

I feel the textured background and pictures to be a distraction.


----------



## AndyDClements

EricC said:


> Personally i would like to have the option to change the background image to plain white.
> 
> I feel the textured background and pictures to be a distraction.


 Yep, brown on brown on brown is slightly difficult to quickly read trough things.


----------



## xpresso

Font size for me, its to small, yes you can alter the size when responding or posting, but do a couple of back spacing and you have to reset to a favoured size font.

Was there a problem with the original skins and colours, now it seems to be at odds.

Jon.


----------



## grumpydaddy

@TaitWe now seem to have 3 backgrounds to choose from. None are plain and simple or light or dark and, as all seem to have some requirement to be coffee related, may I propose a coffee related background that really is dark to fit the dark skin.

From the post above there seems also to be something needed by those preferring a light theme.

Why does it have to be other than plain?

Anyway this is my desktop background:









EDIT: For those that are wondering why I keep harping on about this, it is because If we are to treat this as an opportunity to create something fresh then lets take onboard the idea that those who get eyestrain and those that get unnecessarily distracted need to be catered for too.


----------



## MildredM

Because I said I liked a bit of hessian ? so blame me ?

You can please some of the people.....


----------



## ajohn

MildredM said:


> Because I said I liked a bit of hessian ? so blame me ?
> 
> You can please some of the people.....


  Maybe a bar towel would be better

John


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> Because I said I liked a bit of hessian ? so blame me ?
> 
> You can please some of the people.....


 Don't worry - we do!


----------



## grumpydaddy

MildredM said:


> Because I said I liked a bit of hessian ? so blame me ?
> 
> You can please some of the people.....


 Sack her!


----------



## grumpydaddy

Just by the way at ~7pm today the site was not responding for about 5 mins and for a short while thereafter once it came back I could not post. I am guessing it was being worked on but if not a quick look at the logs is in order.


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> Just by the way at ~7pm today the site was not responding for about 5 mins and for a short while thereafter once it came back I could not post. I am guessing it was being worked on but if not a quick look at the logs is in order.


 ''Twas me putting a hex on your browser from here in my sack ?


----------



## MildredM

ajohn said:


> Maybe a bar towel would be better
> 
> John


 Now you are making perfect sense ?


----------



## xpresso

Possibly 'Barking' up the wrong tree.

Jon.


----------



## Tait

grumpydaddy said:


> Just by the way at ~7pm today the site was not responding for about 5 mins and for a short while thereafter once it came back I could not post. I am guessing it was being worked on but if not a quick look at the logs is in order.


 Thanks, I clocked it. Redis fell over but I think it's because the IPS guys are working on recovering the things that didn't convert earlier. Turned Redis off for now and storing sessions in file system for now.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Redis... How fancy....  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

@Tait

ive no desire to be informed of the device everyone is using.

this was removed from view in the previous forum and now it's back.

sent from my magic carpet using telepathy


----------



## MildredM

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @Tait
> 
> ive no desire to be informed of the device everyone is using.
> 
> this was removed from view in the previous forum and now it's back.
> 
> sent from my magic carpet using telepathy
> 
> View attachment 29391


 Is it in TT settings? Hide signature? Just a thought


----------



## jimbojohn55

Jumbo Ratty said:


> sent from my magic carpet using telepath﻿y


 haha absolute legend Jumbo


----------



## MildredM

Don't like the sack? Too many beans? Then you need the plain black background ?

Button at the top, beneath the banner ?


----------



## Tait

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @Tait
> 
> ive no desire to be informed of the device everyone is using.
> 
> this was removed from view in the previous forum and now it's back.
> 
> sent from my magic carpet using telepathy
> 
> View attachment 29391


 Hi @Jumbo Ratty these have to been turned off by the individuals. There is a lot of forum admins complaining about it on the tinterwebs. I'll try and make a filter but I don't think it accepts wild cards.


----------



## EricC

Thank you, that is much better. ?

Would there be any chance at all of enabling changes to the reading panes colour?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

MildredM said:


> Is it in TT settings? Hide signature? Just a thought


 I did hide all signatures ages ago as some of them were out of hand.

it makes it better without signatures,,, you get so many more posts per page.

and let's be honest, no one read them anyway, and if they did it was just the once and they would roll their eyes


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@tait - what I noticed on Tapatalk is that "quote" surrounded by square brackets appears on most of the posts when viewing the newest posts, for example. Could they be removed and just show what the actual last post is?

Pic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Also@tait, multiple posts (edit: actually the same post) on the same thread showing multiple times instead of just the last one (I don't recall this being as such)

E.g:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn

MildredM said:


> Now you are making perfect sense ?


 It's a fact - I usually do 

Actually I think the hessian fits in well. I could see why some might want it somewhat smaller and I think it could be.

John


----------



## ajohn

Do we have to see tapatalk adverts ? Are they paying ?

I must have hit unread at a good time - no repeats of the same thread in the list. Several this time.

Must we have it like this ? If I read as a result of the first one there's no point in having more.  I might find myself reading the same thing twice.

Seriously as screen space may be limited for some no repeats would be better

John


----------



## ashcroc

ajohn said:


> Do we have to see tapatalk adverts ? Are they paying ?
> 
> I must have hit unread at a good time - no repeats of the same thread in the list. Several this time.
> 
> Must we have it like this ? If I read as a result of the first one there's no point in having more.  I might find myself reading the same thing twice.
> 
> Seriously as screen space may be limited for some no repeats would be better
> 
> John


You need to go premium on TT to remove their ads. It's nothing the forum has control over.


----------



## ajohn

ashcroc said:


> You need to go premium on TT to remove their ads. It's nothing the forum has control over.


  I'm on about the ones tagged into posts. Don't mind really but guess they aren't paying.

John


----------



## Fez

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Also@tait, multiple posts (edit: actually the same post) on the same thread showing multiple times instead of just the last one (I don't recall this being as such)
> 
> E.g:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Mine is doing this each time someone replies to a thread.

ie if there have been 4 replies since I last viewed it then each one shows up seperately


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Also, I noticed that when I click on s thread to open on the new posts view, it often opens the incorrect thread. Some weirdness going on since the upgrade, on TT for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpydaddy

Getting all unread posts too

We need to go back to threads with unread content in the summary.

I still see the "go to first unread" though when over the spot.

I'll say it again... @Tait can we pleeeeze make it so that if I want info on a user I have to click rather than the card that shows if I hover over a name or avatar


----------



## johnealey

I'm seeing this annoyance also now (Win10 pro, MS edge) 3 pages to get to something more than an hour old









John


----------



## Tait

johnealey said:


> I'm seeing this annoyance also now (Win10 pro, MS edge) 3 pages to get to something more than an hour old
> 
> View attachment 29412
> 
> 
> John


 It won't help that issue but the theme you're on isn't getting any updates so it would be worth using the new Dark Roast


----------



## grumpydaddy

Tait said:


> Hi @Jumbo Ratty these have to been turned off by the individuals. There is a lot of forum admins complaining about it on the tinterwebs. I'll try and make a filter but I don't think it accepts wild cards.


 Try a couple of find and replace perhaps? (str_replace)

If it only got rid of "sent from my" and "using tapatalk" it would be less intrusive even if it does create a potential issue when posting

Of course Kind members will turn it off in their phone's app menu


----------



## johnealey

Ah, but this has only started doing this today so not something I have changed to my knowledge? so in terms of updates would this mean that something has changed on this theme compared to yesterday ?

John


----------



## johnealey

Hi @tait

I appreciate the comment to change to the dark roast (sans sack) but having just got that one set to only show posts since last visit, now am going to have to reset this theme to do all that (and find the recent posts button somewhere as this theme has them all arranged elsewhere)

Appreciate you trying to fix these but not making your life any easier...

John


----------



## johnealey

Right, changed to new dark roast, guess what:









Also getting a real eye strain inducing pure white screen when going between pages with "discover 24" or "discover 30" in the URL. Apart from making my eyes hurt does somewhat light you up a bit

John


----------



## johnealey

And just for balance, light roast:









If someone can point me to a way to stop the multiple entries as am literally paying ( mobile data, away from home) to see multiple entries for what am sure is a beautiful hot chocolate La pav, just not sure I want to contribute hard earned towards it 

Returning to the sack ( no black or cack please)

John


----------



## Fez

Hopefully there's a fix on the way for this @Tait


----------



## Tait

Dylan said:


> Yea it seems like when you hit quote then reply that it doesn't actually have the post contents in the quote.
> 
> If it's possible to change the default copy/paste behaviour as well its very annoying having standard paste paste in the background colour - at the very least and as above can we get a html view so its easily removable.


 It looks like you're on the Initial Dark Roast (Deprecated). Can you switch to "Dark Roast"? It should help with a few things.


----------



## MildredM

Please can you tell me where to mark the forum 'as read' @Tait


----------



## MildredM

Also, please can someone tell me how to check the threads started by someone? I'm looking for Jimbo's pimping threads ?


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Also, please can someone tell me how to check the threads started by someone? I'm looking for Jimbo's pimping threads ?


 Two ways...

Search bar - type pimp and then select 'topics only' I'm search area

Or

Find Jimbos profile. Click on the newspaper article. Click on the type of post option and click topics..


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Please can you tell me where to mark the forum 'as read' @Tait


 @MildredM. Bottom right....









NB: While it marks the site as read, it does not immediately refresh the page.

If I want it cleared I click on my Unread Topics button and that does it.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> @MildredM. Bottom right....
> 
> View attachment 29539


 Thanks Snake ? I so rarely go down to the bottom these days, not with my hips ?


----------



## Drewster

Must resist..........................


----------



## grumpydaddy

MildredM said:


> Please can you tell me where to mark the forum 'as read' @Tait


 bottom right corner:









Aaaargh. Posted this because the last 3 posts were not showing having clicked from the search


----------



## Tait

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @Tait
> 
> ive no desire to be informed of the device everyone is using.
> 
> this was removed from view in the previous forum and now it's back.
> 
> sent from my magic carpet using telepathy
> 
> View attachment 29391


 This is solved now btw. I removed those globally to not allow them.


----------



## Tait

johnealey said:


> And just for balance, light roast:
> 
> View attachment 29416
> 
> 
> If someone can point me to a way to stop the multiple entries as am literally paying ( mobile data, away from home) to see multiple entries for what am sure is a beautiful hot chocolate La pav, just not sure I want to contribute hard earned towards it
> 
> Returning to the sack ( no black or cack please)
> 
> John


 I'm looking into this. It's a feature rather than a bug. They are both new posts under the one topic.

What I'm going to try and do is limit this to one post per topic (oldest unread first). As that's non standard functionality though I need to build that in. In the meantime, the new posts button and option is closer I think to what you're wanting.

You're definitely not the only one wanting the old "New Posts" functionality back.


----------



## Drewster

Tait said:


> It's a feature rather than a bug.


 NO!!! Not even as a Joke!!!!! BAD Tait!!!!!


----------



## Obidi

Hi, sorry if this has already been asked, but is it possible when I click the new post link ,to see just the topics that have new posts rather than the new posts themselves? I see post after post listed all for the same topic.


----------



## MildredM

Obidi said:


> Hi, sorry if this has already been asked, but is it possible when I click the new post link ,to see just the topics that have new posts rather than the new posts themselves? I see post after post listed all for the same topic.


 @Tait is currently working on this. It is very annoying, I think we all agree on that, but once this aspect is resolved (soon, hopefully) a lot of people will be much happier with the forum! Me included!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

2 questions, probably with obvious answers

1. How do you edit a post

2. How do you edit your signature

many TIA


----------



## MildredM

Hairy_Hogg said:


> 2 questions, probably with obvious answers
> 
> 1. How do you edit a post
> 
> 2. How do you edit your signature
> 
> many TIA


 At the minute I think you can only Edit for 5 minutes following a post but it could be changing.

Signature, in Light Roast .....


----------



## MildredM




----------



## DavecUK

Nowadays, I come on see all the duplicates in new posts, quickly glance down the list in case anything catches my eye, realise the forum has too many areas and wish I could ignore threads I don't want to see. I think about the load more activity button for anything that's been pushed off the 1st page screen by all the dupes and stuff i'm not interested in and then fix the problem with this. It cleans things up nicely until the next time I come on. As this goes on I actually start marking the site all read faster and faster....simply because it's easy. Pretty much the only way I see anything now is if someone name tags me.







/monthly_2019_06/image.png.40371a1914ec552b8f87f2f1eb684f26.png">

It's having the same effect on me that spam mail does.... Interestingly the mark everything read function is something I never looked for before as I never felt the need to use it.


----------



## MildredM

Have you tried the Unfollow button @DavecUK It worked for me with a few things I didn't have interest in.


----------



## DavecUK

It only helps if you follow the threads in the first place and affects notification. I don't follow stuff, it's the new unread posts function that's "broken". Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> It only helps if you follow the threads in the first place and affects notification. I don't follow stuff, it's the new unread posts function that's "broken". Thanks for the suggestion though.


 Oh yes, I see.


----------



## MildredM

I used these drop downs to narrow things down.


----------



## DavecUK

Trouble is if I whitelist content items I follow, I won't know about anything not in that whitelist e.g. new items that might be of interest, if I only follow certain areas, then I won't see new areas and if it's an item I follow, surely I'm still going to see multiple hits for every post. Plus I am going to have to set it up on a forum with lots and lots of areas (far too many) and lots and lots of different items in each area, some that have not been posted in for a while. A lot of work that I simply shouldn't and don't want to have to do.

The forum then becomes something I am trying to twist and fight to make things reasonable, rather than it making things easier. It's much easier to mark the whole site read each time I come on, possibly spot something of interest as I scan down the overly long list of repeats and address anything where I have been name tagged or have a pm as I get a notification..

I'll be honest I'm not really inclined and have not been posting very much nowadays because the forum is very awkward to use....and I'm IT literate.


----------



## Tait

I'll get on that asap


----------



## MildredM

I'm not sure (and I am most likely repeating what has been said before) but I think all we need is a New Post button that takes us to Topics, a bit like the right hand sidebar we've already got, showing ONE new post summary if you like (and not subsequent ones because obviously we will see them when we go look at the first new post), who posted the new post, and the ability to click on the Topic title which then takes us to the first unread post.

Is that correct @DavecUK @grumpydaddy

We don't need to see ALL Activity on New Posts. It should just be for that, New Posts.









A bit like this probably, and I'd guess this is what we used to have:


----------



## DavecUK

Yes, pretty much exactly like that.....it beats me why the designers of the forum software though not having the functionality was acceptable...


----------



## ZappyAd

MildredM said:


> @Tait is currently working on this. It is very annoying, I think we all agree on that, but once this aspect is resolved (soon, hopefully) a lot of people will be much happier with the forum! Me included!


 I've just come back to the forum after a few months away...

?


----------



## grumpydaddy

DavecUK said:


> Yes, pretty much exactly like that.....it beats me why the designers of the forum software though not having the functionality was acceptable...


 Don't ask me to find the post but @Tait did post somewhere that he has a ticket in with the software people, then later, a reply from them saying that is a serious issue that should not be happening and it would be escalated to their tech team.

Unfortunately that answer also said it might not be an easy fix and intimated it might take a while.

That is the gist of things as I understand them.

so it is all Tait's fault..... He broke it and they will try to find out how and fix it [IMG alt=":classic_biggrin:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_biggrin:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/biggrin.png[/IMG][IMG alt=":classic_biggrin:" data-emoticon="" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_biggrin:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/biggrin.png[/IMG][IMG alt=":classic_biggrin:" data-emoticon="" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_biggrin:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/biggrin.png[/IMG]


----------



## Tait

Ok! Can you guys try now...

The double icon should mean it's grouped or had multiple posts in that thread


----------



## Tait

Edit time had been updated to 1 minute instead of 5. @DavecUK


----------



## MildredM

Tait said:


> Edit time had been updated to 1 minute instead of 5. @DavecUK


 Shouldn't it be for longer @Tait ? An hour?


----------



## DavecUK

Tait said:


> Edit time had been updated to 1 minute instead of 5. @DavecUK


 Either get rid of edit time by making it 0 (which probably disables it or make it a big number like 1500 minutes please.....I've obviously been unclear before


----------



## MildredM

Tait said:


> Ok! Can you guys try now...
> The double icon should mean it's grouped or had multiple posts in that thread
> [IMG alt="0BC309B8-E99E-4FC8-8640-9521FE370436.thumb.png.252fe2544926c6521ffdbe04ad994f2e.png" data-fileid="29734"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/0BC309B8-E99E-4FC8-8640-9521FE370436.thumb.png.252fe2544926c6521ffdbe04ad994f2e.png[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="F3C8F608-A204-42AE-83AF-752E43D3D502.thumb.png.f4aac0bc6581bc800bf726c7a4fed8ca.png" data-fileid="29735"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/F3C8F608-A204-42AE-83AF-752E43D3D502.thumb.png.f4aac0bc6581bc800bf726c7a4fed8ca.png[/IMG]


YES   
Works perfectly on Tapatalk too


----------



## 9719

DavecUK said:


> Nowadays, I come on see all the duplicates in new posts, quickly glance down the list in case anything catches my eye, realise the forum has too many areas and wish I could ignore threads I don't want to see. I think about the load more activity button for anything that's been pushed off the 1st page screen by all the dupes and stuff i'm not interested in and then fix the problem with this. It cleans things up nicely until the next time I come on. As this goes on I actually start marking the site all read faster and faster....simply because it's easy. Pretty much the only way I see anything now is if someone name tags me.
> [IMG alt="image.png.40371a1914ec552b8f87f2f1eb684f26.png" data-fileid="29693"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/image.png.40371a1914ec552b8f87f2f1eb684f26.png[/IMG]
> It's having the same effect on me that spam mail does.... Interestingly the mark everything read function is something I never looked for before as I never felt the need to use it.


^^^^^
As@DavecUK mentioned in this post I also would be extremely pleased if there was an ignore option for threads I didn't want to or wasn't interested in following. There seem far to many non coffee related threads these days which just P me off and I like Dave would like an option to pick and choose which I read. So@Tait what's the chances?


----------



## Tait

DavecUK said:


> Either get rid of edit time by making it 0 (which probably disables it or make it a big number like 1500 minutes please.....I've obviously been unclear before


 Sorry when you mentioned 0 I assumed you mean no edit time. I've updated it for now so that Active members have 180 minutes to edit their post and regular members have 15 mins.


----------



## MildredM

Very good@Tait

That just leaves the small matter of . . .


----------



## grumpydaddy

One hell of a tactic that..... some sort of Psychological manipulation going on I reckon [IMG alt=":classic_ohmy:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_ohmy:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/ohmy.png[/IMG]

Well...... Make the forum so dire to use that, once fixed everything seems wonderful 









Had to buy a new mouse though...... scroll wheel broke on the last one

Soooo Glad you got it fixed @Tait

A little aside:

Went back to a Thread of mine on a computer forum and found posts still edit just fine 11 years later


----------



## MildredM

Is it just me or is anyone else missing the grumbling and the multi posts ???


----------



## grumpydaddy

Do you remember when you could mouse over someone's name without getting the screen half covered with details I used to have to click to see

Aye, them were the days

EDIT: Then there was the time you wanted to like or thank and it was there on screen not hidden under an Icon, which bears no relation to either. Why do we need extra levels of menu to find what we need?

Now then @MildredM you did that on purpose..... You got me started again and I was trying to be so good[IMG alt=":classic_tongue:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_tongue:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/tongue.png[/IMG]


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else missing the grumbling and the multi posts ???


 Mildred you are a bad bad girl ????


----------



## richwade80

MildredM said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else missing the grumbling and the multi posts


I still see some on Tapatalk

...and I get no update for any subscribed forums.

Is it the idea that this should all work flawlessly with Tapatalk at some point, or do I have to bail now?


----------



## xpresso

It's duly noted the optional font size was soon side lined .

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

richwade80 said:


> I still see some on Tapatalk
> 
> ...and I get no update for any subscribed forums.
> 
> Is it the idea that this should all work flawlessly with Tapatalk at some point, or do I have to bail now?


 I e asked around and it seems to be working ok with TT now. Not sure if it's worth closing / opening TT?


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else missing the grumbling and the multi posts ???


 Multiposts you can multispray on so they are useful, grumbling not so useful, i can hiss a bit if that helps? Meoow... ?


----------



## DavecUK

I know you don't care...but

I'm not grumbling so much because one of the major problems turning me away has been fixed....a few other things to go, but the multiple new posts in the same topic really made things difficult...the rest of it...not so much. There is also the good things as well around insertion of images and video. I also have the black on white/grey theme back...thank god, the darker theme had me rubbing my eyes.


----------



## xpresso

A next size up font would do me and why is the print detail at the bottom of each members profile so small ?, either remove it or make it legible.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> A next size up font would do me and why is the print detail at the bottom of each members profile so small ?, either remove it or make it legible.
> 
> Jon.


 @Tait


----------



## Agentb

DavecUK said:


> I know you don't care...but
> 
> I'm not grumbling so much because one of the major problems turning me away has been fixed....a few other things to go, but the multiple new posts in the same topic really made things difficult...the rest of it...not so much. There is also the good things as well around insertion of images and video. I also have the black on white/grey theme back...thank god, the darker theme had me rubbing my eyes.


 It's the UK cat forum now CF UK. I noticed some dogs too, but they seem friendly but i'm watching them... ?


----------



## MildredM

Um . . . It's about the badges now. It seems some of us have been festooned with a surfeit of unexpected, though richly deserved, accolades in the forum of shiny, multi-coloured, forum badges. Some members may see fit to grumble because they have yet to be singled out for such prestigious adornments. Tough. You get what you deserve in this life, I have found.


----------



## Tait

MildredM said:


> @Tait


This would be an accessibility thing. I can perhaps add something which scaled the forum up. Ctrl and Plus should zoom too if it helps.


----------



## Tait

MildredM said:


> Um . . . It's about the badges now. It seems some of us have been festooned with a surfeit of unexpected, though richly deserved, accolades in the forum of shiny, multi-coloured, forum badges. Some members may see fit to grumble because they have yet to be singled out for such prestigious adornments. Tough. You get what you deserve in this life, I have found.
> 
> [IMG alt="24EB3DEE-E914-45A4-930B-43A9D7BDAD5E.thumb.jpeg.773cf535b61a82dcb3f864fa697ff079.jpeg" data-fileid="29800"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/24EB3DEE-E914-45A4-930B-43A9D7BDAD5E.thumb.jpeg.773cf535b61a82dcb3f864fa697ff079.jpeg[/IMG]


What was the issue@MildredM?


----------



## MildredM

Tait said:


> What was the issue@MildredM?


 I think @Nicknak may be somewhat lacking. His badges.


----------



## DavecUK

Years ago I remember my daughter coming home from a party crying. Her brother James had got a medal (nice shiny gold plastic one), and she didn't. She was inconsolable for months.... that bloody medal I even went and got her one from Tesco....gave it to her and she burst out crying again and said " I want *James* medal"


----------



## MildredM

Well @Nicknak is not having MY badges ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Well @Nicknak is not having MY badges ?


 Mildred .. I got my silver swimming badge and gymnastic ones from school .. Im ok with them ???

Ive got medals as well , proper ones from Queenie ?... I need to save up to get badges from here ..?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Mildred .. I got my silver swimming badge and gymnastic ones from school .. Im ok with them ???
> 
> Ive got medals as well , proper ones from Queenie ?... I need to save up to get badges from here ..?


 Oh well then, I don't know what all the fuss is about.

(are you saving up for an avatar too because I have some going spare if you'd like one) ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Oh well then, I don't know what all the fuss is about.
> 
> (are you saving up for an avatar too because I have some going spare if you'd like one) ?


 Perhaps you can send me some ideas ?


----------



## ashcroc

Nicknak said:


> Perhaps you can send me some ideas


How about this?


----------



## DavecUK

I've decided to pick a new avatar


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> I've decided to pick a new avatar


 Are we allowed to do a full review on it ?


----------



## DavecUK

No....

I wish we could get auto rotation on Avatars, so it's continually changing each day, hour or minute...  Or by heuristics the forum chooses one based on mood detection from how I post.


----------



## DavecUK

Stuff like this is fun, although probably annoying...so I just changed it to this...better


----------



## richwade80

Nicknak said:


> Perhaps you can send me some ideas


There's only one Nick Nack...


----------



## Nicknak

richwade80 said:


> There's only one Nick Nack...
> 
> View attachment 29900


 Not sure I should have liked this ? .. mind you he does look like me at 7years ?


----------



## Drewster

Nicknak said:


> Not sure I should have liked this ? .. mind you he does look like me at 7years ?


 You were an ugly little shit?

(even at 7???)


----------



## Nicknak

Drewster said:


> You were an ugly little shit?
> 
> (even at 7???)


 Yes an ugly duckling to be sure and grew up ........ the same .. but a ugly big shit


----------



## Drewster

Nicknak said:


> Yes an ugly duckling to be sure and grew up ........ the same .. but a ugly big shit


 I feel your pain!


----------



## Drewster

I know I have expressed some negative views on the recent Forum update before - but I did always acknowledge that it probably had benefits wrt spammers, security etc BUT...

FFS HTF did a user calling themselves BITCOIN with a post about BITCOIN and even a title of BITCOIN get through even the most cursory checking?

Really just HOW?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Isn't there now ?


----------



## ashcroc

Drewster said:


> I know I have expressed some negative views on the recent Forum update before - but I did always acknowledge that it probably had benefits wrt spammers, security etc BUT...
> FFS HTF did a user calling themselves BITCOIN with a post about BITCOIN and even a title of BITCOIN get through even the most cursory checking?
> Really just HOW?


CAPTCHA is training the AI to behave more human.


----------



## Glenn

Humans paid to create logins and post get around security systems in place


----------



## Drewster

The Systemic Kid said:


> Isn't there now ?


 Like a responsible Forum Member I reported it as soon as I saw it......



Glenn said:


> Humans paid to create logins and post get around security systems in place


 It will never be possible to prevent the odd determined human (or even sophisticated app/bot/script/tech) finding their way through....

And obviously we all need to keep an eye out and assist Mods where we can.....

BUT:

Username: Bitcoinxxx (I forget the number sequence)
Title of Post: Bitcoin link to your Bank Account (or similar)
Body: .... Bitcoin... (possibly even a link but not sure)

I don't doubt Mr Bitcoin could probably identify no end of "Sidewalks" or whatever...........


----------



## Tait

Drewster said:


> I know I have expressed some negative views on the recent Forum update before - but I did always acknowledge that it probably had benefits wrt spammers, security etc BUT...
> FFS HTF did a user calling themselves BITCOIN with a post about BITCOIN and even a title of BITCOIN get through even the most cursory checking?
> Really just HOW?


They were a manual sign-up. I can make the question harder. ATM it's just "What is CFUK short for?"


----------



## Drewster

Tait said:


> They were a manual sign-up. I can make the question harder. ATM it's just "What is CFUK short for?"


 Well the investment of time and money into whizz-bang software to improve security etc might suggest a bit better strategy.....

You wouldn't invest in motion detectors, pressure pads, cameras and bars for all your windows....... and then leave the front door open!


----------



## grumpydaddy

Has someone been playing with things overnight?


----------



## ashcroc

grumpydaddy said:


> Has someone been playing with things overnight?
> 
> [IMG alt="150485965_brokeitagain.thumb.PNG.61bebe24a27c9ea95e05cc4bdc9c8bab.PNG" data-fileid="30160"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/150485965_brokeitagain.thumb.PNG.61bebe24a27c9ea95e05cc4bdc9c8bab.PNG[/IMG]


Noticed that on tapa last night.


----------



## Tait

ashcroc said:


> Noticed that on tapa last night.


Grrr... Updated to latest version and was assured it was safe. Will sort asap.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Same thing on Tapatalk.


----------



## johnealey

@Tait Couple of mornings now have noticed the forum entering a forum indexing state between 08:30 and 9 which then locks you out of reading anything new on the forum which is a PITA for those trying to catch a quick read before the work day starts.

John


----------



## Les996

johnealey said:


> @Tait Couple of mornings now have noticed the forum entering a forum indexing state between 08:30 and 9 which then locks you out of reading anything new on the forum which is a PITA for those trying to catch a quick read before the work day starts.
> 
> John


 I also get this! I think it happened during daytime yesterday also...


----------



## Tait

@johnealey and @Les996 can you let me know if it happens today?

Yesterday I was fixing the issue from upgrading which caused new posts feed to bug out.


----------



## Little_tipple

I may have missed this, and i promise i did take a long look through here to see if i was being daft, but i liked the older "new posts" style, where you could see what threads had been added to - now all i see is every new post, which in the case of the latest "busy little men" thread meant 3 pages of updated photographs... They're all great photos, but is there a way to bunch these together that I'm missing?


----------



## MildredM

Little_tipple said:


> I may have missed this, and i promise i did take a long look through here to see if i was being daft, but i liked the older "new posts" style, where you could see what threads had been added to - now all i see is every new post, which in the case of the latest "busy little men" thread meant 3 pages of updated photographs... They're all great photos, but is there a way to bunch these together that I'm missing?


Yes, really sorry everyone about my Busy Little Men pics. I had no idea that they would all appear individually when I made an album for them. Sorry


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Yes, really sorry everyone about my Busy Little Men pics. I had no idea that they would all appear individually when I made an album for them. Sorry


 I quite enjoyed it ??


----------



## Little_tipple

I enjoyed it too, i promise, was just wondering. feel bad that it sounded like I was complaining now...


----------



## MildredM

Little_tipple said:


> I enjoyed it too, i promise, was just wondering. feel bad that it sounded like I was complaining now...


 Nooooo! I didn't see it as complaining!!! I was just so embarrassed at my stream of photos ?


----------



## johnealey

Tait said:


> @johnealey and @Les996 can you let me know if it happens today?
> 
> Yesterday I was fixing the issue from upgrading which caused new posts feed to bug out.


 Hi @Tait No issues this morning 

John


----------



## Nicknak

Little_tipple said:


> I enjoyed it too, i promise, was just wondering. feel bad that it sounded like I was complaining now...


 No don't feel bad by the third page it was getting a bit only a tiny bit ..????..??


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> No don't feel bad by the third page it was getting a bit only a tiny bit ..????..??


 I was sick to death of the flipping photos ???


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I was sick to death of the flipping photos ???


 I did say put them in a book ? Then those of us that like them could look at them at our leisure ?


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Nooooo! I didn't see it as complaining!!! I was just so embarrassed at my stream of photos ?


 I didn't see any embarrassing photos, so i think you're safe. ?


----------



## xpresso

I'm not right bothered about embarrassing photo's .. but Hey Ho .. whatever turns you on ?.

How do I alter my profile as regards my equipment AND WHY is the detail in such a small font size ?.

Jon.


----------



## igm45

xpresso said:


> I'm not right bothered about embarrassing photo's .. but Hey Ho .. whatever turns you on ?.
> 
> How do I alter my profile as regards my equipment AND WHY is the detail in such a small font size ?.
> 
> Jon.


 Burger menu (top right 3 horizontal lines)

Then account you'll be met with this:









Then click account settings, then you'll bet met with this... then click signature


----------



## xpresso

igm45 said:


> Burger menu (top right 3 horizontal lines)
> 
> Then account you'll be met with this:
> 
> View attachment 30377
> 
> 
> Then click account settings, then you'll bet met with this... then click signature
> 
> View attachment 30379


 @Tait

OK Thanks for the instructions IGM, checked your response on my phone (Not Tappatalk) and had no problem finding my way to altering my equipment list.

BUT I don't have that same option on my laptop and try every which way and when, I cannot get to it, I can alter everything else but not the equipment section.

Also why is that detail in such small font ?.

Jon.


----------



## xpresso

igm45 said:


> Burger menu (top right 3 horizontal lines)
> 
> Then account you'll be met with this:
> 
> View attachment 30377
> 
> 
> Then click account settings, then you'll bet met with this... then click signature
> 
> View attachment 30379


 @Tait

Why am I unable to access the suggested procedure above on my laptop but can on my phone (Not Tappatalk) ?.

I cannot edit my equipment profile, but can get to everything else.

Jon


----------



## igm45

@xpresso try clicking on your username top right, do you then get the following drop down menu?

if so account choose account settings and go from there


----------



## xpresso

Well Well Well, problem solved, in a way, up and until now I had my 'THEME' on the darker hessian setting, so everything you were suggesting noway related to what I was faced with on my laptop screen, my username was on the L/H side and no way whatever route I took could I access changing my signature.

I am now on the lighter theme (Which I very much dislike) and everything appears as you describe ..... so over to you @Tait

Thanks for your staying power @igm45 but under what I was presented with and what you had we could have gone for years ???

So ..... I'd appreciate my darker theme back, but with the editable facility.

Jon


----------



## Drewster

Now you've changed it in "Light"..... does it persist in "Dark"?


----------



## xpresso

Bear with me ... why the bloomin heck should changing the background play havoc ?.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

You can change back to Dark Theme down at the bottom


----------



## MildredM

On Dark Roast Theme:

Name, Account settings, Signature.


----------



## MildredM

And back to Light Roast from Dark Roast it's bottom left!!


----------



## MildredM

I am preferring Light Roast but PLEASE can we have some gentle/light colour shading so the whole page isn't white PLEASE @Tait


----------



## xpresso

Very curious, change to the light theme and my username comes up at the R/H side and I am able to alter my signature, changed back to a darker theme, user name left side and now I can edit my signature, this was not an option previously on my laptop but was on my (Non Tappatalk) phone.

Very strange .....

Jon.


----------



## xpresso

@Tait

On reflection in looking at this minor problem I found myself in, in that I could in no way access altering my signature, I could edit anything else but not the signature, except via my phone.

Amidst all these alterations to the forum site has it been at anytime necessary that your computer has required a re-start or similarly has it been warranted to close out of the forum and re-enter ?.

AND

Not yet answered, why is the signature content deemed so unimportant to warrant a font size so small ?.

Jon.


----------



## 9719

********** said:


> ^^^^^
> As@DavecUK mentioned in this post I also would be extremely pleased if there was an ignore option for threads I didn't want to or wasn't interested in following. There seem far to many non coffee related threads these days which just P me off and I like Dave would like an option to pick and choose which I read. So@Tait what's the chances?


 @Tait I'm sure I read somewhere that you were working on the option to ignore threads/topics folk were not interested in following (Or did I just dream it)? Have I missed the outcome or are you still working on it amongst all the other things on your looooooooong list? If you have added this feature were do I go to find it?

Thanks for your time


----------



## grumpydaddy

@Tait Whet is the forum definition of "Last Visit"?

Where I have that set and I close all tabs on CFUK, if I open a tab later I see the same list of topics (plus a few new ones)

The only way I found to fix this is to mark forums read after each visit


----------



## nicholasj

Now I've got an ACS Minima it would be nice to add a page for this so owners can discuss like every other machine on here!!.......or include with the Vesuvius. Both ACS.


----------



## Cooffe

Dave started a thread in the Grinders/Machines/Accessories page for the production machine. It's here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/45442-acs-minima-production-machine/?do=embed#comments


----------



## nicholasj

Cooffe said:


> Dave started a thread in the Grinders/Machines/Accessories page for the production machine. It's here:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/45442-acs-minima-production-machine/?do=embed#comments


 Ah, so I see. Excuse my ignorance here but why not under the "Coffee Machine" section, like all the others? Why the inconsistency or am I missing something ?


----------



## Cooffe

nicholasj said:


> Ah, so I see. Excuse my ignorance here but why not under the "Coffee Machine" section, like all the others? Why the inconsistency or am I missing something ?


 I guess for the very reason you suggest - it didn't belong in any of the sub-forums there. There's no ACS/Ambient forum.


----------



## DavecUK

Cooffe said:


> I guess for the very reason you suggest - it didn't belong in any of the sub-forums there. There's no ACS/Ambient forum.


 Err no, I put it in Grinders, machines and accessories because it's a machine, the whole forum structure is a complete clusterfeck and needs proper organisation.

Top level, look at it, what a mess:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/

There 52 top level sections for god sake...

It should have* much* fewer top level sections, leading to focussed areas, the thing reads like an index in a technical manual rather than a contents page. I cannot understand why people are not moaning about this.


----------



## Cooffe

DavecUK said:


> Err no, I put it in Grinders, machines and accessories because it's a machine, the whole forum structure is a complete clusterfeck and needs proper organisation.
> 
> Top level, look at it, what a mess:
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/
> 
> There 52 top level sections for god sake...
> 
> It should have* much* fewer top level sections, leading to focussed areas, the thing reads like an index in a technical manual rather than a contents page. I cannot understand why people are not moaning about this.


 Fair point. I never really noticed how bad it was as I've never bothered with it... Why are there some Manufacturer threads, and some Machine specific threads, and some Lever/Dual boiler specific threads? @Tait


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavecUK said:


> Err no, I put it in Grinders, machines and accessories because it's a machine, the whole forum structure is a complete clusterfeck and needs proper organisation.
> 
> Top level, look at it, what a mess:
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/
> 
> There 52 top level sections for god sake...
> 
> It should have* much* fewer top level sections, leading to focussed areas, the thing reads like an index in a technical manual rather than a contents page. I cannot understand why people are not moaning about this.


 If there was effective tagging and searching functions then alot of needless sub sections could be done away with.

People ask for a sub section for a machine or grinder. there is a flurry of activity , then it dies a death. There is no need 14 machine forums some of which are only for one machine and have less than 6 posts in a 12 month period.


----------



## DavecUK

Cooffe said:


> Fair point. I never really noticed how bad it was as I've never bothered with it... Why are there some Manufacturer threads, and some Machine specific threads, and some Lever/Dual boiler specific threads? @Tait


 As soon as you start letting the users have forum sections and design the forum from a single armchair perspective you get a clusterfeck. Forum design needs to be done with the following in mind



Ease of navigation


Administration and maintenance


Minimising specific sections as to many means hugely low activity and mostly dead threads


On a more busy forum like this, within certain sections there needs to be forum pruning. This keeps things tidy, the forum running well and* if search was working properly* would reduce the number of sub par hits as well as the speed. Pruning is the automatic removal of posts (not stickies etc..) that are over a certain age. Which might be super handy in certain threads e.g. "wanted", who needs to know that something was wanted 10 years ago, or even more than 3 months ago! It's got 16600+ posts in wanted and 10,000 posts in deals, 6000 posts in ebay auction and gumtree links, all going back 10 years. Does no one see why this is so wrong?

I'm using the for "sale and wanted" section as an example but the whole forum is full of this sort of structural mess. The top level should only ever be presented in the home view as "For Sale/Wanted/Deals/valuations"

*Deals* should be the catch all (*not separate sections*) for ebay, gumtree, pay it forward group buys etc.. etc.. (pruned 3 months)

*For Sale or Swap *- Ideally should not need a subsection of sold and should be coffee and non coffee related items in a subsection within for sale or swap. non coffee related stuff could also be subject to pruning (3 months) to save a few thousand posts.

*Wanted - *can keep it's own section (pruned 3 months)

This would leave it with 3 instead of 8 sections a reduction of 65%, *the deals section *then is ideal for pruning along with "Wanted" and items more than 3 months old in deals can be automatically rolled off. this will reduce the number of posts stored from 25,000 to probably 200 or less. *"Wanted" posts* would reduce to around 500 from 16,600. This would be a saving in that whole area of more than 41,000 posts that don't have to be searched, managed, indexed etc.. All by implementing pruning (a standard forum function) in a few specific areas.









Does this all make sense to people, because this is one small part of the forum and why I think the structure of the whole thing is a complete clusterfeck. In fact I am getting fed up with saying this and nothing getting done.


----------



## Cooffe

DavecUK said:


> As soon as you start letting the users have forum sections and design the forum from a single armchair perspective you get a clusterfeck. Forum design needs to be done with the following in mind
> 
> 
> 
> Ease of navigation
> 
> 
> Administration and maintenance
> 
> 
> Minimising specific sections as to many means hugely low activity and mostly dead threads
> 
> 
> On a more busy forum like this, within certain sections there needs to be forum pruning. This keeps things tidy, the forum running well and* if search was working properly* would reduce the number of sub par hits as well as the speed. Pruning is the automatic removal of posts (not stickies etc..) that are over a certain age. Which might be super handy in certain threads e.g. "wanted", who needs to know that something was wanted 10 years ago, or even more than 3 months ago! It's got 16600+ posts in wanted and 10,000 posts in deals, 6000 posts in ebay auction and gumtree links, all going back 10 years. Does no one see why this is so wrong?
> 
> I'm using the for "sale and wanted" section as an example but the whole forum is full of this sort of structural mess. The top level should only ever be presented in the home view as "For Sale/Wanted/Deals/valuations"
> 
> *Deals* should be the catch all (*not separate sections*) for ebay, gumtree, pay it forward group buys etc.. etc.. (pruned 3 months)
> 
> *For Sale or Swap *- Ideally should not need a subsection of sold and should be coffee and non coffee related items in a subsection within for sale or swap. non coffee related stuff could also be subject to pruning (3 months) to save a few thousand posts.
> 
> *Wanted - *can keep it's own section (pruned 3 months)
> 
> This would leave it with 3 instead of 8 sections a reduction of 65%, *the deals section *then is ideal for pruning along with "Wanted" and items more than 3 months old in deals can be automatically rolled off. this will reduce the number of posts stored from 25,000 to probably 200 or less. *"Wanted" posts* would reduce to around 500 from 16,600. This would be a saving in that whole area of more than 41,000 posts that don't have to be searched, managed, indexed etc.. All by implementing pruning (a standard forum function) in a few specific areas.
> 
> View attachment 30929
> 
> 
> Does this all make sense to people, because this is one small part of the forum and why I think the structure of the whole thing is a complete clusterfeck. In fact I am getting fed up with saying this and nothing getting done.


 I mean what you're saying makes sense... All the extra clutter can't be any good for server space. Have any of the forum mods actually acknowledged the issue?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cooffe said:


> I mean what you're saying makes sense... All the extra clutter can't be any good for server space. Have any of the forum mods actually acknowledged the issue?


 Mods didnt make these decisions in my experience.


----------



## Cooffe

Mrboots2u said:


> Mods didnt make these decisions in my experience.


 Just the owner/web developer? Surely the Mods would have an input into what is decided is working or not... Maybe it's just my simple brain making that assumption though.


----------



## DavecUK

Also don't get fooled into thinking it's a space issue, space is cheap but is *is* a performance issue, it *is *a searching usability issue. Modern forum software is good, but Tapatalk the forum software I use for the ACS support forum has made some shite decisions and removed forum auto pruning (fortunately it's not designed to be and isn't a hugely active forum). I also use a totally free vanilla version.

This is because a lot of newer forum software has been designed by young people who perhaps don't quite understand the significance of some things thinking cheap storage and fast computers solves everything and that things like pruning were purely a performance or space issue.

Usability and relevance by contributors has been forgotten by these youngsters...they will say ah well search is so fast and you don't have to look at all those 10 year old posts...until of course the zombie posts get resurrected. Also this structural mess was in existence long before the software upgrade....it's just more obvious now.


----------



## MildredM

But . . . and I may be starting the [email protected] obvious here, wouldn't that be a heck of a lot of work to undertake and then maintain?


----------



## Nicknak

I like it the way it is .. sort of like my garage messy ,but I know where everything is and totally functional ..

The search function however doesn't work . But live in the present ..


----------



## DavecUK

MildredM said:


> But . . . and I may be starting the [email protected] obvious here, wouldn't that be a heck of a lot of work to undertake and then maintain?


 Not with auto pruning, it just deletes posts in certain areas that are over n month old, no human effort required.


----------



## DavecUK

Nicknak said:


> I like it the way it is .. sort of like my garage messy ,but I know where everything is and totally functional ..
> 
> The search function however doesn't work . But live in the present ..


 The problem is madness for new members, for usability, for admin and it makes older members think "I simply can't be arsed to post the same old sameo time and time again". it's also not functional at all. if you think the for sale area is good, then jeesus christ....


----------



## ashcroc

Some of the old threads can still be quite useful for reference & it'd be a shame for them to get deleted. A bit of archiving every now & again on the other hand...


----------



## Nicknak

DavecUK said:


> The problem is madness for new members, for usability, for admin and it makes older members think "I simply can't be arsed to post the same old sameo time and time again"


 I do get what you are saying ,especially the search function which was working better under the old system .. But some of the older members seem to relish passing on there knowledge .. Also some new members don't always associate their problem is the same as a previous problem mentioned on here .Although it is obvious to some it is ..

Ah you edited ... The For Sale section I only go on there if I see something current I want to buy ..


----------



## DavecUK

ashcroc said:


> l,. Some of the old threads can still be quite useful for reference & it'd be a shame for them to get deleted. A bit of archiving every now & again on the other hand...


 So you disagree with what I said about the for wanted deals etc..and want to keep all 36k unnecessary posts available. You believe the 14,000 posts, a year or more old in the wanted section are valueable and perhaps people will still want those items or get value from seeing what people wanted.....you would refer to them for what reason?

I know forums are for debate and often we will argua about the colour of the sky..but really. Also I am not talking about ALL posts, just certain forum sections. In fact not even boiling the ocean, just starting on a few quick wins would be a fantastic idea for the admins.


----------



## DavecUK

Oh and I don't relish typing the same thing countless times....in fact I give a lot less help than I used to, lots of interesting posts I don't make, or start and then delete, just loosing the will to do it. This is because I know within days it will be buried and lost...in essence effectively gone for all time. Then the same old stuff comes up. I've got a stone in my grinder, my machine has this problem, how do I....

I look and I think they actually wouldn't have had those problems if the info had been more accessible, if areas had a few more stick topics, or even common issues sub area within espresso machines. I tried doing a Wiki and it worked fairly well except no one would contribute, so it became all me and it was too much work. I thought about making Videos, perhaps it's easier for people to watch them, but it's a lot of work.

So in the end I just think what the hell....I feel I've probably also wasted my time trying to get some proper discussion to fix the awful forum structure. e.g. my post about it didn't get any likes, or thanks, so presumably everyone thinks it's all good.


----------



## Nicknak

DavecUK said:


> Oh and I don't relish typing the same thing countless times....in fact I give a lot less help than I used to, lots of interesting posts I don't make, or start and then delete, just loosing the will to do it. This is because I know within days it will be buried and lost...in essence effectively gone for all time. Then the same old stuff comes up. I've got a stone in my grinder, my machine has this problem, how do I....
> 
> I look and I think they actually wouldn't have had those problems if the info had been more accessible, if areas had a few more stick topics, or even common issues sub area within espresso machines. I tried doing a Wiki and it worked fairly well except no one would contribute, so it became all me and it was too much work. I thought about making Videos, perhaps it's easier for people to watch them, but it's a lot of work.
> 
> So in the end I just think what the hell....I feel I've probably also wasted my time trying to get some proper discussion to fix the awful forum structure.


 I haven't noticed your absence..


----------



## DavecUK

Nicknak said:


> I haven't noticed your absence..


 You must have noticed generally short posts, the lack of response to tech queries or a short response. The lack of new posts about items that would be of interest. I didn't even follow up on the distribution tool stuff, even if I could find it. I have tried to persevere, I've tried to ask for change. you obviously like it the way it is, you're a super supporter, so perhaps you're the one who is right and I am wrong.

I get asked things on pm many times, which against my better judgment I answer, but all that does is make the information unavailable to other people. dealing with a query at the moment which I have dealt with more than a few times before. I had though to stop responding to the pms, but I like to be helpful.

But as you say you have not noticed my absence....so perhaps I can help with that.


----------



## ashcroc

DavecUK said:


> So you disagree with what I said about the for wanted deals etc..and want to keep all 36k unnecessary posts available. You believe the 14,000 posts, a year or more old in the wanted section are valueable and perhaps people will still want those items or get value from seeing what people wanted.....you would refer to them for what reason?
> I know forums are for debate and often we will argua about the colour of the sky..but really. Also I am not talking about ALL posts, just certain forum sections. In fact not even boiling the ocean, just starting on a few quick wins would be a fantastic idea for the admins.


Never said that & don't beleive I inferred it either.


----------



## Nicknak

DavecUK said:


> You must have noticed generally short posts, the lack of response to tech queries or a short response. The lack of new posts about items that would be of interest. I didn't even follow up on the distribution tool stuff, even if I could find it. I have tried to persevere, I've tried to ask for change. you obviously like it the way it is, you're a super supporter, so perhaps you're the one who is right and I am wrong.
> 
> I get asked things on pm many times, which against my better judgment I answer, but all that does is make the information unavailable to other people. dealing with a query at the moment which I have dealt with more than a few times before. I had though to stop responding to the pms, but I like to be helpful.
> 
> But as you say you have not noticed my absence....so perhaps I can help with that.


 Who is right who is wrong I wouldn't make that judgment.. I enjoy/use the forum for what I want , others are free to do the same for what ever reasons they see fit .. I have no interest or can have little bearing on the forum admin .. The owners make those choices .. I like the diversity of all the different topics, which is why I stay . In my opinion if it was all about coffee ratios etc etc it would be a pretty boring place ..Everyone will have different opinions as they do in all walks of life .. which I respect .


----------



## Cooffe

DavecUK said:


> You must have noticed generally short posts, the lack of response to tech queries or a short response. The lack of new posts about items that would be of interest. I didn't even follow up on the distribution tool stuff, even if I could find it. I have tried to persevere, I've tried to ask for change. you obviously like it the way it is, you're a super supporter, so perhaps you're the one who is right and I am wrong.﻿
> 
> I get asked things on pm many times, which against my better judgment I answer, but all that does is make the information unavailable to other people. dealing with a query at the moment which I have dealt with more than a few times before. I had though to stop responding to the pms, but I like to be helpful.
> 
> But as you say you have not noticed my absence....so perhaps I can help with that.


 Dave, I appreciate your advice and helpfulness/general willing (as I'm sure many others do). Would be sad to see you decline in post content/quality. However if you feel it's what you have to do then so be it. I don't think people are aiming this particularly at you or anyone for that matter, and there is a general consensus that the forum has declined since the switch, but arguably it was declining before then. The switch just hasn't made things any easier, or as easy as people had hoped.

The subsections are a mess, no doubt. The search function is difficult to use, no doubt. Maybe the place just seems a bit more un-appreciative of peoples efforts to help. I'm not sure but either way, this is where we are now.


----------



## Drewster

No 1: I think Nicknaks comment re not noticing absence was young in cheek ;-)

No 2: I don't think any of us should get into fight over any of it - it's a Fun Hobby Forum (see below)......

General comment:

I agree with a lot that DaveC suggests about pruning/housekeeping specific sub-forums.
Wanted, Deals etc is there really any value in keeping such transient data.

I also think there are too many sub-forums and they don't really follow a "standard" - it doesn't "matter" as I don't use the categorisations anyway... but that might be chicken/egg..... Do I NOT use them because they are illogical/non-standard and (all but) useless.........

I have (previously) voiced my opinion on the clusterfeck (good word that) of the recent "upgrade".....
One of the elephants in the room was the "need" for it..... ie Did we "need" a S/W upgrade in preference/priority to doing a bit of rationalisation and a tidy up of the structure (even if "as part" of the upgrade... ie surely it was a perfect time too sort out loads of sh!t prior to migration?)

I do have a bit of an issue with being (too) prescriptive of what can be posted and where... a couple of reasons:

a) I tend to post ad-hoc/in response to a post I read... ie mainly "human" non-technical banter rather than deep technical stuff (that takes time to write) so I don't really respond "on-topic" or in a particular sub-forum.... just to a specific post/comment.
(I must say that I do VALUE the decent in depth type of posts - and when I need that sort of resource it is good to know they are there (and can be found).
Specifically - if the topic is "of interest" - I know that if I find a post that DaveC has put the effort into writing then it will be worth reading...)

I believe that this banter/chit chat is beneficial to a Forum and keeps people coming back (and following links to advertisers. and contributing etc etc)
and if I were "banned" from banter/chit chat..... well I wouldn't be here (Not a loss you might think - but remove a few thousand "me" and.....)

b) I have been a member of many (many) forums - including some very prescriptive and heavily policed forums..... the "light touch" forums tend to be "fun" places to be... the "heavy touch" forums.... well I just don't go there :-(

An example would be "Stackoverflow" (or whatever it's called now..... (A technical forum for "computer stuff")
Many posts, from "normal people" rather than "techie specialist forum-ites" get closed down with:
"This question isn't worded properly", "This question is in the wrong place", "This question has been asked before" and other "unfriendly" sh!t....
(I only use that forum nowadays in desperation - it has very good technical solutions/answers)

So my basic question:

Do we want "our" Forum to be:
a) A fun place WITH valuable/thoughtful Technical stuff....
b) Just a "fun" place (without the Technical stuff... or at least without it "policed" well enough for it to be found)...
c) A fully "policed" Technical forum

Personally - I want "a".....

I might not share much banter with DaveC - but I am happy to share a forum with him!!!


----------



## Drewster

ashcroc said:


> Never said that & don't beleive I *inferred* it either.


 You mean IMPLIED.... You don't believe you IMPLIED it either......


----------



## Nicknak

@Drewster you mean" tongue in cheek" ?


----------



## ashcroc

Drewster said:


> You mean IMPLIED.... You don't believe you IMPLIED it either......


Dave seemed to believe I had come to a conclusion about his post so inferred also fits. Implied may have been a better choice of words but quite honestly, I can't say I really care when I'm replying to someone who seems to take umbridge every time I write a post with the word 'some' in it.
I respect Dave's opinions. It's just a shame he doesn't appear to respect mine.


----------



## MildredM

I suppose one way round all the clusterF... Of repeatedly posting the same old over and over.....

Have a dedicated section (yes, another) with newbie advice. No posting just up to date advice for what machine, grinder, beans, filter set ups, and then the most asked guff about using such stuff. If anyone then wanted to discuss at least all the basics would be covered. It is frustrating for all the advice givers to have to repeat themselves over and over.

It will take a good bit of time to set up and keep up to date, no doubt. Would a forum member really want to commit to that for free . . . Even if I had the knowledge I know I wouldn't. It would be a valuable resource and would add to the professionalism of the forum though.

As for all the other ^^^^^^^^^ loads of good ideas and opinions.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> I suppose one way round all the clusterF... Of repeatedly posting the same old over and over.....
> Have a dedicated section (yes, another) with newbie advice. No posting just up to date advice for what machine, grinder, beans, filter set ups, and then the most asked guff about using such stuff. If anyone then wanted to discuss at least all the basics would be covered. It is frustrating for all the advice givers to have to repeat themselves over and over.
> It will take a good bit of time to set up and keep up to date, no doubt. Would a forum member really want to commit to that for free . . . Even if I had the knowledge I know I wouldn't. It would be a valuable resource and would add to the professionalism of the forum though.
> As for all the other ^^^^^^^^^ loads of good ideas and opinions.


In my mind, that's how the wiki section should be used so people can either find what they need easily or others can link to it if they just ask a question that's already been answered. It's not fit for purpose at the moment.


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose one way round all the clusterF... Of repeatedly posting the same old over and over.....
> Have a dedicated section (yes, another) with newbie advice. No posting just up to date advice for what machine, grinder, beans, filter set ups, and then the most asked guff about using such stuff. If anyone then wanted to discuss at least all the basics would be covered. It is frustrating for all the advice givers to have to repeat themselves over and over.
> It will take a good bit of time to set up and keep up to date, no doubt. Would a forum member really want to commit to that for free . . . Even if I had the knowledge I know I wouldn't. It would be a valuable resource and would add to the professionalism of the forum though.
> As for all the other ^^^^^^^^^ loads of good ideas and opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> In my mind, that's how the wiki section should be used so people can either find what they need easily or others can link to it if they just ask a question that's already been answered. It's not fit for purpose at the moment.
Click to expand...

 I agree. But while we can discuss it all we like if the forum owners are not interested in making changes then we may as well not bother coming up with ideas. Sorry @Tait , and possibly @Glenn as I have no idea really who owns the forum, and whoever else is able to instigate the changes I feel we have been abandoned here, and feel we are talking to 'ourselves' and left to do our own thing. If that's how it's going to be then that's how it's going to be - we may as well all shut up, add to threads when we fell like it and not give a thing about the forum. However, it would be great to have some kind of discussion on a professional platform/level with you. I am not sure the actual forum is the place for this personally because it will end up with a lot of comments suggesting this and that (which we've already had) and will meander in such an aimless way in the end nothing will change (as has happened).


----------



## Cooffe

MildredM said:


> I agree. But while we can discuss it all we like if the forum owners are not interested in making changes then we may as well not bother coming up with ideas. Sorry @Tait , and possibly @Glenn as I have no idea really who owns the forum, and whoever else is able to instigate the changes I feel we have been abandoned here, and feel we are talking to 'ourselves' and left to do our own thing. If that's how it's going to be then that's how it's going to be - we may as well all shut up, add to threads when we fell like it and not give a thing about the forum. However, it would be great to have some kind of discussion on a professional platform/level with you. I am not sure the actual forum is the place for this personally because it will end up with a lot of comments suggesting this and that (which we've already had) and will meander in such an aimless way in the end nothing will change (as has happened).


 It's like the wild wild west out here...


----------



## MildredM

Oh and another thing . . . As for Likes/Thanks. Personally I don't give a hoot if I get Like/Thank/what-the/etc. for my posts. But seeing as you mentioned it @DavecUK I took to my bed for a week when you didn't Like my singing at Christmas, my new Thuya burr handles, my new grinder thread, my.....

Only joking! Honestly, if anyone reads too much into not getting Liked then well, I don't know . . .

(Although there was one member a bit back who was so upset at not getting Likes for all his hard work entertaining the troops at Christmas he swore not to bother with any more forum entertainment, be it in the shape of sing-songs, tales from the basket, humorous little videos etc not ever again. And I can understand it really now I come to think about it. I hardly ever get Liked for anything these days.)


----------



## 9719

I'd like to know where the team are@Tait@Adam both of whom seem to have vanished of the face of the earth... I backed Tait when this was all unfolding believing given time all would come good, but having read@DavecUK post above #636 I'm starting to think he should take the forum by the scruff of the neck and get things back on track. Agree with all he said and I'm sure there is more where that came from... how about it DaveC?


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Only joking! Honestly, if anyone reads too much into not getting Liked then we'll, I don't know . . .
> 
> (Although there was one member a bit back who was so upset at not getting Likes for all his hard work entertaining the troops at Christmas he swore not to bother with any more forum entertainment, be it in the shape of sing-songs, tales from the basket, humorous little videos etc not ever again. And I can understand it really now I come to think about it. I hardly ever get Liked for anything these days.)﻿


 @MildredM

I can only imagine that this member you speak of is, shallow, somewhat childish, self-obsessed and generally has too much time on their hands.

I further suspect that they know Jack Shoot about coffee......... so have little of substance to offer ...... and are unlikely to be missed.

( Just out of interest, where is the flipping new Like button?)


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> I hardly ever get Liked for anything these days......


 I feel almost cruel for suggesting this but...........
.... have you considered that that is because.....
.... hardly anyone........

But seriously "Likes" & "Thanks" are meaningless (or mean whatever you want them to mean) unless & until what they mean is explained/formalised....
and obviously policed.

Most forum software can use it to grant "badges" etc for reputation... many of them used to rank the "power" of users dishing out the rep... So that rep from someone with high rep... gave the recipient more rep and those with less rep gave less rep - and even negative rep... where if someone gave "bad" advice there was a "dislike" option. As soon as a few users work this out you can obviously spoof the system....
If the rep is meant to count for anything - then you obviously have to police it.... but people are both mischievous and clever enough to get round that too.....


----------



## Drewster

Snakehips said:


> @MildredM
> 
> I can only imagine that this member you speak of is, shallow, somewhat childish, self-obsessed and generally has too much time on their hands.
> 
> I further suspect that they know Jack Shoot about coffee......... so have little of substance to offer ...... and are unlikely to be missed.
> 
> ( Just out of interest, where is the flipping new Like button?)


 I think you are being a little harsh on the un-named chap/chap-ette (albeit they may be a snivelling, obsequious, brown-nosing excuse of a creature)


----------



## Snakehips

@Drewster You raise a good point about Rep.

I don't think anybody else has raised the point yet but, the new Leaderboard (RHS of the Browse tab options! ) is badly structured.

It is currently based on quantity rather than quality and as a result, MildredM is in first place and I am nowhere to be seen.









I believe that it should be revised to reflect quality and that places should be awarded on the basis of Average Points Per Post.

I have checked my APPP spreadsheet and see that my current APPP is 3260/2451 = *1.33*

Under the new, fairer, system, this would put me in second place. Marginally behind *@jimbojohn55 *on* 1.42 * but, I can live with that.

However, far more importantly, it would put me streets ahead of @MildredM who would be languishing in FOURTH place with *1.08* !


----------



## MildredM

Fancy, me having Most Reputation, who would've though it ?

Funnily enough I come on here to get away from my reputation in the real world . . .


----------



## Drewster

Bloody Hell @Snakehips who would have thought anyone was sad enough to even know that that Leaderboard was even there.... let alone give it anything more than a cursory glance.....

Next you'll be telling me who led the Rep Leaderboard on a specific day - say for example July 7th!!

@Milly do please elaborate on your IRL reputation...... details details.... particularly sordid details.....


----------



## Planter

Snakehips said:


> @Drewster You raise a good point about Rep.
> I don't think anybody else has raised the point yet but, the new Leaderboard (RHS of the Browse tab options! ) is badly structured.
> It is currently based on quantity rather than quality and as a result, MildredM is in first place and I am nowhere to be seen.
> <img alt="Leaderboard.thumb.png.22db2c1bad28dd5907afb4708cbe9c23.png" data-fileid="30940" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/Leaderboard.thumb.png.22db2c1bad28dd5907afb4708cbe9c23.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> I believe that it should be revised to reflect quality and that places should be awarded on the basis of Average Points Per Post.
> I have checked my APPP spreadsheet and see that my current APPP is 3260/2451 = *1.33*
> Under the new, fairer, system, this would put me in second place. Marginally behind *@jimbojohn55 *on* 1.42 * but, I can live with that.
> However, far more importantly, it would put me streets ahead of @MildredM who would be languishing in third place with *1.08* !


Dfk is still ahead of me and he doesn't even post anymore. So don't take it too badly. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

Planter said:


> Dfk is still ahead of me and he doesn't even post anymore. So don't take it too badly.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm on a similar looking leader board with Cleveland police too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55

Screw the leader board feature, its like getting a star chart at primary school, ?

I like the fact that Dfk41 is still on it though ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jimbojohn55 said:


> I like the fact that Dfk41 is still on it though ?


 Legends linger long.


----------



## jimbojohn55

hmmm and hes top of the leaderboard again


----------



## Cooffe

The Systemic Kid said:


> Legends linger long.


 Like a good fart.


----------



## Drewster

Cooffe said:


> Like a good fart.


 How do you categorise a "good" fart....

Is a good fart:

- an evil fart?
- a baaaad fart?
- a silent (and therefore deniable) fart?

These are questions that remain unanswered...... and possibly best to remain that way?


----------



## Cooffe

Drewster said:


> How do you categorise a "good" fart....
> 
> Is a good fart:
> 
> - an evil fart?
> - a baaaad fart?
> - a silent (and therefore deniable) fart?
> 
> These are questions that remain unanswered...... and possibly best to remain that way?


 I admit to all of mine - honesty is key. So therefore a loud, undeniably "you" (or me) fart. One that is impossible to mistake with anyone else's brand/brew. One that is both relieving, and satisfying at the same time. Imagine walking through a forest and crunching some crisp autumnal leaves underfoot, or having a fresh blanket of snow on the ground, ready to walk over and disturb. Being the first one out in the morning and being able to breathe in the fresh air before anyone else, and think to yourself "today's going to be a good day". That's what a good fart feels like to me.

Also, bonus points if you make it reverb/amplify in the toilet bowl.


----------



## Drewster

Cooffe said:


> Also, bonus points if you make it reverb/amplify in the toilet bowl.


 Don't tell Milly there are points involved.........


----------



## Cooffe

Drewster said:


> Don't tell Milly there are points involved.........


 You may want to retract that one that you just gave me... She could see and things may get a bit... sticky


----------



## Drewster

Cooffe said:


> You may want to retract that one that you just gave me... She could see and things may get a bit... sticky


 What!!! Extra points for a Shart?


----------



## Cooffe

Drewster said:


> What!!! Extra points for a Shart?


 Can neither confirm nor deny.


----------



## MildredM

I am sorry but I'm not getting involved in this crap ??


----------



## Cooffe

MildredM said:


> I am sorry but I'm not getting involved in this crap ??


 Pun intended or not?


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> I am sorry but I'm not getting involved in this crap ??


 This stinks


----------



## MildredM

Cooffe said:


> Pun intended or not?


 Just a minute, I'm busy ?


----------



## Cooffe

MildredM said:


> Just a minute, I'm busy ?


 You earned your internet point for that one


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Just a minute, I'm busy ?


 Only a minute?


----------



## Hasi

good to see the forum intact for once - there's nothing like derailing a thread with farts!

I'd like to see a fart in the likes options pop up, btw.


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Oh and another thing . . . ... . I hardly ever get Liked for anything these days.)


 If we changed it to a Cat Forum we could change Liked to Licked. ?


----------



## nicholasj

Just as an aside, and I don't know where else to post this.....l.

But when replying to a post, if I don't want to "quote" the post and include it's content, how do I bring it to the attention of the person I'm replying to. I see the their user/profile name is brought up in a little brown box at the top of the reply prefixed with @

Well if you can understand what I'm trying to say I'll be pretty impressed?


----------



## ashcroc

nicholasj said:


> Just as an aside, and I don't know where else to post this.....l.
> But when replying to a post, if I don't want to "quote" the post and include it's content, how do I bring it to the attention of the person I'm replying to. I see the their user/profile name is brought up in a little brown box at the top of the reply prefixed with @
> Well if you can understand what I'm trying to say I'll be pretty impressed


You put @ infront of their username eg.@nicholasj


----------



## nicholasj

Admin said:


> We're constantly striving to improve your browsing and interactive experience
> 
> What new features would you like to see on Coffee Forums UK?
> 
> Are there other forums that you visit that have something funky that keeps you returning time after time or a feature that adds to your enjoyment?
> 
> We are open to all suggestions and will consider each option put forward.
> 
> Please leave your suggestions below, or PM Glenn if you wish to remain anonymous
> 
> We will not be introducing karma, betting or instant chat mods - but may look at holding scheduled chat sessions in the future, on specific topics - which can be recorded for later viewing.


 ........I'd like to see some feedback please concerning my post re putting the ACS Minima in with coffee machines section. Or let us know the reasoning why it is better suited where it is. Cheers.


----------



## ashcroc

nicholasj said:


> ........I'd like to see some feedback please concerning my post re putting the ACS Minima in with coffee machines section. Or let us know the reasoning why it is better suited where it is. Cheers.


Without a dedicated ACS section, there is nowhere else for it to legitimately go other than the grinders *machines* & accessories section it's currently in.


----------



## nicholasj

ashcroc said:


> Without a dedicated ACS section, there is nowhere else for it to legitimately go other than the grinders *machines* & accessories section it's currently in.


 Okay thank you @ashcroc. I won't labour this anymore.......but you said it yourself. So why not put in an ACS section?


----------



## dsc

@admin Is there a way to make the whole retarded "Kin" thing to go away on TT? I've ticked the "don't show this" box but it pops up all the time anyway.

T.


----------



## ashcroc

dsc said:


> @admin Is there a way to make the whole retarded "Kin" thing to go away on TT? I've ticked the "don't show this" box but it pops up all the time anyway.
> 
> T.


There should be an option to turn it off in the tapa settings.


----------



## Drewster

Has the Forum been updated again?

Or is it something I've done :-(

I've only really been active on the web lately - just a quick browse when I can....

But for the past few days I've been back on a laptop (using Safari)....
and the UI has gone all "basic".....
All the "new" Latest updates etc that sat on the RHS have gone.....
Menus seem to have gone...
Everything seems to have gone... Just "Threads"....

Very odd....

Hang on!!!! - I've just been in via Firefox.. and it is all "normal"...

Any advice welcome (other than Use Firefox!!!!)


----------



## MildredM

No change here - sounds like it's you that's all odd ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

its just qucktime / java / screen resolution/ blah blah blah - I wish IT was a standard thing


----------



## MildredM

MildredM said:


> No change here - sounds like it's you that's all odd ?


 Blessed spell checker. I meant it sounds like it's YOURS that's all odd ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Blessed spell checker. I meant it sounds like it's YOURS that's all odd


haha, must've been them dusty towels playing tricks on @Drewster


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> No change here - sounds like it's you that's all odd ?





MildredM said:


> Blessed spell checker. I meant it sounds like it's YOURS that's all odd ?


 No you didn't!!!!


----------



## MrOrk

Seems to be throwing more unseen treads up on the 'unseen threads' tab. 
Great improvement


----------



## nicholasj

I would like to see an ACS section under "Coffee Machines". Just rename the Vesuvius section.

Several people have mentioned this and it's nigh on impossible to follow up the Minima threads etc. Cheers


----------



## DavecUK

nicholasj said:


> I would like to see an ACS section under "Coffee Machines". Just rename the Vesuvius section.
> 
> Several people have mentioned this and it's nigh on impossible to follow up the Minima threads etc. Cheers


 It would take an admin all of 10 seconds to do.

Even better would be rationalisation of the "coffee machines" area


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> It would take an admin all of 10 seconds to do.


 Actually, it wouldn't! I have been having a look and (this) admin can't change section titles. Sorry.

I will ask Tait. Is the request simply to rename the Vesuvius section to ACS?


----------



## Rhys

I'll have a chat with Tait and see if I can change it. Can't see a problem tbh.


----------



## DavecUK

Rhys said:


> I'll have a chat with Tait and see if I can change it. Can't see a problem tbh.


 You could just change it and then change it back if he doesn't like it (TBH I don't think he will care)!


----------



## 9719

Rhys said:


> I'll have a chat with Tait and see if I can change it. Can't see a problem tbh.


Whilst your at it tell him folk from Europe are struggling with Tapatalk again. Access to web site is working, TT notifications work, just can't access any thread's via TT. Example notification comes in open in TT & all your faced with is a page with a spinning wheel going nowhere. Its been mentioned some time ago on thread "problems with TT" but not as yet fixed. Thanks @Rhys


----------



## Rhys

********** said:


> Whilst your at it tell him folk from Europe are struggling with Tapatalk again. Access to web site is working, TT notifications work, just can't access any thread's via TT. Example notification comes in open in TT & all your faced with is a page with a spinning wheel going nowhere. Its been mentioned some time ago on thread "problems with TT" but not as yet fixed. Thanks @Rhys


 @Tait


----------



## Rhys

OK folks, Had a chat with Tait about changing the Vesuvius section and after checking SEO etc. I've had the go ahead. It's now the ACS / Ambient Espresso Forum so can cover the Vesuvius, Minima, Vostok as well as some of the rarer machines like the Colosseum and Ventus + others should they decide to bring a new model out.



DavecUK said:


> You could just change it and then change it back if he doesn't like it (TBH I don't think he will care)!


 I don't work like that Dave, and I have a pretty dim view of those who do..

Anyway, tag me or another mod in any ACS discussion that warrant moving and we'll get them shifted over :good:

As for the Tapatalk issue, I've made Tait aware of it and I'm sure he'll have a look and sort it out as soon as he can.


----------



## Border_all

Rhys said:


> OK folks, Had a chat with Tait about changing the Vesuvius section and after checking SEO etc. I've had the go ahead. It's now the ACS / Ambient Espresso Forum so can cover the Vesuvius, Minima, Vostok as well as some of the rarer machines like the Colosseum and Ventus + others should they decide to bring a new model out.
> 
> I don't work like that Dave, and I have a pretty dim view of those who do..
> 
> Anyway, tag me or another mod in any ACS discussion that warrant moving and we'll get them shifted over :good:
> 
> As for the Tapatalk issue, I've made Tait aware of it and I'm sure he'll have a look and sort it out as soon as he can.


 I think that's great. When i had my La Spaziale i know i would have loved a space that researching issues from the past without using the search function might have made my life more simple.


----------



## nicholasj

MildredM said:


> Actually, it wouldn't! I have been having a look and (this) admin can't change section titles. Sorry.
> 
> I will ask Tait. Is the request simply to rename the Vesuvius section to ACS?


 From my point of view it is just that. And therefore enabling Minima threads to all be in one place under the ACS section. 😀

edit....and also then be in the coffee machine section.


----------



## Jony

Another shit sponsor direct eBay link.

HATHI


----------



## Rob1

Lately there seems to have been a massive increase in the number of "What grinder/machine should I get?" threads along with "help me my shots are sour/bitter/too fast". It's pretty clear the search function is being ignored or new members think previous advice and solutions won't apply to them. I'm guessing it's the former. The problem is you have a million threads covered the same thing, with responses of varying helpfulness, so the search function becomes less useful.

When people are posting new threads why not search the title for key words automatically and suggest these threads to the OP before they go ahead and create a new thread? It will basically be an auto-search function. Instead of bringing up whole threads it could bring up the most "upvoted" responses. You could use the existing like/thank function to rank posts or add a 'helpful/unhelpful' tag that can push a post up to the top of the thread and search results.


----------



## Jony

I got a warning for mentioned such things.


----------



## DavecUK

Rob1 said:


> Lately there seems to have been a massive increase in the number of "What grinder/machine should I get?" threads along with "help me my shots are sour/bitter/too fast". It's pretty clear the search function is being ignored or new members think previous advice and solutions won't apply to them. I'm guessing it's the former. The problem is you have a million threads covered the same thing, with responses of varying helpfulness, so the search function becomes less useful.
> 
> When people are posting new threads why not search the title for key words automatically and suggest these threads to the OP before they go ahead and create a new thread? It will basically be an auto-search function. Instead of bringing up whole threads it could bring up the most "upvoted" responses. You could use the existing like/thank function to rank posts or add a 'helpful/unhelpful' tag that can push a post up to the top of the thread and search results.


 The reason sort of starts around here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/2178-what-new-features-would-you-like-to-see-on-coffee-forums-uk/page/26/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=682990&embedComment=682990&embedDo=findComment#comment-682990

The plethora of areas which we don't need, the many many thousands of dead posts that should be removed e.g. who cares about deals 1 year ago let alone 5 years ago. All the dead wood in for sale, deals etc... all clutter up the forum, reduce search effectiveness, too many areas means stuff is scattered to the winds and it's not clear where you could do a forum/topic specific search. It's a mess but the admin team seem to be either oblivious to it or completely unwilling to do anything about it for some reason that escapes me.

Go into a crowded badly organised storage area and try to find something.


----------



## TomHughes

DavecUK said:


> The reason sort of starts around here:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/2178-what-new-features-would-you-like-to-see-on-coffee-forums-uk/page/26/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=682990&embedComment=682990&embedDo=findComment#comment-682990
> 
> The plethora of areas which we don't need, the many many thousands of dead posts that should be removed e.g. who cares about deals 1 year ago let alone 5 years ago. All the dead wood in for sale, deals etc... all clutter up the forum, reduce search effectiveness, too many areas means stuff is scattered to the winds and it's not clear where you could do a forum/topic specific search. It's a mess but the admin team seem to be either oblivious to it or completely unwilling to do anything about it for some reason that escapes me.
> 
> Go into a crowded badly organised storage area and try to find something.


 I was just about to post something along these lines. I don't understand why there are about 100 different topics and sections.

It makes it really hard to know where to post or where to find anything!


----------



## higbert

TomHughes said:


> All the dead wood in for sale, deals etc...


 It would be nice if at least some forum areas (e.g. for sale, wanted, deals) let the user move threads (e.g. into sold) or delete them once the topic is no longer of use. There's no point having a for sale forum where 99.9% of the posts are done and dusted. Nice to have them for reference for valuations, historical record, etc, but why keep them active?


----------



## DavecUK

higbert said:


> It would be nice if at least some forum areas (e.g. for sale, wanted, deals) let the user move threads (e.g. into sold) or delete them once the topic is no longer of use. There's no point having a for sale forum where 99.9% of the posts are done and dusted. Nice to have them for reference for valuations, historical record, etc, but why keep them active?


 You would love the *"deals"* section then...we have 10800 deals going back over 7 years with over 10,000 of deals and offers over a year old. I wonder if those 2019 prime deals are stil valid 

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47262-2019-amazon-prime-day-deals/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=683584&embedComment=683584&embedDo=findComment#comment-683584

Or, and I know you will like this, the "*wanted*" section:

19,000 posts of stuff wanted with less than 370 of that total in the last year. How many of those 18730 people still want the item over a year later.

Most forum software packages have pruning options that are forum area specific and will prune (delete, or archive) posts over a certain age, or quantity. How hard can it be to deal with a few of the big areas. 80% or more of our posts are in a very few areas and the two Iv'e mentioned are in no way the worst...some areas have 70,000 posts and it's an area that's not even about coffee!


----------



## higbert

What, you don't think the £140 La Pav that was found on Gumtree in March 2013 is still available? I mean I'm fairly sure that the person who really wanted an Olympia Cremina in Dec 2010 would probably still want one today because wouldn't we all at the right price...


----------



## TomHughes

What would be really nice on here was if people had to put their real name on here somewhere. 
I know it's not possible but far too many on here are hiding being their pseudonym and basically acting like a***holes because they are sat behind a keyboard.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

TomHughes said:


> What would be really nice on here was if people had to put their real name on here somewhere.
> I know it's not possible but far too many on here are hiding being their pseudonym and basically acting like a***holes because they are sat behind a keyboard.


 In today's cancellation culture, thats a terrible and dangerous idea.


----------



## TomHughes

Blue_Cafe said:


> In today's cancellation culture, thats a terrible and dangerous idea.


 Says the guy with a Pseudonym who's happy to throw out abuse.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

TomHughes said:


> Says the guy with a Pseudonym who's happy to throw out abuse.


 Oh.

Where have I thrown out abuse Tom?


----------



## TomHughes

Blue_Cafe said:


> Oh.
> 
> Where have I thrown out abuse Tom?


 Apologies, must be a different guy in this thread. 
https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52882-backflushing-why/


----------



## TomHughes

Lots of Blue cafes around. 
https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/27585-gaggia-classic-upgrades/page/5/#comments


----------



## Blue_Cafe

TomHughes said:


> Apologies, must be a different guy in this thread.
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52882-backflushing-why/


 What?

My thread about backflushing is throwing out abuse?

I don't understand Tom, How can a thread be abusive? To whom or what?


----------



## Blue_Cafe

TomHughes said:


> Lots of Blue cafes around.
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/27585-gaggia-classic-upgrades/page/5/#comments


 Genuinely perplexed here.

You want my real name and identity revealed because I disagree with posters in some of my posts?

Are you threatening me Tom?

Is this a warning?


----------



## TomHughes

Blue_Cafe said:


> What?
> 
> My thread about backflushing is throwing out abuse?
> 
> I don't understand Tom, How can a thread be abusive? To whom or what?


 Maybe it's just your manner, but if you spoke to people in real life the way you do on here they wouldn't be around you for long.
Either way I couldn't care less, it's just easy for people with fake names to play keyboard warrior.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

TomHughes said:


> Maybe it's just your manner, but if you spoke to people in real life the way you do on here they wouldn't be around you for long.
> Either way I couldn't care less, it's just easy for people with fake names to play keyboard warrior.


 Speak like what Tom?

I suppose you are ok with the senior members on the board mocking my dyslexia, calling me bonkers, accusations of mental illness, being openly called a Dick, and being generally abused, Having disingenuous avatars in my honour, having my threads spammed, etc, etc.

And for what? Daring to say that somethings not right?

I notice your thread bombing was deleted earlier.

Don't seem to have a problem with that Tom huh.


----------



## 2cups

Blue_Cafe said:


> Speak like what Tom?
> 
> I suppose you are ok with the senior members on the board mocking my dyslexia, calling me bonkers, accusations of mental illness, being openly called a Dick, and being generally abused, Having disingenuous avatars in my honour, having my threads spammed, etc, etc.
> 
> And for what? Daring to say that somethings not right?
> 
> I notice your thread bombing was deleted earlier.
> 
> Don't seem to have a problem with that Tom huh.


 You've bought it all on yourself mate, with your arrogance and general rude and disrespectful behaviour. Please take accountability for your actions.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

2cups said:


> You've bought it all on yourself mate, with your arrogance and general rude and disrespectful behaviour. Please take accountability for your actions.


 Disagree, but as you've said before, more coffee talk, less off-topic.


----------



## TomHughes

Blue_Cafe said:


> Speak like what Tom?
> 
> I suppose you are ok with the senior members on the board mocking my dyslexia, calling me bonkers, accusations of mental illness, being openly called a Dick, and being generally abused, Having disingenuous avatars in my honour, having my threads spammed, etc, etc.
> 
> And for what? Daring to say that somethings not right?
> 
> I notice your thread bombing was deleted earlier.
> 
> Don't seem to have a problem with that Tom huh.


 If you cant see then no one can help you.

No, all of those things would never be ok. I have not personally seen that, but maybe they would be kinder to you if you didn't react like you do and continue to hide behind a fake name.

Also, you keep referring to me by my real name. What am I meant to call you? Blue? 
See I'm no coward and will happily back up my comments with my name.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

TomHughes said:


> If you cant see then no one can help you.
> 
> No, all of those things would never be ok. I have not personally seen that, but maybe they would be kinder to you if you didn't react like you do and continue to hide behind a fake name.
> 
> Also, you keep referring to me by my real name. What am I meant to call you? Blue?
> See I'm no coward and will happily back up my comments with my name.


 Well if you'd have read the threads, you would have seen that those comments were unsolicited.

I just want to move on, cheers.


----------



## higbert

TomHughes said:


> What would be really nice on here was if people had to put their real name on here somewhere.
> I know it's not possible but far too many on here are hiding being their pseudonym and basically acting like a***holes because they are sat behind a keyboard.


 I'd be gone in a second if you made me put my real name on the forum or anywhere else online. The forum owners can impose any rules they like but why should my coffee interests be linked to my real name.

Also, what would having someone's real name achieve? Are you going to find where they live and knock on their door if they insult you?

Welcome to the internet. It's a place full of idiots and assholes. There's an ignore option in the forums if you want to use it. I added one person to that list within about an hour of signing up because it was obvious he was a jerk.


----------



## mmmatron

TomHughes said:


> What would be really nice on here was if people had to put their real name on here somewhere.
> I know it's not possible but far too many on here are hiding being their pseudonym and basically acting like a***holes because they are sat behind a keyboard.


I understand your point, but for some of us anonymity is really important. I work in a public sector job with, at times, some quite dangerous individuals with forensic risks. stalking is up there on the list so I'd rather remain anonymous and choose to engage with people on a first name basis by PM with those I am familiar with.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

An option to donate rather than subscribe.

I'd like to buy you (the forum owner) a coffee as thanks for hosting the site, but not sign up


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Blue_Cafe said:


> An option to donate rather than subscribe.
> 
> I'd like to buy you (the forum owner) a coffee as thanks for hosting the site, but not sign up


 Scroll down a bit, click on donate, and the world is your lobster.

Regards,
John


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Ozzyjohn said:


> Scroll down a bit, click on donate, and the world is your lobster.
> 
> Regards,
> John


 Didn't see that for some reason!

Thanks


----------



## Rapid

Sorry @TomHughes I'm in agreement with a few of the other guys. Anonymity is important and cancel culture (although I've jested on one or two off topic threads) is a real thing.

I completely understand where you're coming from but shouldn't the admins be trusted to ensure people don't cross the line?

The truth is that 99.9% of us on here don't know each other from Adam. Anyone could be a psycho. Some people can't handle other people's opinions, to the point of getting genuinely angry. Nobody likes 'abuse' but even if someone did go down that line, I wouldn't want to see the recipient burn down the guys house with his wife and kids in it!

If that were to be enforced, this place would die pretty quick imho.

p.s. after just reading through one of those threads you link about @Blue_Cafe - honestly some of the comments were very personal against him. I understand many (if not all) disagreed with his point of view and on occasions he may have come across 'disrespectful' in his replies but I don't think he abused anyone directly. It just looked like strong debate and disagreements.

Anywho, pretty much everyone I've come across on here have been great. Hopefully we can all get along 🙂


----------



## VHD

*What new features would you like to see on Coffee Forums UK?*

I say this as a newb so maybe im not searching well enough. Having a reviews section would help, so that I can look up a particular product and see what kind of features it has (maybe even a last known used sale price or link). I thought the wiki would have this kind of info but couldn't find it (mind you I didn't spend a good deal looking as the top level catagories suggested it may not have what I was looking for).

Happy to be yelled down and pointed to the direction I should be looking though.


----------



## DavecUK

MildredM said:


> @DavecUK There is only one @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> Just for clarity there is @Black Cat Coffee with gaps between. . There's also @Black Cat @BlackCat


 *I know*,* that's why I posted again and said it was the wrong one i had tagged.*.... When you put the @ symbol in it presents you with a list of names @black shows









Only if you put @blackc do you get the right one.









*The point I was actually making was with 30,000 usernames and over 29000 of them inactive, people will soon run out of usernames that have never been used, tagging is harder and a bit of forum cleanup should be done.* I would suggest a username unused in 3 years or for members with no posts and no logon in a year, the ids should perhaps be deleted. There are pages like this and that's just using black, 90% of the names or more are dead accounts. Now this is off topic, so feel free to move it, and your post, to the "what would you like to see changed" bit on the forum....So it can be properly ignored.









Oh I'll add this as well to be helpful to the administrator, Pruning user via criteria, such as last logon and number of posts is very fast and easy to do and they can be deactivated prior to being fully deleted. This way the deactivated list can be checked. Posts left or removed. On the support forum I run using crappy free software here is what it looks like. So a filter like last logged on over 2 years ago with no posts...can be set up and those users deleted or deactivated then deleted. This would get rid of many thousands of usernames! It works the same way on forums like "deals" where you have 10 or 15K posts going back 8+ years.


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> move it, and your post, to the "what would you like to see changed" bit on the forum....So it can be properly ignored.


 I am sure @Rhys can help with this, and your suggestions for member removals. I was just being helpful pointing out all the Black Cats


----------



## Blue_Cafe

A word of warning.

Pruning a few dozen members of a small data base is one thing. Pruning a few thousand members can absolutely mangle the databases and send the forum servers into a cardiac arrest which may prove fatal :classic_laugh: ...... :classic_blink:

You will often see forums just change old and deleted accounts to "Anonymous " which keeps the posts and database intact.

I imagine your forum admins know this better than anyone here tbh, but in case they don't, backup 1st!

Hard purges like these (if done irregularly) can take time and knock out the forum for a bit, so its best to do this as a maintenance exercise with the forum down and include updates and rebuilds etc.

Of course, in a commercial world of competition and image that we live in, having a forum with "more than 24000 mainly UK based members" sounds an awful lot better than "More than a few dozen active members" :classic_laugh: and may be the real reason why these zombie accounts are left in stasis 

edit: OT of course, appols to the OP...


----------



## Rhys

Just for the record, even though I have full access to the 'Inner Sanctum' (of which I had to prostrate myself in front of leather clad web-designers with an Apple mouse shoved up my nether regions to acquire the password.. Which they now change every week.. ) I am unable to erase/delete any members accounts. Last one I deleted, Tait threw a wobbler and said next time he'll personally dip the Apple mouse in chilli oil... So that was me told 🙄


----------



## DavecUK

Obviously keen on having over 20000 inactive accounts, if the stated 24,000 members statement is correct.

Does he feel the same about forum pruning e.g. Keeping deals going back 10 years?


----------



## Rhys

DavecUK said:


> Obviously keen on having over 20000 inactive accounts, if the stated 24,000 members statement is correct.
> 
> Does he feel the same about forum pruning e.g. Keeping deals going back 10 years?


 Dunno Dave. Why not send him a message and ask him. I don't get involved in the advertising aspect of the forum.


----------



## DavecUK

Rhys said:


> Dunno Dave. Why not send him a message and ask him. I don't get involved in the advertising aspect of the forum.


 It's not advertising this is the bit where members post about deals they have seen e. g Reg barber Tampers at 20% off in 2011 from a business that no longer exists (I made it up but its that type of thing)


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Forum updated?

Ooh.


----------



## Rapid

Now that forum members' being cancelled is a thing (whether temporary or permanent) it would be useful to have the the ban (inc duration) issued at the side of their username. Otherwise you could be mid conversation with someone and not know why they haven't replied.


----------



## TomHughes

DavecUK said:


> It's not advertising this is the bit where members post about deals they have seen e. g Reg barber Tampers at 20% off in 2011 from a business that no longer exists (I made it up but its that type of thing)


 I was told that having lots of links (particularly to big sites with lots of traffic) was a good way of keeping the googlebots happy as they weave through the web. This then increases search engine optimisation.


----------



## 24774

Rapid said:


> Now that forum members' being cancelled is a thing (whether temporary or permanent) it would be useful to have the the ban (inc duration) issued at the side of their username. Otherwise you could be mid conversation with someone and not know why they haven't replied.


 No-one is 'being cancelled'. That's a made up and meaningless concept. The mods are doing their jobs, as their mod fathers and mod grandfathers did before them for the good of the forum.

No need for notification to the rest of the forum, if someone is banned, they're just gone, for however long the mods have deemed appropriate. No need to make more work (the inevitable enquiry/gossip/complaints/petitioning/abuse) for the mods.


----------



## Rapid

CocoLoco said:


> No-one is 'being cancelled'. That's a made up and meaningless concept. The mods are doing their jobs, as their mod fathers and mod grandfathers did before them for the good of the forum.
> 
> No need for notification to the rest of the forum, if someone is banned, they're just gone, for however long the mods have deemed appropriate. No need to make more work (the inevitable enquiry/gossip/complaints/petitioning/abuse) for the mods.


 There's really no need for your reply. I wasn't complaining. I didn't say the mods weren't doing their jobs. I didn't say they have done anything wrong.

Sorry but as much as you'd like to, you can't control the words I choose to use so 'cancelled' will do just fine for me. In this context it means exactly the same as banned. You really get the hump every time that word is used. Chill out.

Christ, we have a thread here entitled 'what features you would like to see'. It's a feature that I think would help the forum. It's on every single other forum I've ever seen.

It's exactly zero extra work for the mods. It's one coding change which I assume would be handled by super admin.


----------



## 24774

Rapid said:


> There's really no need for your reply. I wasn't complaining. I didn't say the mods weren't doing their jobs. I didn't say they have done anything wrong.
> 
> Sorry but as much as you'd like to, you can't control the words I choose to use so 'cancelled' will do just fine for me. In this context it means exactly the same as banned. You really get the hump every time that word is used. Chill out.
> 
> Christ, we have a thread here entitled 'what features you would like to see'. It's a feature that I think would help the forum. It's on every single other forum I've ever seen.
> 
> It's exactly zero extra work for the mods. It's one coding change which I assume would be handled by super admin.


 No-one is 'controlling your words', say what you like. I'm just pointing out the hollowness of the concept. It a loaded phrase but I'm sure you know that.

'It's exactly zero extra work for the mods'...

...but it results in: enquiry/gossip/complaints/petitioning/abuse for the mods.

That is work. And it is unpleasant.

I'm offering a counterpoint to your suggestion. That's allowed right?


----------



## Rapid

CocoLoco said:


> No-one is 'controlling your words', say what you like. I'm just pointing out the hollowness of the concept. It a loaded phrase but I'm sure you know that.
> 
> 'It's exactly zero extra work for the mods'...
> 
> ...but it results in: enquiry/gossip/complaints/petitioning/abuse for the mods.
> 
> That is work. And it is unpleasant.
> 
> I'm offering a counterpoint to your suggestion. That's allowed right?


 If you want to disagree with the suggestion, you're more than welcome to put your point across respectfully as per the forum rules. Accusing someone of making up a concept is just rude and there's no need for it, particularly when you understood the context.

On topic, It's a valid argument but I strongly disagree. I don't think cancelling (sorry, banning) people secretly is the way to go in an open forum. It should at least be transparent. It could be argued that it's actually sending a better deterrent out more than anything. That worked very well on the last forum I was a member of (non coffee related).

As for more work, any of the above I would really expect to be minimal. I don't think enquiry is a bad thing, particularly if it clarifies the rules (or interpretation of). Again, that could actually save time in the long run. The two points could be argued either way. I've honestly never seen a forum before this one that doesn't make it clear if a member is suspended or banned.

Going back to my original point about being mid conversation with someone and thinking they may be ignoring you.....there's a member that's been temporarily suspended that has a crazy high number of people that's looked on his profile over the past few days. Why would people do that? I'd speculate it's to see when they last logged in, possibly not replying to a message etc. I could be wrong.


----------



## 24774

Rapid said:


> If you want to disagree with the suggestion, you're more than welcome to put your point across respectfully as per the forum rules. Accusing someone of making up a concept is just rude and there's no need for it, particularly when you understood the context.
> 
> On topic, It's a valid argument but I strongly disagree. I don't think cancelling (sorry, banning) people secretly is the way to go in an open forum. It should at least be transparent. It could be argued that it's actually sending a better deterrent out more than anything. That worked very well on the last forum I was a member of (non coffee related).
> 
> As for more work, any of the above I would really expect to be minimal. I don't think enquiry is a bad thing, particularly if it clarifies the rules (or interpretation of). Again, that could actually save time in the long run. The two points could be argued either way. I've honestly never seen a forum before this one that doesn't make it clear if a member is suspended or banned.
> 
> Going back to my original point about being mid conversation with someone and thinking they may be ignoring you.....there's a member that's been temporarily suspended that has a crazy high number of people that's looked on his profile over the past few days. Why would people do that? I'd speculate it's to see when they last logged in, possibly not replying to a message etc. I could be wrong.


 I didn't accuse you of making that phrase up, I'm aware of it's existence before you, but let's move over that, I imagine we both know what the other thinks about that.

On the other topic I understand what you are saying but all this has been litigated. if you didn't know that, I apologise for the forthrightness.

The rules were posted for everyone to read, they are still available to read and one of the mods, I think the Systemic Kid, explained how warnings and bans would work and why they would not notify/discuss/explain. It was all very reasonable, very understandable. There's no secrets, it's just not being broadcast to everyone which is fine.

No forum I am a member of would explain or notify everyone of a ban. I see see this as normal practice. I would not expect to be notified, nor would I care if someone didn't reply to me or I didn't see them around the forum. And to be honest, if people are wondering, well, that's just the price we pay as forum denizens, sometimes people drop out, it's the internet. That price is not worth the sanity of the mods to have to explain/argue/justify and even *take abuse* over these decisions. People might check profiles out of curiosity and that's fine.

As I have said, every enquiry, the need to justify, every reply to a complaint, the disagreement... is work, unpleasant work, for a mod. And for what? 99% of the forum don't care. I'm not sure of the member you speak of, but I think I may have an idea as I read it on another thread. If so, he's one of the main people on the forum and has the most 'friends' here. Maybe his friends checked. Maybe they are unclear. And if so...well that's fine, that's how it is. If you or I are banned tomorrow for an infraction, a person or two may check our profiles, probably not. And that's fine, the mods should not have more work because you or I got ourselves banned.


----------



## Rapid

CocoLoco said:


> On the other topic I understand what you are saying but all this has been litigated. if you didn't know that, I apologise for the forthrightness.


 Accepted. Let's move on. I assume you thought I was being bitter about something. I wasn't, it was a genuine suggestion.

Re: TSK, I may well have missed that. My suggestion I think was a little different though.

I'm perfectly happy to agree to disagree on this. We've both put our points across.

I may well have misinterpreted the meaning of this thread. I thought it was for suggestions for the mods' consideration? Or was it's meaning for members to discuss? Not sure if any mods want to offer their thoughts as clearly a few have seen it?

edit: one last point. Check this guy out:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54809-how-many-times-can-you-bench-press-100kg225lbs2-plates/?do=embed

He will be cancelled soon. If he had a red card against his name, it would no doubt the countless people about to report him. Save the mods time dealing with the reports, save people time reporting him.


----------



## 24774

Rapid said:


> I thought it was for suggestions for the mods' consideration? Or was it's meaning for members to discuss?


 Both I imagine. I guess I was trying to save the mods some work in explaining it if they felt that need. Maybe I was slightly abrasive in explaining it sorry, because I know they took unwarranted flak around the time (and long before I came along of course) and I was annoyed about that.

The good thing now is, now you and I have discussed it it'll be on the recent threads bit and we'll have talked it out for those people wondering the same thing.


----------



## 24774

Rapid said:


> edit: one last point. Check this guy out:


 I did see that, I actually replied by mistake! Yes I reported it, but a spam bot for a system admin to deal with is not the same as a member suddenly going away. No-one is going to petition, argue, abuse the mods for days or weeks over a spam bot. And to the system admin's credit, that's the first spam bot, or one of, I've seen since I joined earlier in the year.


----------



## Tait

Lots of people get banned everyday, mostly spammers and new signups abusing the forum. I'll think about making some sort of policy for announcing permanent bans of active rule breaking members. Thank you for the feedback guys.


----------



## Rob1

CocoLoco said:


> 'It's exactly zero extra work for the mods'...
> 
> ...but it results in: enquiry/gossip/complaints/petitioning/abuse for the mods.


 This is an entirely imagined consequence. It may or may not happen. If it actually does work out that way the function can just be removed. I've been part of forums before that included "banned" as a badge like we used to have the supporter, contributor, mod etc badges/titles that have now disappeared.


----------



## Rapid

CocoLoco said:


> Both I imagine. I guess I was trying to save the mods some work in explaining it if they felt that need. Maybe I was slightly abrasive in explaining it sorry, because I know they took unwarranted flak around the time (and long before I came along of course) and I was annoyed about that.
> 
> The good thing now is, now you and I have discussed it it'll be on the recent threads bit and we'll have talked it out for those people wondering the same thing.


 Glad we got that sorted out and were both able to make fair points.

Obviously we don't know each other but I'm not the type to try and get involved in the dirty stuff. It just so happens we generally have differences of opinions on some things and that's ok 🙂


----------



## 24774

Rob1 said:


> This is an entirely imagined consequence. It may or may not happen. If it actually does work out that way the function can just be removed. I've been part of forums before that included "banned" as a badge like we used to have the supporter, contributor, mod etc badges/titles that have now disappeared.


 It is not imagined. It has happened in the past over issues. If people think they can argue with and persuade mods, some will.

As has been discussed, this has been litigated already and agreed to by all forum members. There's no need for any further action.


----------



## Rob1

CocoLoco said:


> It is not imagined. It has happened in the past over issues. If people think they can argue with and persuade mods, some will.
> 
> As has been discussed, this has been litigated already and agreed to by all forum members. There's no need for any further action.


 The banned label/banner/badge has been discussed before?

What has happened in response to the proposed badge in the past on this forum?

You're talking about things that have happened here or elsewhere in the past relating to other issues and projecting that into the future. IOW imagined. This imagined future may or may not be accurate. Past behaviour is the best indicator of future behaviour but that doesn't necessarily make it accurate.


----------



## 24774

Notification has, yes. It was deemed unnecessary. That may change, it seems Tait might be looking at it. I don't think a majority of the forum care and the only upshot is gossip/private messages to mods but I guess we'll see.



Rob1 said:


> Past behaviour is the best indicator of future behaviour


 Exactly. Maybe those infractors have changed their ways. Maybe not. I don't think the gain outweighs the likely outcome.


----------



## Rapid

Tait said:


> Lots of people get banned everyday, mostly spammers and new signups abusing the forum. I'll think about making some sort of policy for announcing permanent bans of active rule breaking members. Thank you for the feedback guys.


 Appreciate the reply.

Just to be clear on what I was suggesting - was like having something akin to a badge below someone's name to show if the member is banned or suspended. Below 'senior member' for example. Like yellow card for suspension, red for perm ban. Just as an idea.

I could clearly understand why there wouldn't be a 'notification'. Perhaps @CocoLocoand I crossed wires on that, I'm not sure.

Anywho, it's your barbecue Tait. Just wanted to be clear about what I was suggesting in the first place 👍


----------



## Rincewind

WEB LINK

Now is the above wording a web link or not ? ....Chances are that some of you (i can't vouch for Tapatalk/moby/app users) tried to click on it to see where it would take you.....ah ha.....my wicked plan plan worked.....but no seriously i for one can't tell the difference between and underlined word or a Web Link ....when using a PC web browser; Firefox (other browsers are available).

So may i suggest that the web link is made into another colour that instantly stands out as such....it stops idiots like me clicking like mad in peoples posts and getting irate when it doesn't go anywhere 😉


----------



## DavecUK

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> So may i suggest that the web link is made into another colour that instantly stands out as such....it stops idiots like me clicking like mad in peoples posts and getting irate when it doesn't go anywhere


 Good suggestion, I'll bring it up with admin.


----------



## Rincewind

DavecUK said:


> Good suggestion, I'll bring it up with admin.


 Cheers....i see you checked out the hidden web link above 😉


----------



## soundklinik

I would like a group E-61 machines dedicated in coffee machine section.

Would be nice.


----------



## DavecUK

soundklinik said:


> I would like a group E-61 machines dedicated in coffee machine section.
> 
> Would be nice.


 To add to this list you mean?


----------



## soundklinik

Yes, that one. It used to be there some time before and suddenly disappeared with a lot of useful information on E-61 machines.

thanks in advance?


----------



## DavecUK

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> WEB LINK
> 
> Now is the above wording a web link or not ? ....Chances are that some of you (i can't vouch for Tapatalk/moby/app users) tried to click on it to see where it would take you.....ah ha.....my wicked plan plan worked.....but no seriously i for one can't tell the difference between and underlined word or a Web Link ....when using a PC web browser; Firefox (other browsers are available).
> 
> So may i suggest that the web link is made into another colour that instantly stands out as such....it stops idiots like me clicking like mad in peoples posts and getting irate when it doesn't go anywhere 😉


 @RumpelstiltskinA few nights ago, we changed the link colour of the existing theme. It did indeed change the web links to the normal blue, but it also changed many other things to the same shade of blue as well. Names, menu items and some quite unexpected things as the colour reference for web links is used for many other links and titles within this theme, of which there are many.

*It's not been forgotten about (at least I won't forget about it)* but a way needs to be found to edit that one thing without affecting everything else and breaking the theme being used.


----------



## 9719

As it's the time for giving, how about that 'ignore thread' button that's been mentioned & wished for in the past?


----------



## DavecUK

********** said:


> As it's the time for giving, how about that 'ignore thread' button that's been mentioned & wished for in the past?


 It's been purchased as an add on, Invision doesn't natively support it. Available to Bronze sponsors, plus other features

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/subscriptions/


----------



## richwade80

would it be worth having a dedicated section called 'dial me in' ? it seems that this kind of info exists but in numerous locations.



thread titles could be 'roaster - beans'


messages would be a summary of your setup and results to date etc.

machine


dose


time



it would be quite useful, if it became popular, to have a record of recipes for common beans


----------



## MWJB

richwade80 said:


> would it be worth having a dedicated section called 'dial me in' ? it seems that this kind of info exists but in numerous locations.
> 
> 
> 
> thread titles could be 'roaster - beans'
> 
> 
> messages would be a summary of your setup and results to date etc.
> 
> machine
> 
> 
> dose
> 
> 
> time
> 
> 
> 
> it would be quite useful, if it became popular, to have a record of recipes for common beans


 I don't see how this would work, or why it would be machine/bean dependent?

It would just quickly become a tsunami of bean names, times (which are pretty irrelevant), impossible to navigate.

Even batches of common beans will vary.

Grind setting might be more useful, with some level of calibration & ratio.

Dial in is pretty much the same procedure for any bean/machine:

Determine your ratio.

If sharp/tart/sour grind finer. If you're so fine things are getting more sour, not balancing out no matter grind setting, go longer on ratio & start again.

If smoky/silty/powdery go coarser, until sharpness/tartness appears, then work back to last known good result.


----------



## richwade80

MWJB said:


> I don't see how this would work, or why it would be machine/bean dependent?
> 
> It would just quickly become a tsunami of bean names, times (which are pretty irrelevant), impossible to navigate.
> 
> Even batches of common beans will vary.
> 
> Grind setting might be more useful, with some level of calibration & ratio.
> 
> Dial in is pretty much the same procedure for any bean/machine:
> 
> Determine your ratio.
> 
> If sharp/tart/sour grind finer. If you're so fine things are getting more sour, not balancing out no matter grind setting, go longer on ratio & start again.
> 
> If smoky/silty/powdery go coarser, until sharpness/tartness appears, then work back to last known good result.


 You may well be right, maybe it would end up being overwhelmed.... just a thought.

i guess the idea was that there are different approaches. so someone might get the best they can out of a 2:1 but might think there is better to be had and not be sure what to try. someone might suggest going longer or shorter to get different/better results? or different PI / profile (if applicable) etc.

the machine type, was just to know if it has some degree of PI or not.

i would hope you could simply search a bean name and find a thread to read on people's experience on that bean which might give people more ideas. a bit like a recipe section.

time... i know.... but some people do try very long shots, so it might be of some use in knowing which ballpark to be playing in.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

As Mark says - too many variables and the danger it would be taken as gospel rather than with a pitcher full of salt.


----------



## MWJB

richwade80 said:


> You may well be right, maybe it would end up being overwhelmed.... just a thought.
> 
> i guess the idea was that there are different approaches. so someone might get the best they can out of a 2:1 but might think there is better to be had and not be sure what to try. someone might suggest going longer or shorter to get different/better results? or different PI / profile (if applicable) etc.
> 
> the machine type, was just to know if it has some degree of PI or not.
> 
> i would hope you could simply search a bean name and find a thread to read on people's experience on that bean which might give people more ideas. a bit like a recipe section.
> 
> time... i know.... but some people do try very long shots, so it might be of some use in knowing which ballpark to be playing in.


 I'm not closed to the idea of a resource, but the more complex you make the inputs, the more impenetrable the results will be. I'm not aware that PI has any influence on ratio.

Searching bean name has limited utility because beans/lots are transient...you could establish some data, but by the time that's done, the bean is gone...you may as well throw the data down a well.

It would have to be simple, therefore fairly vague, a game of averages, maybe sorted by origin & grinder at best? It would also need some qualifying parameter, say a liking score and maybe a simple assessment of whether the brew hit the flavour notes given ("yes/somewhat/don't know/no/I never get notes")?

I did start a brewed coffee thing like this, but I think once you have a workable format, even simple evaluation has so many fields & the structure has to be so strict/uniform, it looks like faff/chore to potential contributors and is a bit of a turn off.

That said, these sort of things interest me & I wouldn't mind compiling something & maybe transferring text from posts in the thread (incomplete entries would be ignored) to google sheet. At first there won't be enough data to mean anything, it'll take a little while to show anything.

Longer shots always give you a better opportunity to extract, but some value mouthfeel & pretty pours over clarity, & longer shots may not suit milk drinkers at all. If I can over-extract, or end up with silty shots at 1:4 or 1:5, I know I have scope to go shorter on ratio. If longer shots err on sour/tart with small adjustments, I know there's not much point in going shorter...unless it's a very short, fast shot (harder to nail output) aiming for very low extraction.


----------



## richwade80

MWJB said:


> I'm not closed to the idea of a resource, but the more complex you make the inputs, the more impenetrable the results will be. I'm not aware that PI has any influence on ratio.
> 
> Searching bean name has limited utility because beans/lots are transient...you could establish some data, but by the time that's done, the bean is gone...you may as well throw the data down a well.
> 
> It would have to be simple, therefore fairly vague, a game of averages, maybe sorted by origin & grinder at best? It would also need some qualifying parameter, say a liking score and maybe a simple assessment of whether the brew hit the flavour notes given ("yes/somewhat/don't know/no/I never get notes")?
> 
> I did start a brewed coffee thing like this, but I think once you have a workable format, even simple evaluation has so many fields & the structure has to be so strict/uniform, it looks like faff/chore to potential contributors and is a bit of a turn off.
> 
> That said, these sort of things interest me & I wouldn't mind compiling something & maybe transferring text from posts in the thread (incomplete entries would be ignored) to google sheet. At first there won't be enough data to mean anything, it'll take a little while to show anything.
> 
> Longer shots always give you a better opportunity to extract, but some value mouthfeel & pretty pours over clarity, & longer shots may not suit milk drinkers at all. If I can over-extract, or end up with silty shots at 1:4 or 1:5, I know I have scope to go shorter on ratio. If longer shots err on sour/tart with small adjustments, I know there's not much point in going shorter...unless it's a very short, fast shot (harder to nail output) aiming for very low extraction.


 the more i think of it - perhaps at best it would just be a place to help people get the best out of a bean and to share experiences, and not try to be too much more. there is probably not much point setting any criteria for information as its unlikely people would stick to it anyway.

there is a beans section already, but i think that has a different purpose? at the moment, discussions on dialling in specific beans happen in sporadic places on the forum, but do usually stir up some conversation with people often chiming in to help. it would be nice if they were in one place.

i could imagine that i would be tempted to buy some 'sweetshop' having read about people's experiences of how they got to their results as an example.


----------



## MWJB

richwade80 said:


> there is a beans section already, but i think that has a different purpose? at the moment, discussions on dialling in specific beans happen in sporadic places on the forum, but do usually stir up some conversation with people often chiming in to help. it would be nice if they were in one place.
> 
> i could imagine that i would be tempted to buy some 'sweetshop' having read about people's experiences of how they got to their results as an example.


 What is different about the dialling in process for different/specific beans?

Surely the people who got good results did it the same way they do with any other coffee?

First, I'd be sure that this is what you want: "Wildly complex...fruit forward...fun...doesn't taste like anything else".


----------



## Mrboots2u

richwade80 said:


> the more i think of it - perhaps at best it would just be a place to help people get the best out of a bean and to share experiences, and not try to be too much more. there is probably not much point setting any criteria for information as its unlikely people would stick to it anyway.
> 
> there is a beans section already, but i think that has a different purpose? at the moment, discussions on dialling in specific beans happen in sporadic places on the forum, but do usually stir up some conversation with people often chiming in to help. it would be nice if they were in one place.
> 
> i could imagine that i would be tempted to buy some 'sweetshop' having read about people's experiences of how they got to their results as an example.


 Two things here , if i may and part of the reasons brew ratios are only a starting point and not an absolute

firstly as MWJB says dialling in doesn't have a lot of changed to it for different beans

secondly - you can only replicate so much, your water is different, palette, grinder and skill.

Ultimately is enough people say I brought sweetshop and it tasted good then why not try it ( if it fits your tastes ) .

IS more useful than perhaps saying it took 32 seconds to get to tasty .


----------



## ajohn

richwade80 said:


> i guess the idea was that there are different approaches. so someone might get the best they can out of a 2:1


 @MWJB Is entirely correct and perhaps many people's problem is assuming 1 to 2 is always correct. It isn't just may be. He also gives a decent set of rules. 30sec might be correct but other times can be used. Even the quantity used can alter the taste significantly at some specific ratio. When trying to find out there is no need to be dead precise about the ratios or the times really. The idea is to find the trends with the bean. Too big a change in time will have more effect on taste than shorter changes. A big change might be using 20 or 40 instead of 30.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

I am not sure if we have a "thank you" button/feature. May be, it is but, I am struggling to find.


----------



## Emily

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> I am not sure if we have a "thank you" button/feature. May be, it is but, I am struggling to find.


 Hello 😊 it is the coffee cup in the right hand corner. It's the like/thank you button.


----------



## EmmaC

Hello, would there be any way to add a 'back to top of page' button?

Yes, I'm lazy


----------



## DavecUK

EmmaC said:


> Hello, would there be any way to add a 'back to top of page' button?
> 
> Yes, I'm lazy


 No...no your not lazy...I would love a top of page button (and a bottom of page one). I have to use the home key or pgup and it's a pain. on a smartphone interface it's irritating. I will have a look to see if there is a forum add-on the owner can buy to make this possible. I'm not sure it's a configuration option within the standard software.

P.S I had discussed with him perhaps making it 20 posts per page before, as it would help a lot..


----------



## EmmaC

Brilliant, thank you!


----------



## DavecUK

@EmmaC I've found an add-on that supposedly provides the function you are looking for...it's whether it will work OK...e.g. conflict with other add ons, and where exactly it appears. I've asked Tait if he can install it so the mods can give it a quick try. I often do that at 1 am onwards so it doesn't disturb forum users.

I don't know when Tait will get round to it, or even if it will install OK etc.. Will keep you posted.


----------



## EmmaC

Well, let's see!

It'll either bugger everything else up, or be brilliant!

Thanks again.


----------



## DavecUK

EmmaC said:


> Well, let's see!
> 
> It'll either bugger everything else up, or be brilliant!
> 
> Thanks again.


 If it buggers things up, Tait will just blame me and not load anything new I ask for for a considerable time. 🤣

Nah, he is actually a decent type... I'm just kidding.


----------



## EmmaC

@DavecUK It's here! And it works! Thank you 😄

And please pass on my thanks to Tait!


----------



## DavecUK

I will, it will make a pleasant change for him to be thanked. ????

I only had to


----------



## HVL87

EmmaC said:


> @DavecUK It's here! And it works! Thank you 😄
> 
> And please pass on my thanks to Tait!


 I did wonder why I suddenly accelerated to the top of the page 😄

Quick tip for those using iOS - if you tap the time in the top left corner on your phone it will also take you to the top of the page! Works across many apps.


----------



## EmmaC

@HVL87 Well, I didn't know that! Thanks for the iOS tips too!!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

"Give it charity" section would be nice. Some may want to donate the unwanted items including the machine, grinder and beans to Charity. Please ignore, if Pay it forward already covers that. Thanks


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Another one:

Search functionality within a thread. This will be useful in the case of long threads; one may search by user or key words. It's a nice to have feature.


----------



## DavecUK

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Another one:
> 
> Search functionality within a thread. This will be useful in the case of long threads; one may search by user or key words. It's a nice to have feature.


 It's already there.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

DavecUK said:


> It's already there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55258
> 
> 
> View attachment 55259


 Ah. thanks. Sorry about this.


----------

